# Oberschenkelhalsbruch



## aline33 (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte vor ca. 2 Monaten einen Unfall mit dem Mountain-Bike und man hat mir einen Oberschenkelhalsbruch diagnostiziert und wurde mit einer Osteosintesis operativ behandelt.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Verletzung oder kann Auskunft über Reha und Dauer dieser geben. 
Gruss an alle.


----------



## thomas.h (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 
du hast dir den größten Knochen des Menschen gebrochen, das ist ein Einschnitt!

Interessant ist jetzt, wie die Osteosynthese (das heißt grob übersetzt einfach: "operiert", also Knochen künstlich zusammengefügt) gemacht wurde. Mittels einfacher Schrauben oder mit dynamischer Hüftschraube oder PFN. Das erkennst du, ob du das Bein gleich voll belasten durftest oder ob du zB 6 Wochen nur teilbelastend mit Krücken herumgeistern darfst. So eine DHS ist nicht nur ein deutlicher Fremdkörper, sondern bedarf auch mehr an Muskelverletzung, die du spürst und wieder aufbauen musst. Jedoch ist sie haltbarer und ermöglicht dir ggf. früher mit Belastungen anzufangen.
Es kann sein, dass du nach vielleicht 2 Monaten komplett schmerzfrei bist, jedoch haben gerade jüngere Patienten oft Schmerzen (zB bei bestimmten Bewegungen), bis die Platten und Schrauben wieder heraußen sind. Jetzt gilt es, vielleicht zusammen mit der Physiotherapie, den Muskel gezielt zu stärken und den Abbau zu verhindern, den du mit Schonhaltung durch diesen Schmerz bewirkst. 
Das erste Ziel ist, dass du insgesamt fit auf den Beinen bist (das ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit, das ist vielleicht sogar harte Arbeit!), dann als Zugabe beim Sport. Wann du wieviel wieder machen darfst, sagt dir dein Arzt.
In 9-12 Monaten, vielleicht auch schon etwas früher wird man sich Gedanken um die Entfernung des Metalls machen, dann sollte die Geschichte für dich auch wieder in den Hintergrund treten. Guter Muskelaufbau und du dürftest vermutlich bald wieder der alte sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (26. Oktober 2010)

> Hallo,
> du hast dir den größten Knochen des Menschen gebrochen, das ist ein Einschnitt!





Naja, das mit dem größten Knochen ist so eine Sache es ist ja keine mediale Femorfraktur von daher ist die Verletzung nicht so lebensgefährlich wie wenn der Knochen mittendurchkracht und große Gefäße zerreißt. 
Nichts destotrotz ist das eine sehr schwerwiegende Verletzung, da führt kein Weg an langer Reha und konsequentem Muskelaufbau vorbei.


----------



## aline33 (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 

erst einmal besten Dank für die ausführliche Antwort.
Ob die Operation jetzt mittels dynamischer Hüftschraube oder PFN gemacht wurde weiss ich leider nicht ,da dass ganze in Spanien gemacht wurde und ich leider keine weitere Auskunft darüber habe. Fest steht, dass ich am Anfang nur mit Teilbelastung gehen darf, das heisst ich befinde ich mich zur Zeit in der 11 Woche nach der OP und gehe weiterhin mit beiden Gehstützen bis ca 3 Monaten nach der OP. Mit Physiotherapie bin  ich auch täglich zu Gange. Man hat mir aber gestern nach einer Röntgenkontrolle gesagt , dass der Knochen nicht gut ausähe und man event. nächste Woche eine Gammografie machen würde um den Zustand genau zu überprüfen. Ausserdem glaube ich, dass man mich damals zu spät operiert hat, also erst nach 2 1/2 Tagen nach dem Unfall, was zu einer Nekrose führen könnte so viel ich weiss, bin mir aber nicht sicher.
So kann ich nur hoffen, dass der Knochen noch ok ist, ansonsten gäbe es eine Hüftprothese.


----------



## tvaellen (29. Oktober 2010)

oh Mann ey - und das mit 33? 
Da bekommt man ja echt einen Kloß in den Hals.

Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass es vielleicht doch glimpflicher abgeht


----------



## thomas.h (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
eine Hüftprothese ist auch kein Todesurteil. Das haben schon einige Leute (zB auch Sportler!) schon um die 40 herum. Haltbarkeit derzeit 15-20 Jahre, das heißt, dass du sie mit 50 und mit 70 einmal wechseln musst - und wer weiß, was in 20 bis 40 Jahren die Medizintechnik alles kann. Und auch mit einer Hüftprothese kannst du fast alles (abgesehen von extremen Stößen) machen.

Also dann dürftest du vermutlich 2-3 normale Fixationsschrauben drin haben. Ein Kollege hat ebenfalls beim Downhillen den Schenkelhals mit sowas versorgt bekommen (Livigno) und auch bei dem ist der Bruch nicht wirklich schön verheilt. Aber inzwischen, nach 10 Monaten, fährt der auch wieder ganz normal!
Für die Hüftkopfnekrose ist die Dauer bis zur OP nicht direkt wichtig. Früher hat mans gar nicht operiert, da gings auch. Da gehts eher drum, wo der Bruch ist und ob das Gefäß des Hüftkopfes beleidigt wurde (was die Wartezeit natürlich schon auch beeinflusst). Die 2,5 Tage sind halt für dich (vermutlich im Extentionsbett) nicht so angenehm, der Operateur muss sich auch etwas mehr plagen (Schwellung, Verkürzung der Sehnen), aber 2,5 Tage auf die OP warten müssen schon mehrere Leute machen.


----------



## aline33 (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Thomas.h,

Danke für Deine Erklärungen und Mutmachung. Du kennst Dich ja anscheinend prima aus mit dieser Verletzung. Ich werde übrigens nächste Woche 50 Jahre alt und nicht wie vermutet 33. Am Dienstag nächste Woche habe ich einen Termin bei meinem Chirugen und die Woche darauf bei einem anderen um mehrere Meinungen zu höhren und dann eine hoffentlich baldige Entscheidung zu treffen. ich habe noch einmal den Infobericht des Chirugen in Spanien studiert und es geht daraus hervor, dass es sich um eine DHS handelt, die man mir eingesetzt hatte welche mit 4 Fixschrauben befestigt wurde.


----------



## wüdahund (1. November 2010)

Das hauptrisiko der medialen schenkelhalsfraktur ist die hüftkopfnekrose, hervorgerufen durch minderdurchblutung des hüftkopfes weil beim Unfall die Gefäße abreißen, die den hüftkopfes versorgen. Um dieses Risiko zu minimieren ist die osteosynthese 6h(!!!) nach dem Unfall anzuraten.
Die zweite Gefahr ist die verzögerte knochenbruchheilung deren Wahrscheinlichkeit mit der Buchform korreliert.
Wenn der hüftkopfes noch vital (durchblutet) ist, was man im mrt sieht ist die reosteosynthese ( neuerliche op mit verbesserter fixation) indiziert.
Wenn nicht, dann hüftgelenksersatz, also Prothese. Aber das werden dir deine Ärzte so auch sagen. Alles gute!  Vg Sebastian


----------



## aline33 (15. November 2010)

Hallo Sebastian(Wüdahund),
ich zitiere Deinen Satz: "Die zweite Gefahr ist die verzögerte Knochenbruchheilung deren Wahrscheinlichkeit mit der Buchform korreliert." Was meinst Du mit " Buchform korreliert " ?
Ich frage deshalb, weil man mittlerweile eine verzögerte Knochenbruchheilung und Fehlstellung der Hüfte bei mir festgestellt hat. Heute hat man mir ein MRT gemacht, das Resultat bekomme ich am Freitag mitgeteilt. Werde dann weiter
über meinem Fortgang berichten.
VG Aline


----------



## Charly779 (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Foren-Gemeinde,

ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich in so einem Faden auch einmal schreiben muss. Aber auch mich hat es vor zwei Monaten mit einem Schenkelhalsbruch aus der Bahn geworfen. Unglücklicher Sturz bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit auf 'ne ganz kleine Kante...

Falls jemand das liest und solch eine Verletzung mal hatte, wie schnell ging bei euch die Rehabilitation in den alten Zustand. Also Muskelaufbau, Kondition etc. Und wie ging das Biken generell? Oder gab es sonstige Probleme, an die ich jetzt noch gar nicht denke? In 2 Wochen dürfte ich wohl wieder radeln können und weitere 10 Wochen später ist eine Transalp geplant (ok, nicht allzu schwer...), die will ich auf jeden Fall machen 

Grüße
Charly


----------



## Kor74 (26. Mai 2012)

wünsche auch gute Besserung.
mir reicht schon die bevorstehende Kreuzband OP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charly779 (9. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

nun sind fast auf den Tag genau 11 Wochen seit meinen Schenkelhalsbruch vergangen und vorgestern habe ich meine erste Radtour unternommen - lang ersehnt. Aus Vorsichtsgründen eine mehr oder weniger banale Asphalttour, mit lediglich 39 km und 500 hm. Junge, wie stark die Kondition und vor allem die Muskulatur im geschädigten Bein abgebaut hat, das hätte ich nie für möglich gehalten. Ich war am Ende völlig fertig, allerdings nicht mit allzu starken Beschwerden mit dem verletzten Bein.
Heute stand die zweite Tour (gleiches Programm) auf dem Plan und es ging schon etwas besser. Bis zur ersten richtigen Bergtour mit Trails ist aber noch ein strammer Weg. Ggf. werde ich weiter berichten.

Möglichen Leidensgenossen möchte ich auf diesem Wege Mut machen, es geht sicher wieder aufwärts. Vermutlich schneller, als ihr anfangs so denkt.

Viele Grüße
Charly


----------



## Charly779 (4. November 2012)

Hallo,

an dieser Stelle einmal ein Update von mir und wie wir uns (das Metall und ich) das Jahr über entwickelt haben. Anfang Juni saß ich das erste mal wieder auf dem Rad, mehr oder weniger ko nach nur einigen Kilometern, aber ohne wesentliche Schmerzen. So wie ich Zeit hatte, habe ich weiter trainiert und schließlich im August die Alpen überquert, das war mein primäres Saisonziel, alles restliche ist schließlich im März den Bach runter geworfen worden.

Gesundheitlich haben mir die Ärzte bei einer Kontrolle erst letzte Woche einen soweit regelgerechten Heilungsverlauf bescheinigt, so dass ich die Weißkittel erst wieder am Jahrestag des Unfalls sehen werde. Dann werde ich mir Gedanken machen müssen um die Entfernung der Schrauben und wieder einige Tage im Krankenhaus, aber vielleicht warte ich damit bis zum Ende der Saison 2013 

Allen möglichen Leidensgenossen will ich auf diesem Wege Mut machen, ihr kommt schneller wieder auf die Beine (und auf die Räder), als ihr anfangs womöglich denkt. Kopf hoch.

Grüsse
Charly


----------



## alf2013 (8. November 2012)

bei mir ists schon länger her (so an die 25 jahre) - aber hier meine rückkehr ins normale (sport)leben:

oberschenkeltrümmerbruch (der oberschenkel war um ca. 20 cm kürzer)

op nach 6 tagen (weil der kaputte knöchel war dick wie ein fußball. und sie wollten mich nicht 2x operieren).

krücken für ca. 6 monate. radgefahren bin ich allerdings schon nach einem monat. mußte natürlich höllisch aufpassen, NICHT hinzufallen. schon gar nicht auf die verletzte seite ...

schifahren war tabu. nach ca. 8 monaten konnte ich wieder normale wander- und radtouren machen. klettern war auch ok. die kondition wie vor dem unfall hatte ich aber erst nach über einem jahr.

nach der 2ten op nach rund 2 jahren wars dann eher ein klacks. 3 monate nach der op war wieder alles ok. 

nachwirkungen: knappe 2 cm fehlen auf der einen seite. ist aber nicht weiter schlimm. das laufen hab ich allerdings aufgegeben. das verträgt sich halt nicht mit einer schiefen hüfte. bleibt aber auch so genug an sportarten übrig ...

ps: ich hab damals nach beiden op´s keine reha gemacht. einfach nur viel draußen gewesen. auch lange spaziergänge können offensichtlich wunder wirken ...


----------



## worldviolator (5. Dezember 2012)

So dann möchte ich mich auch mal dazugesellen
Vorletzten Mittwoch habe ich auch nen schönen Salto mit dem Bike gemacht,Diagnose:Schenkelhalsfraktur (nach GardenII) .

Laufen ging garnichtmehr aber irgendwie bin ich noch mit dem Bike nach Hause geradelt,das ging halbwegs 
Freitags folgte die OP mir wurde auch eine DHS (Dynamische Hüftschraube) eingepflanzt.
Am nächsten Tag gings dann direkt los.
Pfleger brachte die Krücken und Abmarsch los... laufen!!!!!!

Nun ja es ging halbwegs letzte Woche Mittwoch wurde ich entlassen mitlerweile lauf ich schon ohne Krücken in der Wohnung herum.Die Physio bringt einiges,man gewinnt langsam das Vertrauen ins Bein zurück,wieder voll auftreten zu können.

Könnte mir von den mitbetroffenen hier jemand erzählen wie lang es bei Euch gedauert hatt,bis Ihr wieder Arbeitsfähig wart bzw. Ihr das erste mal wieder Euer Bike bestiegen habt????

Bin jetzt erstmal bis ende 2012 Krankgeschrieben.
Ich weiss das Alter spielt da auch ne Rolle ,bin 38 und halbwegs fit


----------



## Nessi (5. Dezember 2012)

Also, bei mir war's 2009 soweit. 
Ein Rechtsabbieger hat mich umgesemmelt und Oberschenkelhals war hin. Alles in allem ein unspektakulärer Unfall - halt einfach blöd gefallen. 
Bei mir war der Femorkopf abgebrochen. 
Also: nix mit Tanz in den Mai und am nächsten Tag gleich morgens operiert; Femorkopf wieder fixiert und nach dem Aufwachen gleich die Ansage, ab Nachmittag fangen sie an mit Krücken zu laufen. Die nächsten 6 Wochen aber zunächst mit nicht mehr als 10 kg Belastung, weil sonst die Scherkräfte zu einem Lösen des Kopfes führen könnten . 

Das Ganze zog sich so gut 14 Wochen hin bis ich wieder voll belasten durfte. 

Nach 1 Jahr wurden die Schrauben entfernt und dann erst die MRT Untersuchung gemacht, ob ein Femorkopfnekrose vorliegt bzw. droht. Warvorher nicht zu machen, da die Schrauben das Bild überstrahlt hätten und keine saubere Diagnose zugelassen hätte.

Ich war beim Unfall 47 Jahre alt. Und da das nicht der erste unverschuldete "Abschuss" war, habe ich heute keine Rennräder mehr und fahre nur noch brav MTB


----------



## worldviolator (5. Dezember 2012)

Hey Nessi vielen Dank schonmal für die Info 
Nunja bei mir war es ähnlich eher unspektakulär weggerutscht und auf die rechte Hüfte gedonnert.Zum Glück ist der Bruch gerade und nichts war verschoben.Deshalb kann ich schon (im Rahmen der möglichkeiten) Voll belasten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charly779 (24. Januar 2013)

Servus liebe Leidensgemeinde,

nun an dieser Stelle mal ein weiteres Update von mir. Ich habe jetzt seit wenigen Tagen eine zweite OP hinter mir, da ich vor Weihnachten plötzlich Schmerzen bekommen habe - weniger beim Sporteln, mehr beim bloßen Gehen und nachts in Ruhe. Röntgen war natürlich unauffällig, MRT dagegen trotz Metall einigermaßen aussagekräftig mit Nekroseanzeichen.
Somit haben die Jungs nach intensiver Beratung beschlossen, das Metall kommt früher raus als geplant (waren jetzt nur 10 Monate) und zusätzlich gab es noch ein paar 'Probebohrungen' im Hüftkopf, um die Angiogenese zu pushen und ggf. damit den Knochen noch erhalten zu können. Ob das Erfolg verspricht, weiß keiner - außer den folgenden MRTs. Da kann ich wohl schon mal 'ne Fünferkarte ziehen 

Jedenfalls darf ich wieder für ein paar Wochen auf Krücken durch den Winter rutschen - super Sache bei dem momentanen Klima 

Es grüßt
der Charly


----------



## worldviolator (25. Januar 2013)

Hey Charly,
ich drücke mal ganz fest die Daumen das der Hüftkopf nicht die Grätsche macht und Du keinen "neuen" benötigst.

Bei mir sinds jetzt exakt 9 Wochen her seit der OP
Bin nach wie vor bei der Physio um die Muskulatur wieder in Schwung zu bringen.Es ist echt derbe in welch kurzer Zeit sich alles zurückbildet.
Schmerzen habe ich so gut wie keine.Ich laufe noch nicht ganz rund,Treppen steigen geht auch noch nicht 1a.
Zum alten Zustand ist es noch ein langer Weg.


----------



## Charly779 (6. Februar 2013)

Hallo worldviolator,

danke für die Wünsche. Ich habe es mal an meinen Femur weitergeleitet, werden wir in ein paar Monaten kontrollieren, ob er sich dran gehalten hat...

Jetzt sind bei dir fast 11 Wochen vergangen seit der OP. Wie gut kommst du jetzt zurecht und sind die Krücken schon in die Ecke geworfen? Wie verläuft die Heilung, darfst du wieder Sport machen und gibt es schon Gedanken an die Metallentfernung? Wann durftest du eigentlich wieder arbeiten gehen? Bei mir waren es drei Wochen nach dem Unfall, dann saß ich wieder im Büro.

Und noch eine Frage an die Forumsgemeinde: Bei mir ist kürzlich die DHS entfernt worden, wann hatte man euch erlaubt, wieder Sport zu machen? Ausgerechnet diese Frage habe ich vergessen in der Klinik zu stellen...

Grüße
Charly


----------



## worldviolator (12. Februar 2013)

Hallo Charly,
also die letzten 3 Wochen gehts wirklich vorran.3x die Woche zur Physio.Momentan mit Ergometer,Laufband und danach aufs Wackelbrett.Die Belastung wird momentan wöchentlich gesteigert.

Die Krücken habe ich schon nach gut 14 Tagen in die Ecke geschmissen,aber laufen konnte man das wirklich nicht nennen.
Arbeiten bin ich erst seit gestern wieder also gute 10 Wochen nach der OP.
Ich habe Wechselschicht mit ca 90%igem Ausseneinsatz und viel lauferei.Das ging echt nicht eher.

Die Heilung verläuft bis dato ganz gut,völlig Schmerzfrei bin ich aber noch nicht.
Hätte jetzt echt Laune wieder das Bike herauszuholen aber bei den Wetterbedingungen lass ich es erstmal lieber.

Wie verlief denn bei Dir die Entfernung der DHS?
Hast Du das ambulant machen lassen????
Wie waren die Beschwerden nach der Entfernung???

Die Doc´s  sagten mir ich sollte frühestens 12 monate nach der OP an die Entfernung der DHS zu denken.


----------



## Charly779 (12. Februar 2013)

Hallo worldviolator,

das freut mich, dass es bei dir voran geht. Du durftest wohl auch recht früh schon belasten, da gehen die Meinungen wohl sehr auseinander. Wo ich operiert wurde, die wollten mir 3 Monate völlige Nullbelastung aufdrücken, später bei den Kontrollen in einer guten Praxis haben die Ärzte dort nur gelacht. Somit war ich nach 10,5 Wochen bei Vollbelastung und ohne Krücken, hätte sogar eher noch früher sein können.

Die Metallentfernung ist unter Vollnarkose gemacht worden, das wäre ambulant nicht sinnvoll gewesen, da doch ein zu großer Eingriff. Es wird schließlich die ganze Naht wieder aufgemacht. Da zeitgleich noch andere Sachen (wegen der Nekrose) gemacht wurden, war ich von Freitag bis Dienstag im Krankenhaus und anschließend noch 2,5 Wochen auf Krücken bei halbem Körpergewicht. Das ist wohl auch sinnvoll, nicht direkt wieder draufloszulaufen. Grob geschätzt fehlt schließlich 1/3 des Querschnitts des Schenkelhalses zur Stabilität.

Eigentlich warten die Ärzte gerne etwa 12 Monate bis zur Entfernung, aber da sich eben bei mir Probleme gezeigt haben, ist auch früher kein wirkliches Problem. Mein Rat: Lass das Metall auf jeden Fall entfernen, ist einfach wesentlich angenehmer.

Weiterhin gute Besserung!


----------



## Gunnar (19. Juli 2013)

So, nun bin ich auch dabei:
13.07.2013 mediale Schenkelhalsfraktur Pauwels II, lateral impaktiert, Garden I; Osteosynthese mit 3 Titanschrauben
15.07.2013 Beginn der Mobilisierung
19.07.2013 Entlassung mit 8 Wochen 15 kg Teilbelastung

Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden - im doppelten Sinne ;-)


----------



## Charly779 (19. Juli 2013)

Gunnar, auch Dir wünsche ich schnelle Genesung und möglichst keine Komplikationen. Wie ist es denn passiert?

Kopf hoch, die Saison ist noch lang genug.

Grüße
Charly


----------



## Gunnar (20. Juli 2013)

Charly779 schrieb:


> Gunnar, auch Dir wünsche ich schnelle Genesung und möglichst keine Komplikationen. Wie ist es denn passiert?
> 
> Kopf hoch, die Saison ist noch lang genug.
> 
> ...



Danke, danke.
Ursache, wie so oft, ganz banal. Bekannte, geschotterte Forstautobahnkurve war rutschiger als sonst - unvermittelt Vorderrad weggerutscht und ohne Chance des Abfangens mit ca. 15km/h voll auf die rechte Hüfte. Noch ein kleiner Titscher mit dem behelmten Kopf und da lag ich.
Hatte noch die spontane Vision, mich entspannt nach Hause zu rollen, aber die Schmerzen und das immobile Bein haben es verhindert. 

Soeben Krückentrainingsparcour vor der Haustür abgesteckt. Erster Trainingsmeilenstein ist die Brücke im Wäldchen (ca. 300m oneway) - die Bikehandschuhe machen auch auf den sonst nicht so beanspruchten Handbereichen Sinn.


----------



## Charly779 (21. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte damals auch noch die Vision, nach Hause zu rollen. Zumal meine Unfallstelle nur 50 Meter vor der Haustür passiert ist, aber die Schmerzen haben das verhindert. Und schnell war ich auch nicht, unter 10 km/h. Wie schnell unter ungünstigen Bedingungen Knochen doch brechen können...

Meine sonstige Hardware (Bike) hat erstaunlicherweise nichtmal einen nennenswerten Kratzer abbekommen...

Weiterhin allen Betroffenen gute Besserung!


----------



## Pace39 (21. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
ich bin 1995 bei einer Abfahrt bei hohem Tempo auf Grund eines schleichenden Plattfuß am Hinterrad vom Rennrad abgestiegen mit anschliesendem Abtransport per Hubschrauber. Oberscheckenkelhals war zweimal ab und z.T. zertrümmert. Wurde mittels Gammanagel wieder zusammengeflickt und nach 4 Wochen Klinik konnte ich nach Hause.

Ich konnte nicht laufen und hatte starke Schmerzen, eines morgens beschloß ich mit den Krücken in die Garage zu gehen und mich aufs Rad zu setzen, dies war das Beste was ich machen konnte. Ab dann ging es vorwärts und ich fuhr sogar schon wieder in St. Wendel einen MTB Marathon obwohl ich nicht richtig laufen konnte. Wichtig ist natürlich, dass du den Bruch belasten darfst, bei mir war dies sogar wichtig um die aufgefädelten Knochenfragmente zusammenzupressen.

Wünsche dir schnelle und gute Besserung! 

Grüße Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klettermichel (4. August 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe mir den Oberschenkelhals vor 6 Wochen gebrochen. Sturz mit Rennrad. 4h später Op mit Dhs. Am Folgetag Aufstehen u. Gehversuche an Unterarmstützen.Nach 8Tagen Krankenhausentlassung.Nach 4 Wochen humpeln ohne Gehhilfen.Heute wieder Radtour 40km 400hm mit kaum Schmerzen.Die Kraft im betroffenem Bein ist aber nur noch max. bei 50%.
 Metall soll noch in diesem Jahr wieder raus.


----------



## OliDuro (5. August 2013)

Owei owei,
da das Thema sich ja wie ein Virus auszubreiten scheint:

Bin auch dabei, hab aber lang damit gewartet, mich zu "outen", da ich erstmal für mich selbst wieder in die Reihe kommen musste. Mit 37 ist das erstmal ein ganz schöner Hammer (aber wohl in jedem Alter)...

Mir ist am 19.05.13 (Pfingstsonntag) das Missgeschick passiert:
Stufe in Abfahrt (ca. 1 1/2 Bordsteine hoch), in der Anfahrt dazu mit dem Vorderrad weggerutscht und in der Luft dann bis in die waagerechte gedreht.
Danach noch 500m bis zur nä. Straße gerollt (Mitfahrer haben mir aufs Rad geholfen und über einen Bach getragen).
Danach RTW, nach 3,5h wurde ich operiert, ebenfalls mit DHS.
Auf dem Röntgenbild sieht man den Bruch kaum, da sich die Bruchfläche nicht (oder kaum) verschoben hat.

6 Wochen teilbelastung 20kg, also nur abrollen,
dann wöchentlich 10kg mehr.
Ab heute darf ich die Krücken wegstellen, wenn ich will.

Beschwerden hab ich nur, wenn ich ganz ohne Stützen laufe. Was in 2,5 Monaten verkümmert, kommt natürlich nicht von jetzt auf gleich wieder.

Metall soll min. 1 Jahr drin bleiben.

Kommt mir bei Dir (Klettermichel) alles recht flott vor. 
Wie alt bist Du?
War der Bruch großartig verschoben?

Allen Leidensgenossen auf diesem Wege alles Gute!

  @Charly779:
Gibt's was neues bei Dir? Die Möglichkeit der Hüftkopfnekrose hat mir die ersten Wochen schwer zu schaffen gemacht...


----------



## klettermichel (5. August 2013)

Hallo OliDuro,
bin auch 37. Beim Bruch handelt es sich um eine laterale Schenkelhalsfraktur ohne Verschiebung.Bruchstelle war für mich als Laien auf dem Röntgenbild kaum sichtbar. Der verw. Nagel ist ein sog. Intertannagel. Ich bin selbst überrascht, daß es seit der Op wirklich täglich besser wird. Gehen sieht wieder fast normal aus. Mein gesamtes Umfeld versucht mich einzubremsen.
Ich wünsch Dir und allen Betroffenen auch eine rasche Genesung,und komplikationsfreien Verlauf.


----------



## Charly779 (13. August 2013)

OliDuro schrieb:


> @Charly779:
> Gibt's was neues bei Dir? Die Möglichkeit der Hüftkopfnekrose hat mir die ersten Wochen schwer zu schaffen gemacht...



Hallo OliDuro,

sorry für die etwas verspätete Antwort, aber ich war vergangene Woche auf Alpencross 
Seit der zweiten OP Anfang des Jahres, wo man meine Schrauben entfernt hat und die beginnende Nekrose versucht hat aufzuhalten, glaube ich einen Trend zur Besserung zu spüren. Auf Tour jedenfalls hatte ich keine Hüftbeschwerden mehr. Vielleicht hält es die nächsten Monate und Jahre auch noch an. Mal sehen, was das nächste MRT zeigt.

Gute Besserung an alle Leidgeprüften!

Grüße
Charly


----------



## OliDuro (13. August 2013)

Charly779 schrieb:


> ...aber ich war vergangene Woche auf Alpencross ...



Na das sind doch gute Neuigkeiten.
Hatte heute den ersten Raha-Tag, Radfahren klappt schon besser als Laufen, an Alpencross ist aber derzeit noch nicht zu denken.
Momentanes Noch-Wohlfühl-Limit liegt irgendwo bei knapp 10km im Bummeltempo.


----------



## Charly779 (13. August 2013)

Das sind normale Heilungsverläufe, man darf anfangs nicht zu viel erwarten. Die Muskulatur baut sich leider verdammt schnell ab, kann dann zwar auch recht zügig wieder auftrainiert werden, doch das ist ein harter Weg.

Radeln ging bei mir ebenfalls besser als Laufen zu Anfang. Die Bewegungsabläufe sind halt fix vorgegeben. Was noch sehr lange schlecht ging (und auch teils heute noch) ist das Stehen während der Abfahrten.

Achtet nur immer fleißig drauf, dass die Ärzte nach Nekrosen schauen bzw. achtet auf sich verändernde Schmerzen im Hüftbereich. Und lasst das Metall auf alle Fälle entfernen.

Grüße
Charly


----------



## worldviolator (14. August 2013)

Hallo Leidensgenossen 

bei mir sind nun knapp 9 Monate ins Land gezogen nachdem mir die DHS
eingepflanzt wurde.
Das Biken klappt hevorragend 
Trotzallem ist es nicht das "alte Bein" so wie es vorher mal war
Nach längerem Sitzen oder Laufen merke ich doch schon das da was anders ist als vorher.Ich denke mal das gehört wohl dazu.
Das entfernen des Metalls habe ich mir für Januar 2014 vorgenommen 

Kopf hoch an alle,das wird wieder


----------



## anderlitsch (14. August 2013)

Hatte vor 2 Jahren 2 Wochen einen OSHB rechts, im August 2012 wurden die Schrauben wieder entfernt. Kann mich meinen Vorschreibern nur anschließen, wichtig ist, dass man in Bewegung bleibt, die Muskulator und alles andere belastet, aber nicht überlastet. 
Hatte bis zur Schraubenentfernung große Probleme beim Sitzen (insbes. Autofahren) und beim Liegen auf der rechten Seite. Seitdem geht das alles wieder bestens, nur ab und zu spür ich beim Radeln noch ein leichtes Ziehen, mit dem kann ich aber leben.

An alle gute Besserung und vG Andi


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (14. August 2013)

Pace39 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin 1995 bei einer Abfahrt bei hohem Tempo auf Grund eines schleichenden Plattfuß am Hinterrad vom Rennrad abgestiegen mit anschliesendem Abtransport per Hubschrauber. Oberscheckenkelhals war zweimal ab und z.T. zertrümmert. Wurde mittels Gammanagel wieder zusammengeflickt und nach 4 Wochen Klinik konnte ich nach Hause.
> 
> Ich konnte nicht laufen und hatte starke Schmerzen, eines morgens beschloß ich mit den Krücken in die Garage zu gehen und mich aufs Rad zu setzen, dies war das Beste was ich machen konnte. Ab dann ging es vorwärts und ich fuhr sogar schon wieder in St. Wendel einen MTB Marathon obwohl ich nicht richtig laufen konnte. Wichtig ist natürlich, dass du den Bruch belasten darfst, bei mir war dies sogar wichtig um die aufgefädelten Knochenfragmente zusammenzupressen.
> ...



Wow! Nach 4 Wochen schon wieder Marathon fahren! Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pace39 (14. August 2013)

AtomkraftSuxs schrieb:


> Wow! Nach 4 Wochen schon wieder Marathon fahren! Hammer!



Nein, das kam wohl in meinem Posting falsch rüber. Ich war erstmal bewegungsunfähig und konnte mich im Bett noch nichtmal umdrehen zudem hatte ich durch die OP einen Hämoglobinwert von 7,5 weil die mich runterbluten liesen, sah aus wie der lebendige Tod und fühlte mich so. Aufs Rad bin ich nach 8 Wochen gestiegen und den Marathon 5 Monate nach dem Unfall gefahren.

Grüße Chris


----------



## Gunnar (13. September 2013)

Gunnar schrieb:


> So, nun bin ich auch dabei:
> 13.07.2013 mediale Schenkelhalsfraktur Pauwels II, lateral impaktiert, Garden I; Osteosynthese mit 3 Titanschrauben
> 15.07.2013 Beginn der Mobilisierung
> 19.07.2013 Entlassung mit 8 Wochen 15 kg Teilbelastung
> ...


05.09.2013 Beginn Reha
06.09.2013 200m Schwimmen; das erste Mal wieder außer Puste seit Wochen
09.09.2013 Halbes Körpergewicht

Die ersten 6 Wochen waren nur durch das konstant gute Wetter zu ertragen; man durfte ja gar nichts:
vom einseitigen Humpeln war die linke Ferse offen, da musste die Fußpflege ran. Aber wider Erwarten gab es kaum muskulären Abbau und auch die Beweglichkeit blieb gut. 2 Mal pro Woche gab es Lymphdrainage und Physio.
In der fünften Woche war sogar Stehen in der Ostsee drin 

Seit einer Woche (somit 8. Woche post op) bin in der ambulanten Reha, diese Woche war sogar halbes Körpergewicht drin. Gerätetraining, Wickel, Massage und SCHWIMMEN  zeigen Wirkung -> das Körpergefühl ist schon wieder fast das alte. Selbst unter Belastung (Beinpresse 50kg) oder strammes Kraulen (200m) -> keine Beschwerden.

Hurra, es geht voran.
Achso: zum Aufwärmen vorm Gerätetraining gibt es 10-15 Minuten 250Watt auf dem Ergometer; zieht aber noch etwas an den Oberschenkelmuskeln.


----------



## al3x_ (12. November 2013)

sind ja ganz schön viele, dann schließ ich mich auch noch an:

1. August ca. 22 Uhr bei Feierabendrunde auf neuem Radweg einen Splithaufen in der Dämmerung übersehen und nach ca. 5 m freiem Flug den Oberschenkelhals gebrochen. Nachts noch Not-OP, drei Titanspax.
Sollte dann 6 Wochen 20 kg belasten und danach langsam steigern. Hab aber nach 6 Wochen die ersten Schritte vorsichtig gemacht und angefangen wieder ohne Krücken zu laufen. Dann auch gleich aufs Rad gestiegen.
Seit dem wieder einige Kilometer gemütlich gefahren, auch bisschen Trails. Überhaupt keine Probleme, nur beim Autofahren hab ich Schmerzen.

Letzte Woche dann beim Kontrollröntgen, sagte der Arzt dieses Jahr überhaupt keinen Sport mehr 
Obwohl alles gut aussieht.
Ich denk ein anderer Arzt würde eher zu Bewegung raten, was haltet ihr davon?
Januar wollte ich eigentlich Skifahren / Boarden gehen?!

Reha hab ich gar keine gemacht (Hausarzt meinte des braucht man nicht) und bin nach 2 Wochen wieder arbeiten gegangen...


----------



## OliDuro (12. November 2013)

al3x_ schrieb:


> ...Sollte dann 6 Wochen 20 kg belasten und danach langsam steigern. Hab aber nach 6 Wochen die ersten Schritte vorsichtig gemacht und angefangen wieder ohne Krücken zu laufen. Dann auch gleich aufs Rad gestiegen.
> Seit dem wieder einige Kilometer gemütlich gefahren, auch bisschen Trails...



Der erste Satz liest sich wie bei mir, der Rest überhaupt nicht.
Ich (37) hab mir schon als ich auf die Not-OP gewartet habe durchgerechnet, dass ich mit neuer Hüfte im schlechtesten Fall zum Renteneintritt kein Hüftgelenk mehr haben würde.

Hat man Dich im Krankenhaus denn nicht aufgeklärt, 
- wie die Knochenheilung abläuft, wie lang das dauert, bis dass der Bruch wieder seine ursprüngliche Festigkeit hat?
- dass durch den Bruch erstmal die Blutgefäße zur Versorgung der Kugel geschädigt sind und sich erstmal wieder finden müssen?
- was passiert, wenn's schief geht?




al3x_ schrieb:


> Letzte Woche dann beim Kontrollröntgen, sagte der Arzt dieses Jahr überhaupt keinen Sport mehr
> Obwohl alles gut aussieht.
> Ich denk ein anderer Arzt würde eher zu Bewegung raten, was haltet ihr davon?
> Januar wollte ich eigentlich Skifahren / Boarden gehen?!



Welcher Arzt hat Dir das denn gesagt, der Hausarzt? Mein Radiologe hat mir keinerlei Auskünfte oder Ratschläge gegeben, außer, dass auf den Röntgenbildern keine Auffälligkeiten zu sehen sind. Er sei nur "Fotograf", alles weitere entscheidet der behandelnde Arzt.

Sport ist sicherlich immer relativ zu sehen. Ich sitze mittlerweile auch wieder auf dem Rad, allerdings versuche ich, das Sturzrisiko so gering wie möglich zu halten. Hab z.B. letztens 4x geschoben - davon 3x bergab. Wär mir früher nicht passiert sowas 

Alles was mit hohem Sturzrisiko verbunden ist, lasse ich erstmal außen vor. Hab z.B. auch für 2 Jahre meine Kletterschuhe an den Nagel gehängt, weil mir das Risiko aus 1-2m Höhe runter zu fallen zu groß ist.

Sport begünstigt die Knochenheilung auch kaum. Zwar braucht der Knochen nach 6-8 Wochen wieder eine Belastung, aber nicht zu viel des Guten. Abgeschlossen ist die Heilung dann nach ca. 1 Jahr. Dann wird bei mir das Metall entfernt, was bedeutet, dass ich danach ein kleines und ein großes Loch im Schenkelhals habe, die auch wieder ordentlich verheilen sollen... 



al3x_ schrieb:


> Reha hab ich gar keine gemacht (Hausarzt meinte des braucht man nicht) und bin nach 2 Wochen wieder arbeiten gegangen...



Die Reha bezahlt die Rentenversicherung, weil sie möchte, dass Du bis zum Renteneintritt brav Deine Beiträge zahlst.
Da Du nach 2 Wochen wieder arbeiten konntest (musst wahrscheinlich nicht viel laufen), hatte Dein Arzt ja Recht.
In meinem Job war das nicht möglich, deshalb hab ich nach 13 Wochen ein 4 wöchige Reha gemacht, nach der ich direkt wieder voll in die Arbeit gestartet bin.

Bei 100% bin ich nach fast 6 Monaten noch immer nicht, allerdings haben meine Muskeln auch 13 Wochen lang abgebaut...

Übertreiben mag ich dennoch nicht, schließlich mag ich "meine" Knochen und freue mich, wenn ich bald wieder metallfrei bin und hoffentlich lange bleibe.


----------



## Charly779 (13. November 2013)

al3x_ schrieb:


> sind ja ganz schön viele, dann schließ ich mich auch noch an:
> 
> 1. August ca. 22 Uhr bei Feierabendrunde auf neuem Radweg einen Splithaufen in der Dämmerung übersehen und nach ca. 5 m freiem Flug den Oberschenkelhals gebrochen. Nachts noch Not-OP, drei Titanspax.
> Sollte dann 6 Wochen 20 kg belasten und danach langsam steigern. Hab aber nach 6 Wochen die ersten Schritte vorsichtig gemacht und angefangen wieder ohne Krücken zu laufen. Dann auch gleich aufs Rad gestiegen.
> ...



Hallo al3x_,

ich war letztes Jahr Leidensgenosse eines Oberschenkelhalsbruches, mittlerweile bin ich aber überrascht, wie nicht-standardisiert die Heilung im Anschluss von den Ärzten gehandhabt wird. Ich habe z.B. erst nach der Not-OP wirklich erfahren, wie die Heilung vonstatten gehen wird. Habe dann etwa 6,5 Wochen völlig ohne Belastung mit Krücken laufen müssen. Dann sollte ich pro Woche 10 kg mehr belasten, so dass ich dann nach drei Monaten volle Belastung hatte. 
Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich aber auch den behandelnden Arzt gewechselt und erfahren, dass eine schnellere Aufbelastung eher als sinnvoll angesehen wird. Die Muskulatur verkümmert halt doch sehr sehr schnell. 

Die Freigabe zum Sport habe ich ausdrücklich bekommen, als ich voll belasten durfte. Zwar kein Laufen, aber Radfahren (unter Vermeidung des Sturzrisikos) wurde explizit gewünscht vom Arzt. Auch Übungen im Fitnessstudio zur gezielten Stärkung des lädierten Beines wurden angeraten, natürlich in Abstimmung mit der Physiotherapie.

Das ganze Spiel beginnt dann von neuem, wenn das Metallimplantat entfernt wird - war bei mir nach 9 Monaten der Fall. Recht früh, ich bereue es aber nicht. Leute, lasst den Fremdkörper unbedingt rausnehmen!

Und toi toi toi allen, dass sie keine Nekrose bekommen. Meine beginnende konnte wohl durch einige Eingriffe und gute Operateure gestoppt werden.

Beste Grüße
Charly


----------



## Gunnar (3. Januar 2014)

Gunnar schrieb:


> 05.09.2013 Beginn Reha
> 06.09.2013 200m Schwimmen; das erste Mal wieder außer Puste seit Wochen
> 09.09.2013 Halbes Körpergewicht
> 
> ...



So, nach langer Pause mal Update und vorläufige Schlussmeldung:
nach der 6-Wochen-Reha, die dann um 1,5 Wochen verlängert wurde, bin ich dann seit Oktober wieder arbeiten (Bürohengst) gegangen. Bewegung im Alltag mit null Problemen. Von der Rentenversicherung gab es dann noch IRENA (intensive Rehanachsorge), in dessen Rahmen ich zweimal die Woche Zirkeltraining (MILON) mache.
Mitte Oktober bin ich vorsichtig wieder laufen gegangen, anfangs 1-2 km. Ging vom Bein (Knochen) ohne Probleme, hatte aber Muskelkater - logisch. Die Laufeinheiten habe ich dann langsam (1 Mal die Woche 5-6km) gesteigert, mittlerweile bin ich wieder bei meinen normalen 8km angekommen.
Auf das MTB bin ich nach 6 Monaten das erste Mal, aber erst nachdem ich mir eine versenkbare Sattelstütze (Kind Shock Supernatural ohne Remote) und O'neal Protective MX MTB Short Protektorenhose geholt habe. Die ersten Meter waren schon komisch, aber das alte Gefühl kam schnell wieder. Klar, Sturzrisiko wird minimal gehalten und der Kopf passt noch mehr auf. Der Besuch der Sturzstelle hat aber keine Wunden aufgerissen.
Jetzt muss ich im Januar zum ersten Röntgen hinsichtlich Nekrose, bin gespannt. Im Alltag ziept ab und zu noch der Muskel, aber ansonsten und toi, toi, toi: Schwein gehabt und im Sommer gibt es die Überlegung auf die Entfernung der drei Schrauben.

KETTE RECHTS und passt auf Euch auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charly779 (6. Januar 2014)

Gunnar schrieb:


> So, nach langer Pause mal Update und vorläufige Schlussmeldung:
> nach der 6-Wochen-Reha, die dann um 1,5 Wochen verlängert wurde, bin ich dann seit Oktober wieder arbeiten (Bürohengst) gegangen. Bewegung im Alltag mit null Problemen. Von der Rentenversicherung gab es dann noch IRENA (intensive Rehanachsorge), in dessen Rahmen ich zweimal die Woche Zirkeltraining (MILON) mache.
> Mitte Oktober bin ich vorsichtig wieder laufen gegangen, anfangs 1-2 km. Ging vom Bein (Knochen) ohne Probleme, hatte aber Muskelkater - logisch. Die Laufeinheiten habe ich dann langsam (1 Mal die Woche 5-6km) gesteigert, mittlerweile bin ich wieder bei meinen normalen 8km angekommen.
> Auf das MTB bin ich nach 6 Monaten das erste Mal, aber erst nachdem ich mir eine versenkbare Sattelstütze (Kind Shock Supernatural ohne Remote) und O'neal Protective MX MTB Short Protektorenhose geholt habe. Die ersten Meter waren schon komisch, aber das alte Gefühl kam schnell wieder. Klar, Sturzrisiko wird minimal gehalten und der Kopf passt noch mehr auf. Der Besuch der Sturzstelle hat aber keine Wunden aufgerissen.
> ...



Das sind doch recht erfreuliche Neuigkeiten! Ich bin erstaunt, wie unterschiedlich die Ärzte jeweils die Heilbehandlungen handhaben. Einmal Reha, einmal nicht, einmal intensive KG. Mich haben sie nach drei Wochen glatt wieder arbeiten geschickt 

Einen Rat kann ich Dir noch geben. Sprich die Ärzte drauf an, ob nicht doch auch ein MRT gemacht werden sollte. Gerade die Anfangszeichen einer Kopfnekrose sieht man im Röntgen nicht bzw. erst viel zu spät (Auflösung!). Und gute Radiologen können auch durch die Artefakte von Metall im Körper ein MRT noch gut interpretieren. Schrauben auf jeden Fall raus. 

Beste Grüße
Charly


----------



## joschbass (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo zunächst, ich bin neu hier. Mich hat es leider auch erwischt. Mit dem MTB bei geringer Geschwindigkeit gestürzt, Oberschenkelhalsbruch. Wurde sofort im Krankenhaus operiert, zwei Schrauben wurden mir eingesetzt. Bin nach sieben Tagen wieder entlassen worden und quäle mich nun zu Hause weiter. Laut Arzt darf ich nur bis 10 Kg belasten, was nicht gerade viel ist. In ca. 12 Wochen könnte ich wieder voll belasten. Was mir zu schaffen macht, ist die Angst, einen Fehltritt zu machen. Man läuft ja mit den Krücken wie auf Eiern! Dazu kommt noch, dass man auf die Hilfe anderer angewiesen ist. Man kann ja praktisch fast nichts mehr ohne Unterstützung. Ist diese 10 Kg Belastung eine Vorsichtsmaßnahme seitens der Mediziner, oder ist da auch mehr drin? Man hat ja so eine Angst, mal bei einem "Wackler" die defekte Hüfte kurzzeitig mehr zu belasten. Über Antworten und Ratschläge würde ich mich sehr freuen!


----------



## Charly779 (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo joschbass,
zunächst einmal gute Besserung auf diesem Weg!
So eine Fraktur ist schon ein Einschnitt, ich habe es selbst erleben müssen, mittlerweile ist der Unfall bei mir fast 2,25 Jahre her. Mittlerweile gelte ich aber als geheilt, so die Ärzte, wenngleich es zwischendurch nicht so gut ausgesehen hat.
Wir können Dir zur Belastbarkeit wohl keine verlässliche Aussage geben, da würde ich auf die Ärzte hören. Ich kann allerdings sagen, dass mehr als 10 kg in der Anfangsphase vielleicht gehen mögen, aber sehr schmerzhaft sind. Bin mir einer Krücke mal auf nassen Fliesen weggerutscht und musste mich abstützen, das war nicht so pralle. Abbrechen kann aber wohl nix mehr, dafür sich die Knochen leicht verschieben.
Ein Rat kann nur lauten, so bald es geht, konsequent Physiotherapie zu machen und die stufenweise Mehrbelastung in Absprache mit den Ärzten möglichst früh zu beginnen. Trotzdem ist der Muskelverlust im betroffenen Bein wohl immens, da darf man nicht erschrecken.
Was die Unterstützung im Haushalt angeht, also wenn es ganz schlimm ist, gibt es sogar Unterstützung von Seiten der Krankenkasse. Ich hatte für mich allerdings den harten Weg genommen. 6 Tage Krankenhaus, 5 Tage bei den Eltern und ab dann alles alleine geschmissen. Drei Wochen nach dem Unfall bin ich wieder arbeiten gegangen 

Grüße
Charly


----------



## joschbass (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo Charly, danke für deine Antwort! Als ich den Arzt im Krankenhaus fragte, wann ich wieder arbeiten dürfte, meinte er in ca. 12 Wochen .
Das ist eine ganz schön lange Zeit, wo man auf der Arbeit fehlt. Ich hoffe, dass ich wie du, schon eher wieder arbeiten gehen darf! Ist ja auch eine Kostenfrage, nach sechs Wochen erhält man ja die reduzierten Zahlungen durch die Krankenkasse. Ist denn bei deinem Ausrutscher der Bruch verschoben worden? Ich habe da solch eine Angst vor, dass etwas "kaputt" geht. Problematisch ist leider auch, dass ich in unserem Haus Treppen zu bewältigen habe. Ich bekomme heute meine erste Physiotherapie. Dort soll mir das Treppensteigen mit den Krücken gezeigt werden.
Man muss wohl die innere Angst einfach verdrängen, sonst liegt man ja aus Angst nur noch im Bett!


----------



## Charly779 (21. Juli 2014)

Hey,
also man muss natürlich sagen, dass mein Job hauptsächlich am Schreibtisch stattfindet. Daher war Arbeiten nach 3 Wochen problemlos möglich, Andere Aufgaben mögen da schon anders aussehen...
Was mich aber verwundert (und auch erschreckt): Hat man Dir nicht schon im Krankenhaus gezeigt, wie man Treppen steigt? Bei mir im KH war die Vorgabe, ich werde nicht entlassen, bevor ich das kann. Und schon am 4. Tag nach der OP bin ich da hoch- bzw. runtergehumpelt...
Nein, verschoben hat sich damals nix, es hat nur ziemlich wehgetan, so dass ich es künftig schon vermieden habe ;-)

Kopf hoch, das wird. Und mach viele Übungen der Physio auch zu Hause. Zeit hat man ja...

Grüße
Charly

P.S.: Noch ein Tip: Mitunter sind bei längeren Gehstrecken Bike-Handschuhe ganz bequem und polstern die Krücken ganz gut.


----------



## joschbass (21. Juli 2014)

die Physiotherapie im Krankenhaus war leider mangelhaft. Mir wurde innerhalb der sieben Tage einmal gezeigt, wie man Treppen steigt. Das wird nun heute in unserer Wohnung nachgeholt. Wann durftest du denn wieder mit dem Auto fahren? Ich habe auch einen Bürojob, muss aber ab und an mit dem Auto zu Kunden. Das bremsen und kuppeln dürfte ja auch eine erhebliche Belastung sein?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (21. Juli 2014)

Solange du das bein nicht voll belastet darfst bzw es auch nicht kannst ist Auto fahren eigentlich tabu. Wenn du mal voll auf die bremse musst kann das schon mal in die Hose gehen und deine Versicherung könnte dann im falle eines (vermeidbaren) Unfalls stress machen. 
PS: gute Besserung


----------



## Charly779 (21. Juli 2014)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Solange du das bein nicht voll belastet darfst bzw es auch nicht kannst ist Auto fahren eigentlich tabu. Wenn du mal voll auf die bremse musst kann das schon mal in die Hose gehen und deine Versicherung könnte dann im falle eines (vermeidbaren) Unfalls stress machen.
> PS: gute Besserung



Das sehe ich genau so. Auch wenn es geht, die versicherungstechnische Fahrtüchtigkeit ist mit Krücken und einer Belastung von wenigen kg wohl nicht ganz gegeben.


----------



## joschbass (21. Juli 2014)

Hatte ich mir schon gedacht. Wie stellt den der Arzt die volle Belastungsfähigkeit fest? Kann dies anhand eines Röntgenbildes erkannt werden?


----------



## OliDuro (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo und auch von mir erstmal gute Besserung!
Ich hab das Thema ja auch schon fast durch (letztes Jahr Pfingsten)...
Das wichtigste war erstmal, dass Du sofort operiert wurdest. Die Knochenheilung braucht nun erstmal Zeit, beschleunigen kannst Du da auch nichts.
Wichtig ist jetzt, dass die Blutgefäße in der Bruchstelle sich wiederfinden und ihre Aufagbe, die Kugel zu versorgen, wieder aufnehmen. Da ist zu frühe Belastung eher nachteilig, sch*** was auf die Muskulatur, die bekommst Du später wieder beitrainiert.
Bei mir ist nach über einem Jahr die rechte Hüfte immernoch schwächer als die linke (einbeiniger Seitstütz funktioniert noch immer nicht), aber das Biken funktioniert schon wieder so wie früher.

Ob die Belastbarkeit wieder hergestellt ist, sieht der Arzt auf dem Röntgenbild nicht. Da sieht man nur, ob die Kugel noch vital ist. Ich war 3,5 Monate nicht arbeiten, die letzten 4 Wochen waren Reha.

Und ich hab festgestellt, dass die Welt auch nicht untergeht, wenn ich mal ein paar Monate nicht arbeite...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliDuro (21. Juli 2014)

Noch ein Nachtrag, weil sich ja viele um die finanziellen Einbußen mindestens genauso große Sorgen machen wie um ihre Knochen: Informiert Euch mal über eine Krankentagegeldversicherung... Da wird für richtig schmales Geld die Lücke zwischen Krankengeld und letztem Netto geschlossen. Wenn man die nur 1x für 4 Wochen nutzt, hat man seine Beiträge der letzten (oder kommenden) 8-10 Jahre gleich raus. Kostet mich (umgerechnet) nur eine kleine Pizza im Monat.

Für die bereits verunfallten zwar zu spät, aber vielleicht passt's für's nä. Mal - oder der eine oder andere "gesunde" liest ja hier vielleicht auch mit.


----------



## F4B1 (12. August 2014)

joschbass schrieb:


> Man kann ja praktisch fast nichts mehr ohne Unterstützung. Ist diese 10 Kg Belastung eine Vorsichtsmaßnahme seitens der Mediziner, oder ist da auch mehr drin?


Grundsätzlich dürfte da schon noch ein wenig Luft sein. Ich durfte sogar 7 Wochen nur 5kg belasten. Einen Fehltritt auf der Treppe gab es auch, ist aber zum Glück nichts passiert. Übertreiben sollte man es aber denke ich nicht. In der Klinik hatte ich jemanden mit verbogener Platte auf dem Zimmer.

Seit gestern darf ich jetzt endlich 30kg belasten, in zwei Wochen 50kg, in vier Wochen langsam (noch mit Krücken)weiter steigern. Zum Glück beginn ich nächste Woche eine schulische Ausbildung, hab erst im November mein erstes Praktikum und bin bis dahin wohl wieder halbwegs fit. Bin auch froh noch zwei Jahre bei meiner Mutter zu wohnen. Komm zwar auch allein klar, aber so ist doch manchmal einfacher.


----------



## OliDuro (21. August 2014)

Hallo Leidensgenossen,
da bei mir der Termin zur Entfernung des Metalls naht, wollte ich mal fragen, wie lang ihr danach ausser Gefecht wart?


----------



## alf2013 (21. August 2014)

ungefähr 4-6 Wochen ...


viel glück ...


----------



## Charly779 (21. August 2014)

4-6 Wochen finde ich schon arg lange für einen Knochen, der prinzipiell seine Stabilität bereits hat, lediglich vom Durchmesser her (Metall fehlt dann halt) kleiner ist als gewöhnlich.
Bei mir waren es nur 3 Wochen, und dabei hatte ich noch eine zusätzliche Sache gemacht bekommen, um den Kopf zu retten (Stichwort Nekrose). Scheint auch bis jetzt funktioniert zu haben.
Die Pforzheimer Jungs sind recht fit was Knochen angeht!

Viel Erfolg und gute Heilung!


----------



## OliDuro (22. August 2014)

Danke Euch, dann lasse ich mich mal überraschen. Anfang Oktober geht's los...


----------



## joschbass (29. August 2014)

So, ich habe nun sieben Wochen rum. Gesten geröntgt, Bruch auf dem Bild leicht verschoben, könnte aber auch laut Arzt während der OP so gewesen sein. Sei aber noch im grünen Bereich, hoffe ich auch! Nach den sieben Wochen darf ich nun "nur" von zehn auf 20 Kilo Belastung gehen. Ich hätte mir mehr erwartet, ist dass normal? Mein Arzt stellte mir auch erst den November als arbeitsfähig in Aussicht , toll. 
Bin ich zu ungeduldig?


----------



## F4B1 (29. August 2014)

Nach 7 Wochen nur 20kg kommt mir auch relativ wenig vor. Aber da sich wohlmöglich was verschoben hat...
Ich durfte nach 7 Wochen direkt auf 30 (von 5, da Trümmerbruch), nach 2 Wochen auf 50 (jetzt seit einer Woche), und darf in einer Woche dann langsam weiter steigern (je nach Schmerzempfinden). #
Ende Oktober, anfang November klingt für mich aber durchaus realistisch (je nach Job natürlich). Ich bin ja auch nur 3 Wochen weiter und plane Richtung Oktober (arbeite in der Behindertenhilfe neben meiner Ausbildung, muss also auch körperlich fit sein).


----------



## OliDuro (29. August 2014)

wegen dem verschobenen Bruch: Hat man nicht nach der OP auch schon geröntgt?
Ich behaupte einfach mal, wenn es sich nach der OP verschoben hätte, dann hättest Du es sicherlich als erster gemerkt.
Und zum Thema Belastung:
Es gibt kein Patentrezept, je langsamer man es angehen lässt, desto höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass alles gut zusammenwächst. Desto mehr bildet sich aber auch deine Hüftmuskulatur zurück.
Mir haben sie im Krankenhaus gesagt, wenn ich schon 70 wär, dann dürfte ich sofort wieder voll auftreten. Ohne dass die Muskulatur sich groß zurückbildet, aber mit großer Chance auf eine neue Hüfte.
Da ich aber 37 war, wollte man das natürlich vermeiden. Wenn man mit 37 das neue Gelenk bekommt und das (nach heutigem Stand der Medizin) 15 Jahre hält, danach letztmalig ein neues, dann wär ich zum Renteneintritt ohne Hüftgelenk gewesen...
Das Tempo beim wieder Belasten ist eben ein Abwägen. Sei den Ärzten lieber dankbar, dass sie Dir und Deinem Knochen viel Zeit gönnen.
Bei mir waren es auch 2 1/2 Monate und anschließend noch 4 Wochen Reha.
Und die Welt ist ohne mich auch nicht untergegangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joschbass (30. August 2014)

Erstmal danke für eure Antworten! Das der Bruch etwas verschoben ist stellte sich erst vor wenigen Tagen heraus. Mein Arzt meinte dazu, dass die vorigen Röntgenbilder dies nicht erkennen ließen, da nun beim aktuellen Bild das Bein weiter nach Aussen gedehnt worden konnte. Daher war nun eine erweiterte Sichtweise möglich geworden. Ich denke auch, dass ich bei einem Fehltritt eine Verschiebung durch Schmerzen hätte merken müssen, dies sagt auch meine Physiotherapie. Ein Verschieben soll wohl sehr deutlich anhand von Schmerzen zu fühlen sein. Sicherlich hatte ich mal ein oder zwei leichte Ausrutscher, aber da tat dann nichts weh. Ich habe auch immer sehr aufgepasst, dass Bein zu schonen. Wegen der Arbeitsunfähigkeit wurde ich von meinem Arzt nach meiner Tätigkeit gefragt. Da ich in meinem Job als Betreuer viel mit dem Auto fahre und Treppen laufen muss, kam die ernüchternde Aussage, dass es wohl November werden könnte. Hätte ich nur einen Bürojob, würde er mich sofort wieder zur Arbeit gehen lassen. Was noch erschwerend zur Situation hinzu kommt, unser Haus hat jede Menge Treppen. Auch hier meinte mein Arzt, wenn das Bauchgefühl mal Nein sagt, dies lieber zu lassen. Tja, da überlegt man sich doch, ob man nicht besser an sein Bike beim nächsten mal Stützräder anbringt. Ich werde mich jedenfalls nach Fahrradhosen mit Protector umsehen. Das möchte ich nicht noch mal durch machen. Wie oft wurdet ihr eigentlich zur Kontrolle  geröntgt? Ich soll nun erst wieder in sieben Wochen hin, dass kommt mir etwas lange vor.


----------



## F4B1 (30. August 2014)

Geröntgt wurde ich einmal 3 Wochen nach der OP, 7 Wochen nach der OP und dann jetzt auch erst wieder 13 Wochen nach der OP. Der letzte Termin kam mir auch komisch vor, laut Arzt kann wohl aber eigentlich nicht mehr viel passieren, wenn man sich grob an die Belastungsvorgaben hält. Die erste Woche ist man meist eh erstmal mit Training beschäftigt, um die Belastungsvorgabe überhaupt erreichen zu können. Ansonsten einfach 2x pro Woche an einer Personenwaage testen.
Was deinen Job betrifft, ist das ja ähnlich wie bei mir. Autofahren kommt noch dazu. Würde ich auf keinen Fall vor der Vollbelastung wieder machen. Falls du eine Vollbremsung machen musst hast du sonst ein riesen Problem.


----------



## OliDuro (30. August 2014)

Bei mir ähnlich:
1. Bild direkt nach OP
2. 3 Wochen danach
3. 6 Wochen danach
4. Nach 12 Wochen
5. und vorerst letztes nach 9 Monaten (alle Angaben nach OP)
Das nächste wird dann zur Einweisung zur Metallentfernung gemacht.


----------



## MartinHofmann (21. September 2014)

Ich bin am 18.07. auf Schotter ausgerutscht -> Schenkelhalsfraktur links. War auf dem Weg zur Arbeit an der Isar entlang, gleich mit dem Notarzt ins Krankenhaus. Am selben Tag operiert (DHS Schraube), nach 5 Tagen entlassen. 6 Wochen Kruecken mit 20kg Teilbelastung. Nach 5 Wochen war ich zur Kontrolle und nachdem es gut aussah, durfte ich schon ab da langsam aufhoeren. Dann also noch eine Woche mit einer Kruecke und eine Woche mit Teleskopstoecken und seit jetzt 2 Wochen ohne Kruecken. Ein bisschen schwanke ich noch beim Gehen, speziell gerade nach dem Aufstehen. Fahrradfahren geht wieder prima (10.-11-09. waren wir am Madritschjoch bei Sulden), natuerlich mit Protektorhose. 

Die Zeit mit den Kruecken ist schon fast wieder vergessen. Schoen ist es nicht, aber schon machbar. Ich bin auch mit den Kruecken moeglichst viel gelaufen um nicht total einzurosten. Fahrradhandschuhe o.ae. sind dabei natuerlich sehr hilfreich. Zweimal bin ich ausgerutscht, was hoellisch weh getan hat, aber zum Glueck wohl keine ernsthaften Folgen hatte. 

Also insgesamt ging es mir wesentlich besser, als aufgrund von Forenberichten hier und anderswo zu erwarten. Ich nehme an, dass ich ziemlich viel Glueck im Unglueck hatte und einen sehr guten Operateur. Ich stelle das hier rein um anderen Leidtragenden Mut zu machen. Die Skala der moeglichen Komplikationen und Unannehmlichkeiten ist nach oben offen, aber es kann auch vergleichsweise glimpflich abgehen.


----------



## F4B1 (21. September 2014)

Klingt letztlich voralldingen nach Glück im Unglück.
Bei mir war es halt ein doppelter Bruch. Die DHS Schraube hätte schon mehr Belastung vertragen können, die Platte leider nicht. Letzterer Bruch brauchte erstmal 6-7 Wochen mit minimaler Belastung. Naja, shit happens.
Morgen muss ich wieder ins Krankenhaus. Seit zwei Wochen darf ich, noch mit zwei Krücken, nach Schmerzempfinden belasten. Seit gestern ist genug Kraft da um ohne Last auf den Krücken ein paar Sekunden auf einen Bein zu stehen. Etwas wacklig noch, aber die Prognose des Orthopäden, dass ich Ende September wieder fit bin, scheint sich zu bewahrheiten.
Schmerzen hab ich keine mehr, selbst schlafen auf der betroffenen Seite geht inzwischen wieder. Hab auch ein paar positive Ding aus der Geschichte gezogen. Viele Übungen aus der Physio übernehm ich ins Training, Gymnastikball und Balancebrett hab ich mir schon mal angeschafft.


----------



## Ivan123 (26. September 2014)

Da habe ich ja dann richtig Glück gehabt....habe mir "nur" die Beckenschaufel gebrochen. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich so schnell wieder auf die Beine komme....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## City_Cruiser (29. September 2014)

Fallbeispiel aus England:

21. 09.
Letzte Woche mit dem Rad weggerutscht und auf die Seite gefallen. OSH Bruch, subcapital, gewinkelt, minamal verschoben, 
av. Nekrose Gefahr.
20 Stunden spaeter DHS.

Am Tag danach aus Krankenhaus entlassen (ja, so schonen die Englaender ihre Krankenkasse).
Allerdings mit Uneinigkeit der Aerzte bzgl. der Belastung: 
Der Chirurg stellt alle seine Patienten wieder ab Tag1 auf die Beine (so viel Belastung wie geht), 
Der Chefarzt  sagte erst etwas von 3 MONATEN nicht belasten und wir einigten uns nun erstmal auf 6 Wochen.

Was mir jetzt bleibt ist ein bisschen Pseudo-Physio im Bett und im stehen (also ohne Gewicht). Ich habe kaum Schmerzen. Allerdings kann ich im liegen das Bein kaum anwinkeln (Knie beugen). Ist das normal am Anfang?

Ab wann kann man wieder auf der Seite schlafen ohne das man denkt, die Metallplatte wuerde jeden Moment durch den Oberschenkel schiessen?

@ charly 779: wie kann man denn eine beginnende nekrose durch eine OP aufhalten? 

Hoffe den aelteren Eintraegen geht es inzwischen wieder richtig gut (gibt es auch jemand der das Metal drin gelassen hat?).
An alle frisch operierten und early stage Rekonvaleszenten, viel Kraft.


----------



## F4B1 (29. September 2014)

City_Cruiser schrieb:


> Ab wann kann man wieder auf der Seite schlafen ohne das man denkt, die Metallplatte wuerde jeden Moment durch den Oberschenkel schiessen?


Auf der operierten Seite hat es bei mir mehr als 2 Monate gedauert. Die andere ging recht schnell wieder, so nach 3-4 Wochen. 
Dass du das Bein kaum anwinkeln kannst, ist nach einer Woche völlig normal. Einfach jeden Tag üben (bei der Physio wurden mir 3 Sätze a 10 Wiederholungen mit nach Hause gegeben, je nach Laune auch ruhig zwei mal am Tag)! Bei mir hat es sechs Wochen gedauert, bis die Beweglichkeit wieder voll da war.
Auf jedenfall mal gute Besserung.

btw.: Ich kann jetzt nach einer Woche voll belasten (zu Hause ohne Krücken, unterwegs mit einer)so langsam wieder normal gehen. Die ersten Schritte noch etwas wacklig, dann besser. Mitte Oktober zur Kontrolle dann wieder einmal zum Orthopäden, Mitte November noch mal zur Osteosynthese-Sprechstunde. Bis dahin normal gehen und locker Radfahren. Immerhin!


----------



## OliDuro (29. September 2014)

Bezügl. Bein anwinkeln hat es sich gut 14 Tage wie ein richtig fieser Muskelkater angefühlt, die Ferse ans Becken hab ich allerdings schon im Krankenhaus wieder gebracht - ich hatte 11 Tage Vollpension :-/
Auf der "heilen" Seite hab ich ebenfalls im KHS geschlafen, mit Kissen zwischen den Knien. Auf der operierten Seite bin ich irgendwann kurz nach der Entlassung morgens aufgewacht... durch die OP wird eben erstmal ordentlich Platz geschaffen, damit der Operateur "vor Ort" kommt. Das muss erst abheilen...
Ab wann wieder belastet werden darf, ist Abwägungssache der Ärzte. Mein zuständiger Chefarzt sagte, wenn ich schon 70 wäre, würden sie mir auch sagen, am nächsten Tag auftreten. Mit 70 kommst Du - falls es schief gehen sollte - mit der Prothese locker bis ans Lebensende.
Mit knappen 40 wird's schon mit der Rente eng, da waren Sie bei mir vorsichtiger. Das geht allerdings voll auf Kosten der Muskulatur. Die ist heute - nach 16 Monaten - immer noch nicht so, wie vor dem Unfall.
Wie alt bist Du denn?


----------



## City_Cruiser (29. September 2014)

Danke fuer Eure Antworten. 
Ich bin Ende 30. Waere ganz schoen wenn ich meinen OS Kopf behalten wuerde. Wie lange muss man sich denn Sorgen machen? Kann die avaskulaere Nekrose auch noch nach mehreren Monaten oder Jahren auftreten?
Mir hat der Arzt gesagt, dass ich so Sachen wie Ski fahren, aber auch Fussball und Tennis zukuenftig knicken kann. Man wird nie wieder der 'sportsman', der man vorher war. Die Physios sind da schon ein bisschen optimistischer. Mal sehen wie es kommt. 
Von der Ferse am Becken bin ich gefuehlt noch Wochen entfernt. Aber Eure Kommentare machen mir Mut.
Habt ihr Hydro-Physio gemacht? Oder geht es auch ohne? Ich dachte an einen Heimtrainer.
Zur Arbeit gehe ich wohl erst wenn ich voll belasten kann. Kein falscher Ergeiz in der Londoner U-Bahn!

Lass uns wissen wie die Metalrueckgabe verlaeuft.


----------



## OliDuro (30. September 2014)

Da ich selbst kein Arzt bin, kann ich nur das wiedergeben, was mir gesagt wurde:
Wenn nach 1 Jahr keine Nekrose aufgetaucht ist, ist man mit dem Thema durch. So lang heißt es warten. Mir hat mein Chirurg schon nach gut 9 Monaten gesagt, dass es ausgestanden ist.
In den nächsten Tagen gehe ich aber abschließend hin zum Röntgen und für die Einweisung zur Metallentfernung. Der Eingriff wird wieder ähnlich wie das Einbauen. Wird sicher schneller gehen, aber zu der Schraube hinkommen muss der Arzt auch.
In der Zeit, in der ich nicht belasten konnte, habe ich auch auf dem Heimtrainer fast ohne Belastung die Gelenke durchbewegt. Ab Vollbelastung dann 4 Wochen Reha - das war auch das einzige, was mich vorangebracht hat. 
Hat dann alles in allem 3,5 Monate gedauert. Bin dann von der Reha auch direkt zur Arbeit.


----------



## OliDuro (5. November 2014)

Hallo Leidensgenossen und interessierte!
Ich habe gestern mittag meine Schauben herausbekommen.
Nach der OP ging es mir erstaunlich gut, die Schmerzen waren allerdings mindestens genauso wie beim Einsetzen des Metalls.
Heute sieht die Welt schon wieder anders aus. Bein anwinkeln geht bis 90 grad.
Heut früh kommt eine Physio, morgen soll's schon nach Hause.
Freue mich schon drauf, wenn das Thema bald endlich durch ist.


----------



## Charly779 (5. November 2014)

City_Cruiser schrieb:


> Fallbeispiel aus England:
> 
> @ charly 779: wie kann man denn eine beginnende nekrose durch eine OP aufhalten?



Hallo zusammen,

sorry für die späte Antwort - die Frage ist mir irgendwie durchgegangen.
Also kurz zum Hintergrund: Unfall und OP war bei mir Ende März 2012 mit einer zügigen Versorgung, d.h. nach 4 Stunden war die DHS drin. Dann ging soweit alles gut, bis kurz vor Weihnachten, als ich sehr plötzlich recht starke Schmerzen bekommen habe. Nach der OP also nicht ganz 9 Monate.
Ich war zu der Zeit nicht mehr unter der ursprünglichen ärztlichen Kontrolle, sondern in einer Pforzheimer Klinik, die sich hervorragend auskennt. Leider sind die Röntgenbilder nicht dafür geeignet, beginnende Kopfnekrosen zu erkennen - das sieht man nur im MRT. Und auch nur dann, wenn man mit den Artefakten verursacht durch das Metall auch umgehen kann. Also, beginnende Nekrose bei mir, Knochen aber noch nicht eingebrochen. Beratschlagt, was gemacht werden kann, um den Kopf noch zu retten. Der Operateur schlug nun vor, die Schraube zu entfernen (ein wenig früher als geplant, mir aber sehr recht) und zusätzlich in den Knochenkopf feine Löcher zu bohren, um so die Bildung von neuem Gewebe und auch neuen Gefäßen anzuregen.
Die nächste Zeit (ca. 1 Jahr) gab es dann Kontrollen alle paar Monate mit dem MRT, wie sich der Knochen entwickelt und ob das Nekroseareal vergrößert. Gott sei Dank ist das nun stabil geblieben und somit hat die Rettung wohl funktioniert und ich gelte als geheilt. Punktuelle Stoßbelastungen sollte ich allerdings auch künftig meiden, also Laufen, Tennis etc. Da ich aber eh viel lieber bike, ficht mich das nicht an.

Euch allen weiterhin gute Besserung!

Viele Grüße
Charly


----------



## Gunnar (5. November 2014)

Gunnar schrieb:


> So, nach langer Pause mal Update und vorläufige Schlussmeldung:
> nach der 6-Wochen-Reha, die dann um 1,5 Wochen verlängert wurde, bin ich dann seit Oktober wieder arbeiten (Bürohengst) gegangen. Bewegung im Alltag mit null Problemen. Von der Rentenversicherung gab es dann noch IRENA (intensive Rehanachsorge), in dessen Rahmen ich zweimal die Woche Zirkeltraining (MILON) mache.
> Mitte Oktober bin ich vorsichtig wieder laufen gegangen, anfangs 1-2 km. Ging vom Bein (Knochen) ohne Probleme, hatte aber Muskelkater - logisch. Die Laufeinheiten habe ich dann langsam (1 Mal die Woche 5-6km) gesteigert, mittlerweile bin ich wieder bei meinen normalen 8km angekommen.
> Auf das MTB bin ich nach 6 Monaten das erste Mal, aber erst nachdem ich mir eine versenkbare Sattelstütze (Kind Shock Supernatural ohne Remote) und O'neal Protective MX MTB Short Protektorenhose geholt habe. Die ersten Meter waren schon komisch, aber das alte Gefühl kam schnell wieder. Klar, Sturzrisiko wird minimal gehalten und der Kopf passt noch mehr auf. Der Besuch der Sturzstelle hat aber keine Wunden aufgerissen.
> ...



Als Motivationshilfe: im August 400km vom Allgäu an den Comer See - OHNE Probleme!
Und auch diesen "Winter" wird durchgeradelt.

Habe periodisch Rückenprobleme im Lendenbereich, die vom rechten Knie kommen. Da läuft wohl ein Band drüber, was im LWS-Bereich ansetzt. Irgendwie und irgendwo muss da doch noch was sein, was man aber mit sauberem Dehnen gerade nach dem Sport im Griff halten kann.

Also, immer Kopf hoch und Kette rechts straff halten


----------



## City_Cruiser (5. November 2014)

Hi ihr OSH Bruechigen,

Habe heute (gut 6 Wochen nach OP) mit der Reha angefangen. 15-20 Kg Belastung fuer 2 Wochen und die ueblichen Uebungen. Darauf folgt dann die Vollbelastung. Das ist jedoch etwas, was ich mir momentan noch nicht vorstellen kann, da sich die Schrauben in der Huefte schon nach der Teilbelastung anfuehlen wie eine mittelgrosse Bratpfanne. Ich hoffe dieses Spannungsgefuehl geht bald weg, sobald sich das Bein an die Belastung gewoehnt hat. Flexibilitaet nimmt langsam aber stetig zu. Aufs Fahrrad darf ich noch nicht waehrend der Teilbelastung und Hydrotherapie wird hier in England auch nicht angeboten. 
Es geht aber schrittweise bergauf. Ich bestelle mir jetzt ein Turbo Trainer als extra Motivation.

@ Charly779 Die Radiologen hier koennen mit den MRT Artefakten anscheinend nicht umgehen und machen daher nur X-ray. Von einer Kopf erhaltenden OP bei frueher Nekrose haben sie auch noch nichts gehoert. Die Dekompression durch die DHS soll ausreichen um das Blutgefaesswachstum anzuregen.

@ OliDuro GLueckwunsch zur Metallentsorgung. Das muss ein tolles Gefuehl sein. Enjoy!


----------



## OliDuro (5. November 2014)

Momentan empfinde ich es noch als Rückschritt, nachdem ich am Wochenende noch 50km durch die Wälder gebügelt bin...
Aber das ziepen, das ich von den Schrauben hatte, ist schonmal weg und wenn die Wunde verheilt ist, wird sich schon das "enjoy-Gefühl" einstellen.
Immerhin kann ich heute schon mit einer umgedrehten Krücke (Spazierstock) laufen. Dafür hat's beim Einbau 2 Monate gebraucht...
Ja... Da kommt wieder die Ungeduld...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charly779 (5. November 2014)

Hi City_Cruiser,

mit der Reha merkt man eigentlich spürbar die Fortschritte, auch wenn alles schon seine Zeit braucht. Aber es geht voran...
Und lass später mal das Metall auf jeden Fall entfernen. Bei mir wurde es ja automatisch mit rausgenommen. Am angenehmsten ist dann, wenn man wieder auf der Seite schlafen kann. Da war immer so ein Druck drauf, kennst das sicher.

Wie viele Ärzte in D diese OP-Methode beherrschen, weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht hatte ich einfach Glück, vielleicht gehört sie auch nicht zum Standard. Warum auch immer, bei mir scheint sie geholfen zu haben. Danke, Arcus.

Grüße
Charly


----------



## OliDuro (1. Dezember 2014)

Mal eben mein Abschlussbericht ;o)

4.11. Metallentfernung, 3 Nächte Krankenhaus, dann nach Hause (Woche 1)
Folgende Woche täglich Fortschritte
Ab der 3. Woche beginnende Schmerzen in der Leistengegend, Chirurg mit besorgtem Gesicht, aber Röntgenbild und Blutuntersuchung OK, abwarten.
Ab Ende 3. Woche nach Arztbesuch 3xtägl. 400mg Ibuprofen, damit schmerzfrei und "normale" Tätigkeiten (einkaufen, Rasenmähen etc.) wieder aufgenommen.
Nach 4. Woche auch ohne Schmerzmittel beschwerdefrei, danach (also ab heute) wieder normal zu Arbeit und alles ist wie vor dem Unfall. 

Bin jetzt echt happy, dass das Thema vorerst durch ist und hoffe, dass es keine Spätfolgen gibt.

Allen anderen wünsche ich, dass es einen ebenso guten (oder besseren) Verlauf für Euch gibt.


----------



## City_Cruiser (2. Dezember 2014)

Gratuliere OliDuro!
Ich hoffe dann mal stark, dass Du damit wirklich Deinen Abschlussbericht abgeliefert hast und zukuenftig diesem thread nur noch beratend zu Seite stehst. Viel Spass mit Deinem neuen, alten Bein.

Ich kaempfe derweil noch mit der Vollbelastung. 10 Wochen nach Unfall und 4 Wochen seit Reha Beginn, bin ich bei etwa 80%-90% Belastung und fahre Fahrrad (die ersten 10 Minuten schmerzfrei, Tendenz geht nach oben). Ohne Kruecken geht es noch nicht, aber mein urspruenglicher Plan war es eh 6 Wochen Aufbautraining zu machen bevor ich die Kruecken an den Nagel haenge. Also, alles so weit so schleppend.


----------



## OliDuro (2. Dezember 2014)

Du bist ja auch recht früh in die Reha gestartet, mich wollten Sie vom Krankenhaus direkt in die Reha stecken, hatte dann gefragt, ob ich dann , wenn ich voll belasten darf, noch eine bekomme...
Das geht nicht, also haben wir die Reha verschoben, auf den Termin, ab dem ich bei Vollbelastung war - das war ab Woche 13!
Aber das handhabt jeder Arzt anders. 
Dann drück ich Dir die Daumen, dass Du die Krücken bald an den Nagel hängen kannst.

Mein Physiotherapeut in der Reha hatte übrigens einen Klasse Tip, wie ich in der ersten Woche die Krücken zu Hause lassen konnte:
Er hat mit auf der operierten Seite einen 3kg-Sack in die Hand gedrückt, damit lief ich gleich fast gerade.
Wenn Du voll belasten darfst, kannst Du das ja mal ausprobieren. Bei mir waren es die Muskeln an der Hüftaußenseite, die den Oberkörper stützen, die stark geschwächt waren. Das Kontergewicht gleicht das ein wenig aus.


----------



## F4B1 (5. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir gibt es auch wieder Neuigkeiten:
Heute im CT gewesen (Aufgrund des Verlaufs, Wunsch der Oberärzte). Fazit: Bisher siehts optimal aus. Komplett verwachsen, nicht nur verknorpelt, darf jetzt wieder normal laufen (Betonung liegt auf laufen, nicht mehr nur gehen). Sah vor drei Wochen auf den normalen Röntgenbildern alles noch ein wenig anders auf.
Jetzt hab ich wohl bis Juni erstmal Ruhe, dann geht es langsam an das Thema Metallentnahme.


----------



## OliDuro (5. Dezember 2014)

Na das hört sich doch gut an! Dann drück ich Dir die Daumen, dass es so weiter geht!


----------



## chrissenaachen (25. Februar 2015)

Hallo, mich hats auch vor 8 Wochen erwischt, OSH Bruch rechts medial und richtig durch und 2cm verschoben. Habe grade mit der Reha begonnen und wuesste gerne, ob Ihr alle um das Absterben des Femurkopfes (Nekrose) herumgekommen seid? Ich bin 47 Lenze jung und der Chirug meinte, das koenne nach 2 Jahren noch auftreten, macht mir ganz schoen Sorgen. Ich bin nicht mal beim biken gestuerzt, dann haette sich der Crash wenigstens etwas "gelohnt", bei mir hat sich beim gehen eine Schlaufe des Schnuersenkels mit dem Haken am anderen Stiefel verhakt und dann bin ich voll hingeknallt und Nortarzt etc., hab auch 3 Schrauben drin. Bevor ich wieder aufs Bike steige, wirds wohl noch was dauern. Gruesse Chris


----------



## joschbass (26. Februar 2015)

Wollte mich auch mal wieder melden.
Leider hatte sich bei mir eine Hüftkopfnekrose gebildet. Nach 6 Monaten bekam ich diese Diagnose.

Hab nun eine TEP erhaltenen.

Tja, so kanns auch leider enden.


----------



## Charly779 (26. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

@Chris: Das ist ja ärgerlich, allein der Unfallhergang. Aber gerade die punktuellen Stoßbelastungen bringen den Knochen gerne zum Brechen. Bei voller Fahrt auf dem Bike passiert zumindest was anderes. Gute Besserung!
Die Nekrose ist leider immer eine drohende Gefahr. Kündigt sich aber oft mit leichten Beschwerden an. So auch bei mir, daraufhin wurde sofort operativ interveniert und bis jetzt (toi toi toi) hat diese Maßnahme wohl gefruchtet. Mein Unfall ist jetzt fast zwei Jahre her, werde demnächst noch mal zur Kontrolle gehen, ich will da eindeutig Klarheit haben.

@joschbass: Oh je, nicht gut. Aber auch hier eine schnelle Heilung. Wurde hier zementiert oder nicht? Wie war der Verlauf, die Belastungssteigerung etc?

Viele Grüße
Charly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joschbass (26. Februar 2015)

Nicht zementiert und volle Belastung. Befinde mich nun für drei Wochen in der Reha. Das Rad bleibt zunächst stehen. Ein Sturz hätte üble Konsequenzen. Mal sehen ob mich mal wieder auf's Rad traue. 

Das hat mit erstmal gereicht. Seit letzten Juli krank und arbeitsunfähig.


----------



## Charly779 (26. Februar 2015)

Du bist seit letztem Sommer nicht mal wenigstens vorübergehend gesund gewesen? Ui...
Dann muss es jetzt aber pronto aufwärts gegen!


----------



## joschbass (26. Februar 2015)

Wurde ja erst mit nägeln versucht.


----------



## Gunnar (28. Februar 2015)

Bei mir war es ja 07/2013 und auch das letzte Röntgen 01/2015 hat keine Anzeichen von Nekrose ergeben.

Bin aktuell eher unsicher, ob ich die Schrauben drin lassen soll, oder raus holen soll.
Wie sind da Eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## F4B1 (28. Februar 2015)

Gunnar schrieb:


> Bin aktuell eher unsicher, ob ich die Schrauben drin lassen soll, oder raus holen soll.
> Wie sind da Eure Erfahrungen?


Mir hat die Chirurgin im Dezember erklärt (das erste mal, 6 Monate nach dem Unfall, hatte ich klare Infos gekriegt), dass das voralldingen wegen im Alter eventuell notwendiger Protesen wichtig werden kann. Je länger die Schrauben drin bleiben, desto mehr verwachsen sie halt mit den Knochen. Kann dann bei einer OP zum Problem werden.
Ist halt eine Frage, die ich wohl erst in 30, 40, 50 Jahren beantworten kann. Oder auch nie, wenn ich keine Protese brauche.

Steh ja auch noch vor der Entscheidung, 4 Monate sind es noch, bis ich mich wieder in der Klinik vorstellen darf und die Metallentnahme geplant werden kann.


----------



## OliDuro (1. März 2015)

Würd's auf jeden Fall wieder raus nehmen lassen. Hab die Schrauben aber auch ganz gut gespürt. Und dass ich wirklich mal ein paar Tage nicht an den Unfal denken musste, war erst nach der Metallentfernung der Fall.
Musst eben wieder aufpassen, dass Du nicht drauf fällst, wegen erhöhter Bruchneigung. Hatte den Termin bei mir auf den Herbst gelegt, da und im Winter fahre ich eh weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charly779 (1. März 2015)

Ich bereue die Entfernung auch in keinster Weise. Hatte eine DHS und die Platte an der Seite hat schon beim Liegen etwas gestört...


----------



## chrissenaachen (3. März 2015)

Also mein Chirug meinte, um einer Nekrose vorzubeugen sollten die Schrauben nach 6 Mon. raus. In den Kanälen sollen sich dann Gefäße bilden optimalerweise.


----------



## OliDuro (3. März 2015)

Bei mir hieß es: Nach frühestens einem Jahr, wenn's das Röntgenbild erlaubt.
Hab's aus persönlichen Gründen erst nach 1,5 Jahren machen lassen.
Sechs Monate finde ich recht früh, weil die Bruchstelle wohl erst nach einem Jahr die volle Festigkeit hat.
Du triffst ja jetzt in der Reha auf viele erfahrene Leute, hole Dir da auch Infos, gerade von "alten" erfahrenen Physiotherapeuten. So einen hatte ich. Der hatte schon einige von meiner Sorte und hat mir auch - sollte ich es zu eilig haben - eine TEP in Aussicht gestellt. Manche Dinge kann man nicht beschleunigen...
Ich hab seinen Rat angenommen, war 3,5 Monate weg von der Arbeit und hab jetzt bald 2-jähriges mit eigenem Gelenk.
Letztendlich ist sicher auch viel Glück dabei und mindestens genau so wichtig, dass Du im Kopf positiv eingestellt bist (es ist nicht das kranke Bein, es ist das heilende Bein).
In der Zeit habe ich jedenfalls viel über mich und meinen Körper gelernt, hatte aber auch täglich Angst davor, dass es schief geht. ...und das war richtig besch*ssen.


----------



## F4B1 (3. März 2015)

OliDuro schrieb:


> Bei mir hieß es: Nach frühestens einem Jahr, wenn's das Röntgenbild erlaubt.
> Hab's aus persönlichen Gründen erst nach 1,5 Jahren machen lassen.
> Sechs Monate finde ich recht früh, weil die Bruchstelle wohl erst nach einem Jahr die volle Festigkeit hat.


Naja, direkt nach der OP sagte man mir auch was von sechs Monaten. Wurde dann auf ein Jahr korrigiert. Nach 6 Monaten sahen Röntgenbild und CT perfekt aus laut Chirurgin. Ein Jahr bleibts jetzt trotzdem drin, hoffe in meinen wohl definitiv letzten Sommerferien einen OP Termin zu kriegen.
Danke übrigens für den Hinweis mit der erhöhten Bruchneigung. Dann kommt das Zeug definitiv wieder raus. Beschwerden hab ich nämlich kaum, lediglich morgens, wenn ich nach dem Aufstehen noch etwas verspannt bin. Insofern wohl mit der Platte relativ viel Glück.


----------



## City_Cruiser (6. März 2015)

Hallo

Kurzes Update meinerseits. OSHB Ende September 2014. Ich bin seit Januar wieder voll zurueck im Job. Es gibt Tage, an denen es das Humpeln weg ist und dann kommt es ploetzlich doch noch wieder fuer ein paar Stunden. Langes Sitzen und Stehen sind eher kontraproduktiv. Langes Gehen dagegen klappt gut und fuehlt sich schon fast wieder normal an. Bald habe ich meinen 6 Monats Scan und ich hoffe, dass ich dann auch wieder anfangen kann ein wenig zu laufen. Bei einigen Uebungen zwickt es noch und manchmal klickt es in der Huefte. ich mache das Metall dafuer verantwortlich. Die Muskeln um die Heufte herum sind noch sehr aus der Balance. Anfang des Jahres habe ich ausgesehen wie ein Komma.

Ein anderes und doch eng verwandtes Thema hat sich noch aufgetan. Meine Knochendichte ist borderline osteoporotisch. Ich versuche gerade den Grund dafuer  herauszufinden. Habt ihr eure Knochendichte mal checken lassen?


----------



## chrissenaachen (2. April 2015)

Wie siehts denn bei Euch mit dem Gangbild aus? Ich gehe immer noch sehr unrund in woche 13 und nach den 3 wochen reha. mache noch 2x die woche geraete und laufbandtraining. Gruesse Chris

@CityCruiser: Dichtemessung habe ich nach 2 Wochen schon gemacht, war aber im gruenen Bereich noch.


----------



## F4B1 (2. April 2015)

Auch nach mehr als einen 3/4 Jahr laufe ich, gerade wenn ich länger gesessen habe, schon mal ein paar Schritte sehr unrund. Ursache ist bei mir eindeutig die Sehne über der Platte. 
Mit weiteren Boxershorts habe ich da übrigens wesentlich weniger Probleme als mit engeren. Komprimiert denke ich einfach nicht so stark.


----------



## OliDuro (3. April 2015)

Vollkommen gerade und beschwerdefrei war ich so vier Wochen nach der OP.
Allerdings nach der, wo die Schrauben raus kamen, also gut 18 Monate nach dem Crash.
Zu Beginn der Reha haben sie mir gesagt, dass sie mir nicht versprechen können, dass ich nach drei bzw. vier Wochen wieder gerade laufe.


----------



## City_Cruiser (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo Hallo,
Es ist ruhig hier im Forum. Das bedeutet wohl, dass es allen einigermassen gut geht. Mir auch. Nach 8 Monaten, recht rundes Gangbild, schmerzfrei, wieder gluecklich. Allerdings noch laengst nicht der Alte. Jetzt kommt das joggen dran und das klappt noch gar nicht. Mein Physio meint die fehlende Muskulatur sei der Grund. Ich versuche noch zu viel mit dem Knie auszugleichen und die Huefte verschiebt sich wohl noch, wenn ich ueber das heilende Bein laufe. Aehnlich wie anfangs beim gehen. 
Wann konntet ihr wieder joggen/laufen? Irgendwelche Tipps/Physio Uebungen?


----------



## Charly779 (27. Mai 2015)

Momentan macht mir auch weniger meine Hüfte, sondern viel mehr der gebrochene Oberarmkopf zu schaffen 
Zum Thema Joggen: Mir haben zwei Ärzte unabhängig voneinander geraten, auf Joggen und ähnliche Sportarten mit punktuellen Belastungen eher zu verzichten. Interessant, dass das bei Dir anscheinend nicht der Fall ist. Richtig gute Tipps, damit das schneller wieder ins Lot kommt, habe ich daher aber leider nicht. Nur eines - Geduld haben.

Grüße
Charly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (16. Juli 2015)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Ein Jahr bleibts jetzt trotzdem drin, hoffe in meinen wohl definitiv letzten Sommerferien einen OP Termin zu kriegen.


Klarer Fall von erstens kommt es anders, und zweitens als man denkt.
War vorhin im Krankenhaus: Alles wunderbar verheilt. OP-Termin zur Metallentnahme wahrscheinlich in zwei Wochen, habe ich direkt genommen, auch wenn der Spätsommer biketechnisch dann wohl für mich wegfällt. Aber ich bin den Mist zumindest schon mal los. 13 Monate danach!
War übrigens seit Ostern sogar wieder langsam biken. Die Sprünge nicht ganz so wild, auch generell weit unter meinen Möglichkeiten geblieben um Stürze zu vermeiden. Geschadet hat es meinen Knochen wohl definitiv nicht.


----------



## OliDuro (16. Juli 2015)

Na das hört sich doch super an! *Daumen hoch*
Schaden tut der Sport dem Knochen nie, solange man nicht übertreibt oder gar wieder drauf fällt.
Mein Operateur hat mich nach der Metallentnahme gefragt, ob ich wieder viel Sport mache, der Knochen sei sehr hart. 
Lass es danach aber wieder ruhiger angehen, ab nä. Frühjahr ist dann alles wieder so, als wäre nie was gewesen.


----------



## F4B1 (16. Juli 2015)

OliDuro schrieb:


> Lass es danach aber wieder ruhiger angehen, ab nä. Frühjahr ist dann alles wieder so, als wäre nie was gewesen.


Werd den Rest der Saison definitiv ruhig ausklingen lassen. 4-6 Wochen soll ich nach der OP auch erstmal nicht biken oder joggen (letzteres konnt ich mit der Platte garnicht). Bis Mitte September bin ich entsprechend eh erstmal ruhig gestellt. Vllt. ein wenig Rolle.
Plan ist, dass ich mir in der Zeit Einlagen anfertigen lasse und mir im September neue Trailrunning Schuhe leiste. Das Aufbautraining wird eh erstmal Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, ich bin mehr als ein Jahr nicht gelaufen. Und ansonsten erstmal schauen, wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## Peepothent (17. Juli 2015)

Ein Oberschenkelhalsbruch? Ach du meine güte, ich kann mir vorstellen, dass der Heilungsprozess je nach Bruch durchaus einige Wochen in Anspruch nehmen kann. Ich hab des Öfteren davon gehört und die Leute brauchten mal vier Wochen, manchmal acht und länger


----------



## F4B1 (17. Juli 2015)

Der Bruch hat bei mir knapp ein halbes Jahr gebraucht. Ende Juni gestürzt, Mitte Dezember durfte ich wieder alles. Nach knapp vier Monaten konnte ich langsam wieder radfahren. Letztlich geht es jetzt bei mir ja "nur noch" darum, dass die Löcher, die so Schrauben nun mal hinterlassen, sich wieder verfüllen. Das dauert laut Arzt dann nur 4-6 Wochen.


----------



## OliDuro (17. Juli 2015)

Peepothent schrieb:


> Ein Oberschenkelhalsbruch? Ach du meine güte, ich kann mir vorstellen, dass der Heilungsprozess je nach Bruch durchaus einige Wochen in Anspruch nehmen kann. Ich hab des Öfteren davon gehört und die Leute brauchten mal vier Wochen, manchmal acht und länger



Also wer nach 4 Wochen die Verletzung hinter sich gebracht hat, der hat höchstwahrscheinlich eine Hüftprothese bekommen.
Der normale Heilungsprozess beim Knochenbruch dauert ca. 1 Jahr, bis die volle Belastbarkeit erreicht ist.
Dann kommen die Schrauben frühestens raus, und Du hast erstmal wieder die gleiche OP wie beim Einbau.

Lies Dir doch die 5 Seiten mal durch und Du siehst, dass es bei niemandem hier in 8 Wochen auch nur ansatzweise überstanden war.

Das ist echt kein kleiner Finger, der Schenkelhals...


----------



## lancelotder (31. Juli 2015)

Hallo Zusammen, wie schön, dass es ein Forum gibt, welches sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Hatte vor knapp drei Wochen 10. Juli 2015 einen medialen, glatten OHB erlitten (MTB-Rennen, Sturz auf eine Bordsteinkante). OP nach 20 Stunden. Röntgenbilder nach der OP sahen sehr gut aus. Nach dem Schläuche ziehen sofortige Belastung mit den Krücken. Habe das gesunde Bein im Treppenhaus einbeinig gekräftigt, das verletzte Bein habe ich nur mit beweglichmachenden Übungen versorgt. Entlassung aus dem Krankenhaus nach 10 Tagen mit der Maßgabe, das Bein mit 20 kg teilbelasten sowie isometrische Übungen, um Muskelabbau zu verzögern. Komme nach OP in der 5. Woche in die Reha. Zuhause führe ich mein Sportprogramm weiter, dazu kommen Kräftigungsübungen für den Rumpf. Gestern, 20. Tag nach der OP, bin ich auf den Heimtrainer gesessen. 40 Minuten radeln, wobei das verletzte Bein nur mitging. Musste aufhören, weil mein Popo die Belastung nicht mehr aushielt. Das Problem war nur, wie ich auf den Bock komme. Irgendwie gings. Meiner Meinung nach, ist es sehr wichtig, den Organismus in Schwung zu halten und durch die Belastungen, genügend Sauerstoff und Nährstoffe in das betroffenen Gebiet zu pumpen, um dadurch den Heilungsprozess zu beschleunigen. Der Verzehr von Joghurt und Quark (Calcium) soll das auch unterstützen. Das Radfahren hat jedenfalls nicht geschadet. Mittlerweile absolviere ich ein 1 bis 2 stündiges "Reha-Programm" Zuhause. Das verletzte Bein belaste ich nach wie mit den vorgegebenen 20 kg und isometrischen Übungen.
Die Angst vor einer Nekrose hatte ich anfänglich auch. Aber nach dem mein Arzt zu mir sagte, dass es kommt wie es kommen muss - man geht von einer vollständigen Heilung von fast 90 % aus, je nach dem wo und wie der Bruch war - hab ich mich dem Schicksal hingegeben und versuche diese negativen Gedanken zu verdrängen und fahre sehr gut damit. Der Glaube daran, dass es wieder wird, ist um ein vielfaches stärker.
Fazit: Geht positiv an die Sache ran und absolviert eure Übungen (auch schon Zuhause), damit ihr vorbereitet in die Reha gehen könnt. Kopf hoch und lasst euch nicht hängen, auch wenn es manchmal schwerfällt.


----------



## F4B1 (1. August 2015)

lancelotder schrieb:


> Fazit: Geht positiv an die Sache ran und absolviert eure Übungen (auch schon Zuhause), damit ihr vorbereitet in die Reha gehen könnt. Kopf hoch und lasst euch nicht hängen, auch wenn es manchmal schwerfällt.


Trifft es ganz gut!
Hab jetzt noch mal mal 6 Wochen mit Krücken vor mir. Halt direkt Hüftnah in drei Teile zertrümmert (keine halben Sachen). Entsprechend löchrig ist der Knochen jetzt und zusammen mit meinen 90kg war dem Oberarzt eine ein klein wenig längere Pause dann doch lieber. Ich glaub, ich begeb mich an die Wartung meiner Fahrräder...Und an die neue Espressomaschine und den neuen Verstärker.


----------



## Micha0711 (1. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt hat es mich auch leider erwischt. 
Am 16.07.2015 mit dem Bike gestürzt, konnt mich nicht mehr bewegen und auch gleich den Notarzt gerufen. In der Nacht noch operiert obwohl noch nicht nüchtern (gegessen und getrunken kurz davor) 
Diagnose: OSHB , abduktionsfaktor medialer Schenkelhals links, 2 Schrauben und eine 2-Loch Platte. 
Nach 3 Tagen zum ersten mal aus dem Bett raus, dann gleich Beginn Krankengymnastik (Krücken und Treppensteigen)
Alles ganz gut verlaufen. Nach einer Woche (zum Glück) aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen mit Vollbelastung. 
31.07.2015 nun Beginn der ambulanten Reha, Fahrradfahren auf Ergometer mit 25 Watt hat schmerzen verursacht bereits nach 5min. 
Dauert wohl alles noch etwas.
Ziel der Reha nach 3 Wochen das ich ohne Krücken gehen kann (hoff schon eher)

Gleichzeitig läuft noch ein Verfahren bzgl. Haftpflichtversicherung eines Freundes der mir den Weg geschnitten hat und ich zum fallen kam aufgrund Vollbremsung. Versicherung hat mir 1500 Euro angeboten mit Abhilfe oder weitere Prüfung, nehm das natürlich nicht an, da ja noch Folgeschäden kommen können, diese Woche Termin bei Rechtsanwalt mal schaun was er sagt.

Hat von euch jemand hier Erfahrung bzgl. Schmerzensgeld etc?

Wenn ich teilweise andere Berichte lese bin ich ja froh nach einer Woche schon Vollbelastung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fannyy (5. August 2015)

ich hatte das auch konnte danach halbes Jahr überhaupt keinen Sport mehr machen!


----------



## OliDuro (5. August 2015)

Ich sag mal so:
Wer nach so einer Verletzung "sein eigenes" Hüftgelenk behalten hat, kann froh sein, dass es gut verlaufen ist.
Ob nun 2 Monate, ein halbes Jahr oder ein Jahr kein Sport mehr ist zweitrangig!


----------



## chrissenaachen (10. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe vor 4 Wochen meine 3 Schrauben rausbekommen (jetzt bin ich im 8. Monat nach dem OSH Bruch). OP und die Zeit danach waren ein Klacks im Ggs. zur ersten OP mit REHA etc. Nach 1 Woche warn die Kruecken weg und Vollbelastung. Am meisten schmerzten die bloeden Tuckerklammern, welche die Naht zusammen hielten. Leidet zwickt es bei mir seit der Entfernung in der Leiste, hoffe aber auf weitere Genesung. Auch an euch alle, beste Genesungswuensche!


----------



## Micha0711 (10. August 2015)

chrissenaachen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich habe vor 4 Wochen meine 3 Schrauben rausbekommen (jetzt bin ich im 8. Monat nach dem OSH Bruch). OP und die Zeit danach waren ein Klacks im Ggs. zur ersten OP mit REHA etc. Nach 1 Woche warn die Kruecken weg und Vollbelastung. Am meisten schmerzten die bloeden Tuckerklammern, welche die Naht zusammen hielten. Leidet zwickt es bei mir seit der Entfernung in der Leiste, hoffe aber auf weitere Genesung. Auch an euch alle, beste Genesungswuensche!



Echt nach einer Woche schon Krücken weg? Zu mir sagt jeder therapeut in der Reha obwohl schon Vollbelastung Krücken so lang wie nur möglich...hm


----------



## OliDuro (10. August 2015)

chrissenaachen schrieb:


> ...Leidet zwickt es bei mir seit der Entfernung in der Leiste, hoffe aber auf weitere Genesung. Auch an euch alle, beste Genesungswuensche!



Das hatte ich auch, richtig unangenehm. Hatte dann mal am Wochenende Ibuprofen genommen, die sehr gut geholfen haben (entzündungshemmend).
Nach Rücksprache mit dem weiterbehandelndem Arzt hab ich dann eine Woche lang 1200mg tägl. genommen (3x400), war die Woche über und danach schmerzfrei.
Alternative wären cortisonhaltige Spritzen ins Gelenk gewesen...

Sprich mal Deinen Arzt drauf an.


----------



## OliDuro (10. August 2015)

Micha0711 schrieb:


> Echt nach einer Woche schon Krücken weg? Zu mir sagt jeder therapeut in der Reha obwohl schon Vollbelastung Krücken so lang wie nur möglich...hm



Das sieht wieder jeder Arzt und Therapeut anders.
Ich bin nach 2 1/2 Monaten zum ersten Reha-Tag mit einer Krücke (gegenüber der verletzten Seite). Mein Physio hat sich meinen Gang ohne Krücke angeguckt und mir als erstes mal einen drei Kilo Sandsack in die Hand (verletzte Seite) gegeben.
Ich lief gerade, brauchte nur das Kontergewicht in der Hand, weil sich die Muskulatur durch die Krücke weit zurückgebildet hatte.
Bin dann täglich ca. 1 Std. mit meinem Säckchen gelaufen und stetig reduziert, bis ich ohne Gewicht gerade lief (nochmals ca. 6 Wochen!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (25. August 2015)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt noch mal mal 6 Wochen mit Krücken vor mir.


Zum Glück geh ich immer zur orthopädischen Gemeinschaftspraxis. War der jüngere Arzt noch etwas vorsichtig gab mir ein älterer heute, also nach knapp 3 Wochen, das Go für Vollbelastung an Krücken und den Tipp zu Hause ruhig schon mal kleine Stücke ohne zu laufen. Direkt mal getestet: Geht ganz gut. Minimal wacklig zwar noch, aber ist ja auch kein Wunder. Kann ich vllt. doch noch die Saison vorsichtig auf dem Rad ausklingen lassen.


----------



## F4B1 (14. September 2015)

So, heute Kontrolle. Freigabe für alles außer Extremsportarten (halt Sturzvermeidung), die erst wieder in 5 Wochen. Immerhin schon mal wieder Konditionstraining. Muss halt nur noch warten, bis ich mal wieder klettern darf.


----------



## Bohnenbrecher (12. Februar 2017)

Hallo Forum (Mit)Glieder!
Ich lebe nun seit jahren in den Niederlanden und habe mir am 3 Januar 2017 morgens auf dem Weg zur Arbeit Schenkelhalsfraktur zu gelegt. 
Das zweite Bild zeigt wie mir der Arzt erklärt hat,
dass der Abstand von meinen linken Bein durch diesen Fall kürzer geworden ist.
Und ich das was ich früher an Sport gemacht habe ich nicht mehr ausüben könne .
Nachdem ich am gleichen Tag noch Operiert worden war, wurde mir auch gleich am nächsten morgen das laufen auf Krücken beigebracht.
Sobald ich also dann wieder selbständig auf Krücken die Treppen auf und ab laufen konnte und der WC Gang gut ging, bin ich am 2 Tag entlassen worden.

Alter 47 Jahre
Auf einer glatten Bordsteinkante inherhalb einer Sekunde ausgerutscht mit anfahrtsgeschwindigkeit .(Genau auf die BSK mit der Hüfte gefallen.)
Die Arzt Diagnose: Kollumfraktur.
Links Drei Schrauben.
6 Wochen maximal 50% belasten danach wird ein neues Röntgenfoto gemacht und die Pysiotherapie erstellt.
Wichtig ist und was auch zum Vorteil für jeden sein kann ,dass wenn man vor diesen Fall Fit und gesund war und somit eine schnellere Rehabilitation erwarten kann! !




*ALSO LIEBE BIKER FREUNDE KOPF HOCH UND SCHNELL WIEDER AUFS RAD! (Mit der Erlaubnis )

Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid !

Ich denke jedem den das ist widerfahren ist kommt mit doppelter Kraft wieder zurück in den Alltag !!

Berichte folgen ,

Gruß Wolfgang *


----------



## Charly779 (12. Februar 2017)

Hallo Wolfgang,

am 2. Tag schon entlassen, das klingt gut. Die Heilung (die knöcherne) braucht einfach seine Zeit, aber danach merkt man, wie jeden Tag wieder mehr geht. Und dann sitzt man schon wieder auf dem Rad 

Und ich stimme zu, wenn jemand vorher einigermaßen fit ist, dann kommt er schneller wieder zurück, als wenn jemand schon deutlich älter oder sonst auf irgend eine Art nicht fit ist.

Schau nur zu, dass es keine Kopfnekrose gibt und mute dir am Anfang nicht zu viel zu. Das wird schon!

Gute Besserung!

Grüße
Charly


----------



## Bohnenbrecher (12. Februar 2017)

Charly779 schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfgang,
> 
> am 2. Tag schon entlassen, das klingt gut. Die Heilung (die knöcherne) braucht einfach seine Zeit, aber danach merkt man, wie jeden Tag wieder mehr geht. Und dann sitzt man schon wieder auf dem Rad
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank Charly.


----------



## lifty64 (20. Februar 2017)

So, nun hat es mich auch erwischt. Radtraining auf Lanzarote, am letzten Tag dann der Unfall,auf linke Hüfte geflogen,Oberschenkelhalsbruch.
Unfall ist am Samstag 04.02.2017 passiert,hab mich dann entschieden nicht auf Lanzarote operieren zu lassen. Leider dauerte es bis Mittwoch 08.02.2017 bis ich nach Deutschland geflogen wurde.OP dann am 09.02.2017.Genaue Diagnose: Mediocervikale Schenkelhalsfraktur
Stabilisierung mittels dynamischer Hüftschraube und Antirotationsschraube. Am Mittwoch 15.02.2017 dann Entlassung aus KH. Am 23.03.2017  findet eine Röntgenkontrolle statt,bis dahin nur auf Krücken mit max.10-15kg Belastung. Mache 5x in der Woche Physiotherapie und möchte ab Anfang März am Ergobike ohne grossen Widerstand dann täglich 20-30 min. locker treten.
Mal sehen wie sich das alles entwickelt.

Gruss  Rudi


----------



## Bohnenbrecher (20. Februar 2017)

Guten abend Rudi
Man ,man da hast du ja auch was mitgemacht pfff ff!  
Ich hoffe es geht dir den Umständen entsprechend und das alles gut verheilt!
Das du jetzt schon Pysiotherapie bekommst finde ich eigentlich eine gute Sache, leider ist das hier in NL. Nicht so ,darf nach sechs Wochen Ruhe und 50% Belastung auf mein linken Bein dann erstmal abwarten .
Am 28. Februar habe ich dann ein Gespräch mit dem Chirug.
Röntgenfoto sind auch neue erstellt.
Auf den kanarischen Inseln ist, finde ich auch sehr riskant, sich in solchen Fall operieren zu lassen! (Würde ich auch niemals machen lassen).
Hast dann sicher noch 4 Tage lang fette Schmerzen gehabt ,  kann mitfühlen. ...
Wir fahren auch schon seit jahren nach Fuerteventura und haben auch einiges mit Familien Anhang mitgemacht was Medezinische Versorgung angeht.
Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall gute Besserung !!
Grüße Wolfgang
P.S.
Berichte folgen in Sachen Fitness und  Rehabilitation .
W


----------



## Scott78 (22. August 2017)

Charly779 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Foren-Gemeinde,
> 
> ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich in so einem Faden auch einmal schreiben muss. Aber auch mich hat es vor zwei Monaten mit einem Schenkelhalsbruch aus der Bahn geworfen. Unglücklicher Sturz bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit auf 'ne ganz kleine Kante...
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott78 (22. August 2017)

Hallo Charly


Charly779 schrieb:


> Momentan macht mir auch weniger meine Hüfte, sondern viel mehr der gebrochene Oberarmkopf zu schaffen
> Zum Thema Joggen: Mir haben zwei Ärzte unabhängig voneinander geraten, auf Joggen und ähnliche Sportarten mit punktuellen Belastungen eher zu verzichten. Interessant, dass das bei Dir anscheinend nicht der Fall ist. Richtig gute Tipps, damit das schneller wieder ins Lot kommt, habe ich daher aber leider nicht. Nur eines - Geduld haben.
> 
> Grüße
> Charly


----------



## Scott78 (22. August 2017)

Hallo Charly 

 Wie geht es dir heute so?   Bist du wieder bei 100 % wie vor dem Unfall ?

 Meine DHS Platte ist noch drin,  nach der Entfernung der Platte, wie lange  hast du die  hast du die Stöcke gebraucht  bist du voll belasten konntest ? 
Gruss Scott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charly779 (22. August 2017)

Hallo Scott,

die Entfernung des ganzen Altmetalls verlief recht problemlos (wenn man davon absieht, dass die ersten Operateure eine Schraube abgebrochen haben und der Knochen etwas aufgemeißelt werden musste). Normale Wundheilung und nur ich glaube drei Wochen Krücken, dabei schon Teilbelastung direkt von Beginn an. Etwas erschwerend kam hinzu, dass bei mir wohl eine Kopfnekrose angefangen hat, ich das aber bemerkt habe und mittels spezieller OP-Technik diese aufgehalten werden konnte. 

Ich bin vom Knochen her wieder vollkommen hergestellt. Einzig die Muskulatur ist nicht mehr ganz so wie vor dem Unfall, das merke ich allerdings einzig beim Trailfahren, ich kann nicht mehr 10 Minuten am Stück auf dem Rad stehen, bekomme sonst Krämpfe. Aber damit kann ich leben, im Alltag keinerlei Einschränkungen!

Ach ja: Lass das Metall auf jeden Fall entfernen. Wird manches mal wohl auch drin gelassen - würde ich für mich selbst nicht akzeptieren.

Sportliche Grüße
Charly


----------



## ksp (22. August 2017)

Charly779 schrieb:


> Ach ja: Lass das Metall auf jeden Fall entfernen. Wird manches mal wohl auch drin gelassen - würde ich für mich selbst nicht akzeptieren.


Hallo,
ich arbeite als Arzt in der Unfallchirurgie und ich kann "lass dir das Metall entfernen" nicht voll unterschreiben. Schrauben und Gamma-Nagel würde ich drin lassen, DHS / andere Platten usw, kann man drüber reden. Man muss leider gerade bei der Metallentfernung mit mehr Flurschaden rechnen, und gerne gehen die Glutealmuskel (mini&med) teilweise drauf.
Am am besten bespricht man das individuell mit dem Operateur.
@Charly779 : mit welcher OP Technik wurde denn die Kopfnekrose aufgehalten? Haben die Blutgefäße rekonstruiert? 

viele grüße


----------



## Scott78 (22. August 2017)

Danke Charly für deine prompte Antwort.
Leider stört die Platte wenn ich Treppe steigen muss.

Werde mit dem Chirurg alles besprechen, mit 3 Wochen kann ich Leben, die erste Op und vollbelastung dauerte bei mir 4 Monate. 

Lg 


QUOTE="Charly779, post: 14739205, member: 20606"]Hallo Scott,

die Entfernung des ganzen Altmetalls verlief recht problemlos (wenn man davon absieht, dass die ersten Operateure eine Schraube abgebrochen haben und der Knochen etwas aufgemeißelt werden musste). Normale Wundheilung und nur ich glaube drei Wochen Krücken, dabei schon Teilbelastung direkt von Beginn an. Etwas erschwerend kam hinzu, dass bei mir wohl eine Kopfnekrose angefangen hat, ich das aber bemerkt habe und mittels spezieller OP-Technik diese aufgehalten werden konnte.

Ich bin vom Knochen her wieder vollkommen hergestellt. Einzig die Muskulatur ist nicht mehr ganz so wie vor dem Unfall, das merke ich allerdings einzig beim Trailfahren, ich kann nicht mehr 10 Minuten am Stück auf dem Rad stehen, bekomme sonst Krämpfe. Aber damit kann ich leben, im Alltag keinerlei Einschränkungen!

Ach ja: Lass das Metall auf jeden Fall entfernen. Wird manches mal wohl auch drin gelassen - würde ich für mich selbst nicht akzeptieren.

Sportliche Grüße
Charly[/QUOTE]


----------



## Charly779 (23. August 2017)

Hallo ksp,

Scott hat von seiner DHS gesprochen, nicht von anderen Techniken. Und da bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung, würde ggf. auch den Operateur wechseln. Ich habe die Zeit mit der Platte als sehr unangenehm,  erlebt, drauf liegen ist sehr störend.

Die Durchblutung vom Knochengewebe wurde deutlich verbessert, so dass nach nunmehr 5.5 Jahren keine Progression mehr erkennbar ist.

Viele Grüssen und bleibts alle heile 
Charly


----------



## Scott78 (31. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Charly

Ich habe eine Frage, du hast die Dhs entfernen lassen.

Nach der Op konntest du nur auf den Rücken liegen? Darf man auf dem Bauch schlafen?

Sind die Löcher beim Röntgen ersichtlich?

Der Chirurg meinte,  ich muss 6 Wochen nicht belasten, falls ich die Platte mit 2 Schrauben entferne.
Gruss





Charly779 schrieb:


> Hallo ksp,
> 
> Scott hat von seiner DHS gesprochen, nicht von anderen Techniken. Und da bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung, würde ggf. auch den Operateur wechseln. Ich habe die Zeit mit der Platte als sehr unangenehm,  erlebt, drauf liegen ist sehr störend.
> 
> ...





Charly779 schrieb:


> Hallo ksp,
> 
> Scott hat von seiner DHS gesprochen, nicht von anderen Techniken. Und da bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung, würde ggf. auch den Operateur wechseln. Ich habe die Zeit mit der Platte als sehr unangenehm,  erlebt, drauf liegen ist sehr störend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charly779 (1. November 2017)

Hallo Scott78,

ich bin kein Bauchschläfer, daher stellte sich mir die Frage nicht. Seitlich liegen geht aber.

Ich durfte ca. 3 Wochen nur teilbelasten, danach wieder ganz, aber noch etwas Vorsicht wegen der Verletzungsgefahr. Die Löcher sieht man frisch sehr gut im Röntgen 

Ride on!
Charly


----------



## jhe1971 (9. März 2018)

Hallo Leidensgenossen,
ich war überrascht, wie viele Betroffene es dann doch in meiner Altersklasse gibt. Meine Erfahrungen mit Krankenhaus, Orthopäden und Physiokräften ließen mich immer glauben, ich sei ein Exot. Ich bin 47 und hab mich Karneval bei Glatteis mit dem Rennrad gelegt. Mein Bruch ist Worstcase,- d.h lateral und Garden iV. Es folgte innerhalb 6 Stunden eine OP mit DHS. 24 Stunden nach OP hab ich schon Strecke auf dem Flur gemacht und hab mich am 3. Tag entlassen. Ab dem 3. Tag hab ich nur noch nachts Schmerzmittel genommen, nach etwa 7 Tagen hab ich sie ganz abgesetzt. Die Empfehlung des Krankenhauses war eine 6 wöchige Teilbelastung mit 20 kg. Die DHS würde normal dauerhaft im Körper verbleiben. Ich bin jetzt in der 4 Woche nach OP. Seit dem 5. Tag "trainiere" ich auf einem sogenannten Bettfahrrad, was ein wenig an ein Kinderdreirad erinnert. Man tritt fast ohne Widerstand. Seit gestern trainiere ich im Sitzen auf dem Rennrad, welches ich in meine Rolle eingebaut habe, wobei ich die Bremse vorher ausgebaut habe. Ich hatte ab 1,5 Wochen mit starken Verkürzungen der Oberschenkelmuskulatur und des Hüftbeugers zu tun. Meine Physio war recht rat- und hilflos und ich habe mir selbst Übungen ergoogelt. Weder der operierende Arzt, noch der nachsorgende Orthopäde oder einer der Physios haben mir präzise Informationen über Dinge, die ich vermeiden sollte, auf den Weg geggeben- außer der 20 kg Regel. Ich habe gezielt gefragt, ob ich falsche Bewegungen oder Lagerungen meiden soll. Oder ob es schadet, wenn ich zuviel Strecke mache oder zu lange auf dem Rad sitze. Man hielt sich äußerst bedeckt. An den Reaktionen konnte ich ablesen, das meine Prognose mit Garden IV schlecht ist.  Aus dem Grund habe ich die Schmerzmittel abgesetzt, damit ich mich zumindest an meinem Schmerzempfinden orientieren kann. Wie soll ich den sonst "schmerzadaptiv" meine Übungen machen ?
Laut Quelle Tour-Magazin entsprächen auf dem Ergometer 200 W in etwa 20 Kg- die Krafteinleitung erfolgt hierbei allerdings nicht linear. ich habe mir Gewichte aufs Pedal gestellt, um die wirkenden Kräfte besser einschätzen zu können.
Schmerzen im Bereich des Bruches habe ich nicht. Beschwerden machen eher die Muskeln oder andere Dinge wie Lymphbahnen oder gereizte Nerven. ich kann das schlecht unterscheiden oder einschätzen. Zur Tromboseprophylaxe finde ich keine fundierten Infos. Quellen beziehen sich meist auf die Zielgruppen über 75 Jahren. Ich sitze täglich minimum 1 Stunde auf dem Rad, gehe mit Krücken 1- 6 Km und mache etwa 30 - 60 Minuten mein Übungsprogramm zum Muskelerhalt und  Dehnen. Da scheint mir eine Prophylaxe nicht  mehr sinnig.
Ich bin überrascht, wie unterschiedlich hier die genannten medizinischen Indikationen ausfallen. Das ist sicher auch den unterschiedlichen Ausgangslagen wie Status Garden, Alter und Vitalzustand geschuldet.
Am meisten zu schaffen macht, das ich meinen Kreislauf nicht nach oben pushen kann  und das ich Probleme habe, mein Gewicht zu halten. Ich bin von 67 auf 63 Kg runter- das ist schon fatal. Und das Damokles- Schwert in Form einer drohenden Nekrose lässt auch keine Freude aufkommen. Schlimm finde ich auch, das man ohne genaue Anleitung im Dunkeln stochert und vielleicht unwissentlich seinen Hüftkopf in die ewigen Jagdgründe schickt.
@Charly779
Mich würde interessieren, woran Du Deine beginnende Nekrose erkannt hast ? ansonsten hoffe ich, Du und  vor allem Dein Hüftkopf sind wohlauf.


----------



## Charly779 (10. März 2018)

Hallo jhe1971,

Dir gute Besserung und dass die Heilung etc. zu Deiner Zufriedenheit verläuft!

Woran ich das beginnende Problem erkannt habe? Nun, ich achte recht genau auf meinen Körper und hatte nach dem Unfall und der abgeschlossenen Heilung überhaupt keine Beschwerden mehr. Und irgendwann hat es angefangen, beim harmlosen Schlendern ganz leicht weh zu tun. Wohlgemerkt, nur Stehen bzw. Gehen, keine Belastung oder Sport. Das hat mich hellhörig werden lassen und dank der guten Klinik hatte ich zwei Tage später einen Termin samt MRT, wo man die Nekrose schon leicht erkennen konnte. Mit Metall und den ganzen Streueffekten nicht ganz leicht, aber am Ende habe sogar ich es sehen können. War gott sei dank nicht im Zentrum der Belastung des Kopfes, so dass ich den Knochen noch habe. Ansonsten wäre jetzt noch mehr Metall drin...

Grüße
Charly


----------



## quepasatony (11. September 2018)

Hi zusammen, habe selbst im März 2018 durch einen selbstverschuldeten Rennrad-Sturz auf nasser Straße einen OSHB erlitten. Ich möchte hier kurz meinen Verlauf darstellen. Ziel meines Eintrags hier ist es, Biker-Kollegen die mit frischem Bruch das Recherchieren anfangen etwas Mut zu machen. Mich selbst haben die vielen bösen Fakten zu dieser Verletzung extrem runtergezogen, dem möchte ich meinen (bisher) doch eher positiven Verlauf entgegenstellen.

Fakten:
- Alter 33 Jahre, 187m, 80kg, Trainingszustand gut
- Sturz am 10.3.2018 8:30 mit Rennrad und sehr schneller Bergung durch Notarzt in die lokale Notaufnahme
- OP kurz darauf Dynamische Hüftschraube ohne Rotationsschraube
- Klassifikation wurde vom Arzt nie gennant - m.E. nach Garden III, schlechter Winkel Pauwels
- Teilbelastung 20kg für 6 Wochen verordnet
- 11.3 Aufsitzen Bettkante
- 12.3 Aufstehen mit Krücken
- 13.3 Erster Rundgang Flur mit Krücken
- 14.3 Treppensteigen mit Krücken
- 14.3 Narbe sauber und gut - Entlassung - Extreme Schwellung Oberschenkel-Knie + Lila Färbung
- 15.3 Hausarzt für Rezepte Schmerzmittel und Termin Nachbehandelnder Orthopäde
- 16.3 Dehnübungen für Rumpf und Rücken (Gegen Schmerzen vom Liegen)
- 23.3 Entfernen der Klammern von der Narbe, Ultraschall Gelenkuntersuchung (unauffällig); Hinweis des Arztes auf schwere der Verletzung und auf Pseudarthrose und Nekrose-Risiko; Abwinkeln im Knie kaum möglich da Außenmuskulatur völlig versteift
- 24.3 Erster kleiner Ausflug mit Auto auf eine Wiese und kurzem Rundgang mit Krücken
- 26.3 Erste Physio-Session: Massage, Dehnen, Leiste lockern etc.
- ab 30.3 2 Mal wöchentlich Physio und erstes Mal in einem nahen Hotelpool geplanscht; Danach jeden Tag 1h Pool, Gelenk "durchbewegen" ohne Belastung, leichtes gehen, generell leichtes brustschwimmen mit Bein "nachziehen"
- 7.4 Anschaffung Indoor-Trainer und Kurbelverkürzer mit Pendel (Streckung voll, Anwinkeln extrem eingeschränkt)
- bis 24.4. regelmäßig indoor Training mit Anpassung Kurbelverkürzer und jeden Tag 1h Pool
- 25.4 Beginn Stationäre Reha Bernried Dauer 3 Wochen
- Ziel der Reha: Verlassen der Klinik ohne Krücken (hat geklappt)
- Behandlungen:
- Gymnastik
- Krafttraining an Maschine; Adduktoren, Abduktoren, Beinpresse, Stabi-Übungen das volle Programm
- Wasser Gymnastik
- Spaziergänge Anfangs 2 Punkt-Gang, dann 3 Punktgang, dann mal eine Krücke, dann gar keine; Alles mit Steigender Distanz
- Massagen
- Magnet-Resonanz​- 15.5 Ende Reha, Gang ohne Krücken, Krumm und mit Abkippen in der Hüfte, deutliches Hinken, Schmerzen im Rahmen; Erste kurze Ausfahrt mit einem echten Bike
- 17.5. Kontrolle Röntgen sieht gut aus; Keine Bruchstelle erkennbar, Durchbauung erahnbar
- Nach 15.5 - 18.6 Weiteres Training mit Schwimmen, Spazierengehen, Gymnastik und langsam steigende Distanzen bei den Ausfahren z.B. 26.5 > 100km in 5:30
- 18.6 Erster Arbeitstag Vertriebs-Außendienst noch echt anstrengend weil teilweise hinkend
- Stand heute km kombiniert Rennrad/Cross/Indoor-Zwift 2700km

Stand heute ist der Bruch jetzt 6 Monate her und wie oben beschrieben war es vor allem am Anfang wegen der Unklarheit sehr schwierig für mich. Die Angst vor Komplikationen war doch sehr groß.

Am Meisten geholfen hat m.E. das regelmäßige Bewegen im Pool - Das hat sehr gegen Schwellung und Schmerzen geholfen und würde ich jedem empfehlen. Ganz ganz langsam halt am Anfang. Die Stationäre Reha war auch ein großer Bestandteil der Heilung eben weil ich mich um nichts als nur um mich selbst kümmern musste. Kein Kochen, Putzen, keine Ablenkung - nur Fokus auf Behandlung.

Die Ärzte waren zwar zurückhaltend was die Prognose angeht aber gleichzeitig auch positiv eingestellt. Die Aussage war ich hätte gute Voraussetzungen, dass es wieder recht gut wird. Wie gesagt, jetzt nach einem halben Jahr habe ich 2700km gefahren, mein Gang ist wieder fast rund (je nach Tagesform) und sonst gehts mir auch ganz gut. Ich habe leichte Wanderungen und ganz leichtes Joggen (eher Traben) gemacht. In letzter Zeit mache ich wieder mehr Funktionales, also Balancieren, leichtes Hüpfen über Hindernisse etc. 

Die Metallentfernung ist geplant für Dezember dieses Jahr. Wer auch immer diese Verletzung hat, bitte lasst euch nicht von Horrorberichten runterziehen sondern behaltet euch ein gesundes Maß an Motivation (nicht übertreiben) und positivem Denken - dann klappt das schon.

Frische Fraktur: 



Post-Op:


quepasa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (12. September 2018)

Gute Besserung euch.
Vitamin C ist gut für Bindegewebe und Zellen.
Vitamin D ist wichtig für die Knochen.
Osteopathie könnte helfen, wenn ihr so verschoben seid (hinken etc.)


----------



## OliDuro (12. September 2018)

Moin,
ich kann Tony nur zustimmen:
Nicht entmutigen lassen! 
Ich hab das Thema in 2013 ja gehabt, die ReHa-Ärztin hat mich bei der Aufnahme doch tatsächlich gefragt, warum man bei mir (damals 37) überhaupt „repariert“ hat (DHS m. Antirotationsschraube). Bei 80% geht das ja schief und läuft eh auf ein neues Gelenk raus.
Ich hab ihr nur geantwortet: „Dann gehöre ich eben zu den anderen 20“

Nichts überstürzen und dem Körper die nötige Zeit geben, die er braucht. Das Gras wächst auch nicht schneller, wenn man dran zieht.

Von Osteopathie halte ich persönlich nix (hab aber auch keine Erfahrung damit). In diesem Fall (hinken nach 6 Wochen 20kg Belastung) ist es einfach so, dass die Stützmuskulatur (Abduktoren) nicht mehr in dem Maße vorhanden ist, wie sie für den geraden Gang benötigt wird.

Wenn diese wieder aufgebaut ist, ist es, als wäre nie was gewesen.

Bei mir kamen die Schrauben nach 18 Monaten raus.


----------



## Mausoline (13. September 2018)

OliDuro schrieb:


> ...Von Osteopathie halte ich persönlich nix (hab aber auch keine Erfahrung damit)...



  Manche Dinge sollte man einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## OliDuro (13. September 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Manche Dinge sollte man einfach mal ausprobieren



Ja nu, wenn die Muskulatur einseitig nicht mehr da ist, hilft der Osteopath auch nicht.
Das ist wie die „8“ beim Speichenbruch.


----------



## Mausoline (13. September 2018)

Na so kannst du das nicht sagen. Durch einseitige Belastung oder z.B. Verletzungen und dadurch einseitige Bewegungseinschränkungen und OP´s, die ja bekanntlich viel gesundes Gewebe verletzen etc.... entstehen meist Verspannungen, die Heilungsprozesse stören können. Sowas kann gut gelöst oder verringert werden.
Mal ganz einfach ausgedrückt.
Ich bin kein Dok oder Osteopath  mir ist nur in vielen Fällen schon geholfen worden, da gibt man gerne mal einen Tipp weiter.


----------



## flouchtl (23. September 2018)

Ich finde das echt der Hammer wie schnell das mitlerweile geht bis man da wieder laufen kann, ok hängt ja auch vom Bruch ab.

Ich war in meiner Jugend (vor 20 Jahren) Skirennfahrer mit 5 mal Training die Woche. Naja natürlich sind wir gefahren wie die bekloppten und irgendwann beim Freestyle fahren ausserhalb der Pisten hatte ich eine "Kante" übersehen und es ging tief runter. Ich hatte mich erst aufgeregt da meine Skibrille zerstört und meine Nase gebrochen war. Als ich aufstehen wollte gehorchte mein rechtes Bein nicht und ich wusste sofort da stimmt was vorne und hinten nicht.

Das ganze war in Südtirol im Trainingslager, meine Eltern veranlasten den Transport in eine Spezialklinik - nur war die als wir da waren überbelegt... also ab nach Rosenheim. Der Chirurg war schon zu Hause und ihm war das ( ca. 24 Uhr) zu spät. Damit nicht noch mehr Blutgefäße zerstört wurden bohrte man erstmal sowas wie ein Draht durch mein Knie damit das Bein daran gestreckt werden konnte.

Der Hüftkopf wurde mit 3 langen Schrauben "angeschraubt" und nach 14 Tagen durfte ich die Klinik verlassen.

Es folgte 2 mal die Woche Krankengymnastik und mir wurden Übungen für Daheim gezeigt.

Den genauen zeiltichen Ablauf kann ich nicht mehr sagen, aber so mit ca 3-4 Monaten waren die ersten Übungen ohne Krücken. Komplett Krückenfrei war ich nach ca 6 Monaten.

Nach etwas über einem Jahr kamen die Schrauben raus und ich war nur ein paar Tage im Krankenhaus, Krücken hatte ich nur paar Tage glaube ich.

16 Monate nach dem Unfall hatte ich beim Schulabschluss unter anderem Leichtathletik als Leistungsfach mit einer 1,0 .

Das einzigste was mir geblieben ist ist die Narbe und da ich noch im Wachstum war ist das verunfallte Bein nun kürzer - es wurde mehrfach gemessen und die Messungen der verschiedenen Sportchirurgen gingen von 0,5 - 1,3 cm... 

Ansonsten ist kein Leistungsunterschied zum linken Bein feststellbar, beim Weitsprung war das rechte auch danach wieder mein Absprungbein.

Probleme habe ich nur mit dem linken Knie - aber das kommt vom Skifahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scheibenrudi (27. September 2018)

Liebe Radsportgemeinde, danke erstmal für die vielen Berichte, es hat mich am 10.8.18 erwischt und eure Berichte haben mir geholfen. Ich gebe darum auch meine Erfahrungen zum Besten.
Auf einer alpinen Abfahrt mit dem Rennrad in Südtirol bin ich zu schnell in eine Rechtskurve (Tunnelempore) gefahren und auf einer Pfütze hinten weggerutscht. Ich konnte das Rad fangen, hatte aber keine Reserve und bin mit dann noch 50 km/h (Danke Garmin) gegen die linke Tunnelwand gekracht und auf der rechten Fahrbahnseite wieder aufgestanden. Das Rad war völlig schrott.
Bei mir "nur" der Oberschenkelhals (medial eingestaucht, Garden 2), ein Wunder. OP nach 7,5 Stunden in Meran mit drei Schrauben. Am 12.8. war ich ohne Schmerzmittel. Am 13.8. habe ich mich nach Hause fahren lassen (>1100km). Ich fühlte mich ziemlich allein gelassen, keine Reha, bis heute 26.9. nur 11 KG Termine, hatte (und habe) große Unsicherheit wegen Nekrosegfahr und keiner sagt einem, wie viel Belastung angemessen ist. 20 Kg = Bodenkontakt ist ja ok, aber wie oft, 1h, 2h pro Tag? Aufbelastung nach 6 Wochen - + 20 Kg OK aber wie oft 1000 Schritt pro Tag oder 2000? Echt schwer, dafür ein Gefühl zu entwickeln, man will ja nichts kaputt machen.
Bei der Frage, wann das Ziel Vollbelastung erreicht werden, gibt es in der Fachliteratur (und bei den von mir befragten Ärzten zwei konträre Meinungen. Ab der 6. Woche Vollbelastung:   https://dgou.de/uploads/media/Nachbehandlungsempfehlungen_2016.pdf versus ab der 12 Woche Vollbelastung gemäß Berufsgenossenschafts-Empfehlung (https://shop.elsevier.de/nachbehand...paedie-und-unfallchirurgie-9783437241512.html - habe ich mir gekauft). Die Knochenheilung dauert beim Schenkelhals definitiv mehr als 6 Wochen https://www.aerztekammer-bw.de/20buerger/30patientenratgeber/g_m/knochenbruch.html. Ich lasse noch etwas Vorsicht walten
In Absprache mit der REHA Abteilung Boberg, Hausarzt mache ich seit der 3. Woche Gangübungen im Bad eines Fittnesstudios, bisschen was  für den Oberkörper und einseitiges Radtraining, seit der 7 Woche mache ich beidseitiges Radtraining, ca 50 Minuten so 100 Watt laut Liegerad des Studios (kommt mir mehr vor). Ich nehme Vitamin D3 10000 Einheiten und Vitamin K. Mein Orthopäde meinte nach 6 Wochen, der Knochen braucht Druck, ich solle auf Vollbelastung gehen, aber nur wenn ich keine Schmerzen dabei habe.

Liebe Grüße und gute Besserung an alle Verunfallten.

Ergänzung vom 7.11.2018
Hi liebe Radsportler,

Zum Thema Nekrose habe ich mich hier schlau gelesen

https://gelenk-klinik.de/hueftgelenk/hueftkopfnekrose-osteonekrose-hueftgelenk.html


Am 1.11.18 ist die dritte Röntgenkontrolle negativ ausgefallen, d.h. keine Auffälligkeiten, die drei Spaxschrauben sitzen unverändert, es hat sich nichts bewegt, nicht mal ne Beinverkürzung ist rausgekommen, ich kann seit der 10. Woche krückenfrei gehen seit der 12. Woche schon wieder etwas Rad fahren (12 km zur Arbeit und zurück seit 1.11.) REHA ambulant ist genehmigt und geht hoffentlich bald los. Es geht voran. Der Doc meint, die Schrauben gehen frühestens nach einem Jahr idealerweise nach zwei Jahren raus. Wenn dann keine Probleme mehr sind, können sie auch drin bleiben.

Aktuelle Beschwerden: Auf der Seite drücken noch die Schrauben beim Liegen, das Sitzen am Schreibtisch tut weh (öfter aufstehen), Bein seitlich (über den Sattel) geht nicht und in der Leiste zwickt es noch. Der Meniskus zwackt auch noch. Aber wie gesagt ... es geht voran und Radfahren in der Natur macht echt mehr Spaß als im Studio. Ergänzend zum Radfahren mache ich noch täglich Gymnastik (Core, Dehnung, Abduktoren = Beinpresse nach außen und Bankdrücken einbeinig) sowie Selbstbehandlung mit heißer Rolle
Weiter allen eine fröhliche und unfallfreie Winterzeit.

Ergänzung vom 5.2.2019 REHA
REHA: drei Wochen ambulante REHA waren jetzt nicht entscheidend für das vorankommen,  der Träger bekommt 80 Euro pro Tag inkl. Essen und Zimmer, da bleibt für individuelle Betreuung nicht mehr viel.Ich habe das beste drauss gemacht. Heute ist die halbjahreskontrolle negativ ausgefallen, d.h. befundfrei, alles perfekt. Hört ihr die Steine plumpsen?


Ergänzung vom 15.4.2019.. Schrauben sind seit heute raus!



So, nun ist es Frühling, die Sonne scheint, ich hatte mich schon auf 85% der Vorunfallleistung heran gearbeitet und seit gestern sind die drei ASNIS III Hohlschrauben 8x95mm aus Titan (von Stryker) raus. Zwei Koriphäen waren der Meinung, das Zeug kann raus, bei sportlich aktiven Menschen stören die meistens und behindern die abschliessende REHA. Belastbarkeit nach OP sofort 100%, jedoch soll ich mit Bewegung solange warten, bis die Narbe verheilt ist. (3 Wochen Sportverbot). Dauerhaftes Heben, Tragen bzw Maximalbelastung ist in den ersten drei Monaten zu unterlassen, der Knochen soll die Löcher füllen, Radfahren ist ok solange ich nicht stürze. Ich wollte nicht länger warten, da die Risiken der Materialentfernung (Schraubenkopf reist ab oder fasst nicht mehr) wg. Einwachsen steigen und weil der Muskel schmerzte und weil ich ein stetes Fremdköpergefühl hatte.
Die OP erfolgte ambulant, Spinalanästhesie, dauerte ca 35 min.. Die drei Schrauben habe ich gleich in die Hand bekommen. Der Schnitt schmerzt natürlich, komme aber ohne Medikamente aus. Aus den Schrauben mach ich Kleiderhaken. Fäden kommen am 25.4.raus.
Euch allen einen schönen Sommer

Ergänzung vom 21.08.2019
3 Monate nach der Schraubenentfernung.... man sieht sie noch






Ergänzung vom 31.10.2019
So, der Sommer ist rum, die Schrauben sind raus, der Traktus hat Ruhe gegeben. Ich konnte im Mai fast unbeschwert trainieren. Bei der Cyclassics im August 2019, quasi ein Jahr nach meinem Unfall habe ich im Zielsprint unter den ersten 30 mitgemischt, das war für mich sensationell und ein tolles Gefühl. Auch längere Ausfahrten (200km) waren drin.
Leider ist der Hüftbeuger gereizt, die Kapsel scheinbar auch, das MRT ist in einer Sache klar: keine Nekrose, alles weitere bleibt unspezifisch, es wurde schon eine Arthroskopie empfohlen, bin noch auf Ärzteralley zur Abklärung. Ich muss jetzt leider pausieren. Passt, ist ja Winter :-(


----------



## quepasatony (27. September 2018)

Servus,



Scheibenrudi schrieb:


> keine Reha, bis heute 26.9.


Sprich darüber mit deinem nachsorgenden Orthopäden oder ruf direkt bei deiner Rentenversicherung an. Die können da sicher Auskunft geben.



Scheibenrudi schrieb:


> hatte (und habe) große Unsicherheit wegen Nekrosegfahr


Ich weiss das es nicht einfach ist, aber hör auf deine Energie dafür zu verschwenden dir Sorgen zu machen. Dafür habe ich auch Monate gebraucht, um das zu verstehen. Übertriebene Sorge lässt nur Kraft verpuffen, die du für deine Rehabilitation gut gebrauchen kannst. Ich habe Verständnis weil ich es selbst durchleben musste - und durch bin ich damit auch nicht.



Scheibenrudi schrieb:


> 20 Kg = Bodenkontakt ist ja ok, aber wie oft, 1h, 2h pro Tag? Aufbelastung nach 6 Wochen - + 20 Kg OK aber wie oft 1000 Schritt pro Tag oder 2000? Echt schwer, dafür ein Gefühl zu entwickeln, man will ja nichts kaputt machen.


Wie soll dir jemand hier so genau Auskunft geben können? Niemand weiss das besser als du selbst. Nach 6 Wochen sollte, wenn es normal läuft, soweit Stabilität vorhanden sein dass du langsam und vorsichtig aufbelasten kannst. Du wirst merken, was geht und wann es zu viel wird. Hör auf deinen Körper. Wenn die Stabilität wieder grundsätzlich da ist, wird dir nichts einfach so mit einem Mal "wegknacken". Das spürst du schon vorher. Stürzen sollte man halt auf jeden Fall vermeiden.

Kleiner Abriss dazu: Ich habe in der Reha jemanden kennengelernt, der zur fast gleichen Zeit in fast meinem Alter den gleichen Bruch hatte. Interessant war, dass es bei ihm wesentlich länger gedauert, bis er die Krücken in die Ecke stellen konnte. Bei ihm hat es einfach mehr Zeit gebraucht. Das zeigt ja, dass es keinen allgemein gültigen Leitfaden gibt - dazu sind die Menschen, deren Brüche, deren Muskulatur und die sonstigen Rahmenbedingungen einfach zu verschieden.



Scheibenrudi schrieb:


> *Charly*, kann ich Dich ggf. direkt kontaktieren, falls es bei mir zu Problemen kommt, würde dann gerne mal Deinen Arzt befragen. Meine drei Koriphäen habe alle gesagt, dass im Falle einer Nekrose die künstliche Hüfte fällig ist und punktieren nichts bringt.


Das ist wieder die Sorge über ein ungelegtes Ei 

Wie alt bist du?

quepasa


----------



## Charly779 (27. September 2018)

Scheibenrudi schrieb:


> *Charly*, kann ich Dich ggf. direkt kontaktieren, falls es bei mir zu Problemen kommt, würde dann gerne mal Deinen Arzt befragen. Meine drei Koriphäen habe alle gesagt, dass im Falle einer Nekrose die künstliche Hüfte fällig ist und punktieren nichts bringt.



Hallo Scheibenrudi,

auch Dir wünsche ich gute Besserung und eine entsprechend schnelle Genesung. So ein Bruch ist schon ne Nummer, aber es kommt drauf an, wie man damit umgeht. Im Nachhinein hätte ich laut den später behandelnden Ärzten schon etwas früher aufbelasten dürfen. Aber egal, auf ein paar Tage kam es mir nicht an. Letztlich waren es drei Monate mit Krücken. Und ca. 5-6 Wochen später habe ich eine Transalp gemeistert. Wo ein Wille ist...

Gerne können wir uns auch mal direkt austauschen (dann einfach PN, Telefon gibt es nicht öffentlich), was meine zweite OP anbelangt. Dort hatte man die Schrauben entfernt und eben den Versuch unternommen, die laut MRT nachweislich begonnene Nekrose zu stoppen. Und erst vor wenigen Monaten war ich nochmal im MRT zur Kontrolle, gegenüber 2013 ist diese nicht mehr weiter vorangeschritten. Insofern scheint es vorerst die richtige Entscheidung für den Eingriff gewesen zu sein. Würde so spät als irgend möglich eine künstliche Hüfte wollen. Die hat nur eine begrenzte Lebensdauer und muss dann wieder getauscht werden...

Viele Grüße
Charly


----------



## OliDuro (27. September 2018)

OP in Meran mit drei Schrauben...
...hast Du geschrieben.

Abhängig von der Art der Schraube (DHS oder „normale  Spax“ - sehen tatsächlich etwa so aus) kann die mögliche Belastung eine ganz andere sein.

Da kann Dir hier niemand einen Rat geben, auch, weil es „das Patentrezept“ dafür nicht gibt.

Das wichtigste ist, positiv zu denken und es nicht zu übertreiben. 
Start der Reha war bei mir ab möglicher Vollbelastung - vorher macht es wenig Sinn, weil Du nach der Reha ja wieder ins Rentensystem einzahlen sollst ;-)
...und die Rentenkasse nicht unendlich lang die Reha bezahlt.


----------



## quepasatony (31. Dezember 2018)

Um Betroffenen mit dieser Verletzung Mut zu machen: So sehen meine Laufleistungen im Moment aus. OSH-Bruch am 10.3.2018. Metall ist noch drin. Nicht wie vorher aber es geht immer besser.


----------



## Kutiu (3. Januar 2019)

Charly779 schrieb:


> Hallo ksp,
> 
> Scott hat von seiner DHS gesprochen, nicht von anderen Techniken. Und da bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung, würde ggf. auch den Operateur wechseln. Ich habe die Zeit mit der Platte als sehr unangenehm,  erlebt, drauf liegen ist sehr störend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bese (14. Januar 2019)

Hallo Kolleginnen und Kollegen,

ich habe im Rahmen meines am 03.07.18 erlittenen Oberschenkelhalsbruchs große Probleme "normal" über den Sattel zu kommen. 
Nach sehr, sehr intensiver Reha bin ich immer noch nicht dazu in der Lage.

Hierbei wirkt es so, als wenn die dynamische Hüftschraube sperrt.........

Mein Sportarzt meint "mehr Geduld" die selber nach 6 Monaten mit sehr, sehr intensiven Training verliere.

Hat jemand vielleicht ähnliche Erfahrungen und kann mir sagen, ob die Altmetallentfernung das ganze wieder etwas gelenkiger macht?

Danke für die Zeit und eventuelle Tipps.

Grüße Bese


----------



## OliDuro (14. Januar 2019)

Hallo Bese!

So heftige Einschränkungen hatte ich nicht, aber eingeschränkt war es auch - wie ein „neuer Anschlag“.
Wurde mir so erklärt: Am Bruch baut sich erstmal Knochenmaterial auf, ähnlich wie eine Kruste.
Diese kann, je nachdem wo der Bruch genau liegt, mehr oder weniger die Bewegungsfreiheit einschränken. Wenn die Knochenheilung abgeschlossen ist, bildet sich das wieder zurück, das beginnt aber erst nach ca. 1 Jahr.

Ich denke, Du solltest auf den Rat Deines Arztes hören und Geduld haben.

Ich hatte recht heftige Schmerzen auf der Innenseite. Dies waren wohl „Verklebungen“, die mein Physiotherapeut weggeknetet hat...


----------



## Bese (14. Januar 2019)

OliDuro schrieb:


> Ich denke, Du solltest auf den Rat Deines Arztes hören und Geduld haben.



Vielleicht muss ich das wirklich......Danke auf jeden Fall.


----------



## OliDuro (14. Januar 2019)

P.S.:
Die Altmetallentfernung hat auf den Bewegungsspielraum keinen Einfluss.
Schau Deine Röntgenbilder an, die DHS schlägt nirgends an.

Der sich einstellende und bleibende Belastungsschmerz war nach der Metallentfernung allerdings umgehend verschwunden.

Hab Geduld und erzwinge nichts!
Wichtig ist, dass es ordentlich heilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quepasatony (18. Januar 2019)

Bese schrieb:


> Vielleicht muss ich das wirklich......Danke auf jeden Fall.



Ich war zeitweise schon auch sehr unbeweglich. Ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt habe ich ganz langsam und vorsichtig mit Hüftmobilisierung angefangen alá 






P.S. habe meine Hüftklinge vorgestern rausbekommen.

Gute Besserung allen.

quepasa


----------



## Bese (18. Januar 2019)

quepasatony schrieb:


> Ich war zeitweise schon auch sehr unbeweglich. Ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt habe ich ganz langsam und vorsichtig mit Hüftmobilisierung angefangen alá
> 
> P.S. habe meine Hüftklinge vorgestern rausbekommen.
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes Video, Danke!

So was in der Art habe ich weiterhin vor mir.
Seit gestern weiß ich aber, dass nach der OP das Becken etwas schief steht und ein leichtes Problem bestehen bleibt; zumindest wenn ich keine neue Hüfte einschrauben lasse.......

Da wir das mal lieber lassen wird weiter trainiert und geübt bis ich das einigermaßen hin bekomme.

Danke für die Info und allen alles Gute!

Bese


----------



## quepasatony (18. Januar 2019)

So sieht das Teilchen aus. Da braucht man sich nicht wundern


----------



## Bese (18. Januar 2019)

quepasatony schrieb:


> So sieht das Teilchen aus. Da braucht man sich nicht wundern



Das muss ja auch was ab können......


----------



## OliDuro (18. Januar 2019)

Hab ich auch zu Hause, als Titan-Variante in dezenterem grau.
Nicht mit so viel blingbling...

Gute Besserung weiterhin!


----------



## JulezRulez84 (22. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und habe ein Thema, bei welchem ich mich wahnsinnig über Erfahrung/ Unterstützung freuen würde. Und zwar hab ich mir im Februar 2017 beim Skifahren den Oberschenkel gebrochen (ziemlich weit oben). Der Bruch wurde in Österreich mit Marknagel operiert, allerdings so stümperhaft, dass ich in Deutschland erneut operiert werden musste und das ganze mit ner dynamischen Hüftschraube fixiert wurde. Ich bin 6 Wochen nach der OP dann in Reha gewesen und recht schnell wieder fit geworden. Letztes Jahr hatte ich dann schon wieder 15 Skitage und bin fleißig auf dem MTB gesessen (auch im Bikepark). Nun wurde das Metall nach 1,5 Jahren entfernt und ich hatte ein wirklich gutes Gefühl, dass es wieder wird wie früher (wohl gemerkt, ich bin erst 34). Leider musste eine abgebrochene Schraube bei der Metallentfernung überbohrt werden, obwohl es zuerst hieß, dass diese drin  bleibt und man viel zu viel kaputt mache dabei. Naja, wie gesagt wurde dann überbohrt und ich wurde mir recht großem Loch im femurschaft und 2 Wochen Krücken, 6 Wochen Sport verbot entlassen. Nach 4 Wochen war ich dann bei meinem örtlichen Orthopäden zur Kontrolle. Dieser wollte mich aufgrund der Strahlenbelastung auch auf Nachfrage hin nicht Röntgen, was sich im Nachhinein als absolut fahrlässig rausgestellt hat. Mir ist dann zwei Tage später der Knochen beim einfachen gehen auf dem Weg zum physio weggebrochen und war exakt in diesem einen schraubenloch. Also nochmal Op, wieder Metall rein und alles von vor. Psychisch bin ich absolut fertig und kann es einfach nicht glauben, was hier passiert ist. Eigentlich wäre dieses Jahr eine Alpenüberquerung angestanden, die jetzt wohl wieder ausfallen muss. Bin derzeit in Reha (9 Wochen postoperativ), darf aber noch nicht voll belasten da die callusbildung nich sehr zögerlich war 6 Wochen nach OP. Nun meine Frage an euch:
Hat irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit rechtlichen Schritten? Weiß jemand, wann man nach einer OP Röntgen muss, usw.? Ich bin mir echt nicht sicher, ob da alles mit rechten Dingen zuging... 

Freue mich über eure Antworten! 
Lg
Julia


----------



## quepasatony (22. Februar 2019)

Hi Julia,

das ist ja eine üble Geschichte. Ich kann mir das gar nicht so recht vorstellen, dass der Knochen an dem Loch bricht? Es muss ja ein von den Schrauben der seitlichen Platte der DHC gewesen sein, oder? Aber warum soll man die nicht rausbekommen haben? Hast du davon vielleicht eine Röntgenaufnahme?

Bezüglich deiner rechtlichen Fragen bist wahrscheinlich am besten bei einem Anwalt für solche Angelegenheiten aufgehoben. Da gib es bestimmt welche, die erstmal gegen Einwurf von Münzen eine grundsätzliche Empfehlung, ob sich es sowas lohnt.

Ich wünsche jedenfalls gute Besserung!

Edit: Ist vielleicht der Schraubenkopf abgebrochen beim Versuch sie herauszudrehen? Ich bin kein Chirurg, aber ich habe meine eigenen Schrauben gerade in der Hand. Ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Kutiu (22. Februar 2019)

quepasatony schrieb:


> So sieht das Teilchen aus. Da braucht man sich nicht wundern
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 816319


Hallo, ich hatte im August 2018 ein OSHB und eine gleiche Dynamische Schrauben/Platte drin. Ich hinke noch ein bisschen aber soweit alles OK. Ich wundere mich wenn man so ein Ding rausbekommt, da bleibt doch ein großes Loch im Knochen. Mein Arzt meint die Metalle (Schrauben und Dynamische Platte) koenne man problemlos drin lassen. Andere sprechen wiederum von möglicher Nekrose wegen des wenigen Blut Durchflusses durch die grosse Schrauben. Hat jemand Erfahrungen diesbezüglich ?


----------



## Mausoline (22. Februar 2019)

@JulezRulez84 
Das ist sehr ärgerlich und sehr anstrengend, was dir da passiert ist. Deinen Alpencross kannst du noch lange nachholen, ich bin meinen ersten mit 40 gefahren und fahre immer noch. 
Ich finde, es ist sehr wichtig, für Knochenheilungen das Vitamin D, Calcium, K2 im Auge zu behalten und auch zusätzlich Vitamin C und Zink zu nehmen. Da würd ich mich mal schlau machen.
Ansonsten wünsch ich dir bessere Ärzte und viel Erfolg bei deinen Nachforschungen.
Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quepasatony (24. Februar 2019)

Kutiu schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hatte im August 2018 ein OSHB und eine gleiche Dynamische Schrauben/Platte drin. Ich hinke noch ein bisschen aber soweit alles OK. Ich wundere mich wenn man so ein Ding rausbekommt, da bleibt doch ein großes Loch im Knochen. Mein Arzt meint die Metalle (Schrauben und Dynamische Platte) koenne man problemlos drin lassen. Andere sprechen wiederum von möglicher Nekrose wegen des wenigen Blut Durchflusses durch die grosse Schrauben. Hat jemand Erfahrungen diesbezüglich ?



M.E. nach muss man das als Patient schon selbst entscheiden. Folgende Argumente haben mich absolut motiviert die Entnahme anzugehen: 

- Fremdkörpergefühl hatte ich nach wie vor deutlich
- Mein Bruch war gut verheilt und die Ärzte haben das auch so bestätigt
- Wenn im Alter doch mal eine künstliche Hüfte notwendig wird, hat man wesentlich weniger Probleme diese zu verbauen. Dieses Argument klang für mich logisch. 

Hier sieht man das ganze mal kurz nach der Entnahme: 

 

Die Entnahme war 10 Monate nach dem Unfall. Seit der Entnahme geht es mir von Tag zu Tag besser. Die Hoffnung ist natürlich dass das auch so bleibt. 

Hoffe das hilft. Allen gute Besserung.


----------



## Kutiu (25. Februar 2019)

quepasatony schrieb:


> M.E. nach muss man das als Patient schon selbst entscheiden. Folgende Argumente haben mich absolut motiviert die Entnahme anzugehen:
> 
> - Fremdkörpergefühl hatte ich nach wie vor deutlich
> - Mein Bruch war gut verheilt und die Ärzte haben das auch so bestätigt
> ...


Hallo quepasatony, vielen Dank fuer deine Antwort, ja das Argument der künstlichen Hüfte ist schon zu betrachten. Wie lange hast Du schon die Metalle draussen ? Gut dass es Dir Tag zu Tag besser geht, toi toi fuer das weiter Geniessen


----------



## quepasatony (25. Februar 2019)

Kutiu schrieb:


> Hallo quepasatony, vielen Dank fuer deine Antwort, ja das Argument der künstlichen Hüfte ist schon zu betrachten. Wie lange hast Du schon die Metalle draussen ? Gut dass es Dir Tag zu Tag besser geht, toi toi fuer das weiter Geniessen



Seit 16. Januar, also gute 5 Wochen. 

Danke
quepasa


----------



## OliDuro (25. Februar 2019)

Also ich hab das Metall nach 1 1/2 Jahren zum Herbst raus nehmen lassen. Das war dann Ende 2014.
Einfach, weil sonst der Sommer wieder hin gewesen wäre.
Trotz abgeschlossener Heilung hatte ich bei jedem Auftreten ein unangenehmes Ziehen.
Das ist ohne Metall nun vollständig verschwunden.

Wenn nichts gegen die Metallentnahme spricht (aus ärztlicher Sicht) würde ich es auf jeden Fall entnehmen lassen.

Die OP ist allerdings wieder ähnlich aufwändig wie der Einbau, also Muskulatur aufschneiden etc.
Ich war danach wieder rund 4 Wochen außer Gefecht.


----------



## Kutiu (25. Februar 2019)

quepasatony schrieb:


> Seit 16. Januar, also gute 5 Wochen.
> 
> Danke
> quepasa


Gracias nochmals !! Ist schon super dass wir so Erfahrungen erhalten, es hilft physisch sehr !!


----------



## Kutiu (25. Februar 2019)

OliDuro schrieb:


> Also ich hab das Metall nach 1 1/2 Jahren zum Herbst raus nehmen lassen. Das war dann Ende 2014.
> Einfach, weil sonst der Sommer wieder hin gewesen wäre.
> Trotz abgeschlossener Heilung hatte ich bei jedem Auftreten ein unangenehmes Ziehen.
> Das ist ohne Metall nun vollständig verschwunden.
> ...


Danke auch Dir Oliduro !!! Super infos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quepasatony (25. Februar 2019)

OliDuro schrieb:


> Also ich hab das Metall nach 1 1/2 Jahren zum Herbst raus nehmen lassen. Das war dann Ende 2014.
> Einfach, weil sonst der Sommer wieder hin gewesen wäre.
> Trotz abgeschlossener Heilung hatte ich bei jedem Auftreten ein unangenehmes Ziehen.
> Das ist ohne Metall nun vollständig verschwunden.
> ...



Wie lange ist es bei dir her? Wie geht es dir heute? Was hattest du für einen Bruch (Dislokation etc.)?


----------



## OliDuro (25. Februar 2019)

Passiert ist der Unfall Pfingsten 2013.
Der Bruch war nur gestaucht, direkt am Übergang Kugel-Oberschenkelhals.
Operation war ca. 3h nach dem Unfall, mit DHS.

Heute ist es so, als wäre nie etwas gewesen.
Ich hab mir und meinem Knochen aber auch Zeit gelassen.

Fast, als wäre nie etwas gewesen: Heut fahre ich immer mit Hüftprotektor. Polster SAS-Tec, Hose Marke Eigenbau (hab mir in der Krankphase eine Nähmaschine gekauft und das Nähen gelernt).

Steht ausführlicher hier im Fred weiter vorn, musst mal gucken.


----------



## JulezRulez84 (27. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Tipps. Vitamin D und Calcium nehme ich bereits aber das mit dem Vitamin K war mir nicht bekannt. Hab ich mir gleich bestellt . 

Bin derzeit in Reha und mich plagen wieder ganz üble Muskelschmerzen an der Schenkelinnenseite... außerdem stört mich das Metall auch sehr, was es beim letzten Mal auch hat. Ich würde es auf jeden Fall entfernen lassen auch wenn es bei mir Komplikationen gegeben hat. Die ständigen Schmerzen beim gehen durch die DHS sind einfach zu stark gewesen und nach der Entfernung mit einem Schlag weg. Außerdem hat es mich auch in der Beweglichket stark eingeschränkt (hatte eine antirotationsschraube noch drin). 

Also ich würds raus machen lassen! 

Lg
Julia


----------



## zaskar96 (27. Februar 2019)

Jetzt möchte ich auch noch meine Krankengeschichte hier einbringen, dieser thread hat mich seit meinem Unfall sowohl beruhigt als auch teilweise beunruhigt. Ich hab das MTBiken nämlich wieder recht schnell begonnen. 2 Monate nach meinem 66 Geburtstag, Mitte September 2018,  hab ich mir beim Hinterradversetzen einen dislozierten , medialen OSHB rechts zugezogen. Wurde 5 h später operiert und habe die gleiche Verschraubung erhalten wie der Kollege Kutiu oben auf seinem Foto zeigt. Sieht fast absolut identisch aus, könnte mein Bein sein.

Anfang Oktober dann für knapp 3 Wochen Reha. Am 1. November saß ich wieder auf meinem MTB, diesmal dann und wohl auch für alle Zeit mit Protektorenhose und Knieschützern.
Laut Reha-Ärzten und meinem Nachsorge-Chirurgen sind die Schrauben super gesetzt worden, hab in dieser Hinsicht echtes Glück gehabt.
Mit dem Biken habe ich so relativ früh angefangen, weil mir alle Ärzte geraten, "vorgeschrieben" haben, mein Bein bis zur Schmerzgrenze zu belasten. Die Krücken habe ich in der Reha schon nach 1 Woche ablegen dürfen . Langsam und vorsichtig hab ich mich dann wieder in mein altes Gangbild zurückgeführt.

Aber ..., wenn ich nach Schlaf , längerem Sitzen u.ä. aufstehe, merke ich schon für ein paar Meter ein unangenehmes Ziehen und Drücken im rechten Oberschenkel, mal mehr , mal weniger. Bin letzte Woche dann noch zu einem Orthopäden gegangen, bei dem ich auch weiterhin in Behandlung/Beobachtung bleiben möchte. Der hat dann noch mal geröntgt, fand die Operation auch wieder geglückt und meinte, ich könne auch wieder mit dem Laufen beginnen. (Was ich aber doch weiterhin unterlassen werde.)

Den in der Reha begonnenen Muskelaufbau setze ich jetzt in der örtlichen Muckibude fort, ergänzt mit etwas funktionaler Gymnastik und Einsatz meiner Faszienrolle.
Belastungsmäßig habe ich mich im Laufe der Wochen immer am persönlichen Wohlbefinden orientiert, war ja heilfroh, wieder auf dem Sattel an der frischen Luft zu sein. Hin und wieder fahr ich für ein 5 Minuten den Puls schon mal an meine Grenze, dann ist aber auch gut. Beim Biken selbst (und auch Schwimmen, Kraul) hatte ich übrigens nie irgendwelche Beschwerden oder Schmerzen !

Vermeide jetzt natürlich alle sturzträchtigen Situationen, da mir jeder Arzt gesagt hat, dass ein erneuter Sturz  wieder schnell zum Bruch führen kann, also absteigen bei engen Spitzkehren und keine Luftakrobatik mehr. Sollte zu schaffen sein !

Wünsche uns allen Betroffenen 'ne gute Besserung !


----------



## urban_overload (27. Februar 2019)

JulezRulez84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin neu hier und habe ein Thema, bei welchem ich mich wahnsinnig über Erfahrung/ Unterstützung freuen würde. Und zwar hab ich mir im Februar 2017 beim Skifahren den Oberschenkel gebrochen (ziemlich weit oben). Der Bruch wurde in Österreich mit Marknagel operiert, allerdings so stümperhaft, dass ich in Deutschland erneut operiert werden musste und das ganze mit ner dynamischen Hüftschraube fixiert wurde. Ich bin 6 Wochen nach der OP dann in Reha gewesen und recht schnell wieder fit geworden. Letztes Jahr hatte ich dann schon wieder 15 Skitage und bin fleißig auf dem MTB gesessen (auch im Bikepark). Nun wurde das Metall nach 1,5 Jahren entfernt und ich hatte ein wirklich gutes Gefühl, dass es wieder wird wie früher (wohl gemerkt, ich bin erst 34). Leider musste eine abgebrochene Schraube bei der Metallentfernung überbohrt werden, obwohl es zuerst hieß, dass diese drin  bleibt und man viel zu viel kaputt mache dabei. Naja, wie gesagt wurde dann überbohrt und ich wurde mir recht großem Loch im femurschaft und 2 Wochen Krücken, 6 Wochen Sport verbot entlassen. Nach 4 Wochen war ich dann bei meinem örtlichen Orthopäden zur Kontrolle. Dieser wollte mich aufgrund der Strahlenbelastung auch auf Nachfrage hin nicht Röntgen, was sich im Nachhinein als absolut fahrlässig rausgestellt hat. Mir ist dann zwei Tage später der Knochen beim einfachen gehen auf dem Weg zum physio weggebrochen und war exakt in diesem einen schraubenloch. Also nochmal Op, wieder Metall rein und alles von vor. Psychisch bin ich absolut fertig und kann es einfach nicht glauben, was hier passiert ist. Eigentlich wäre dieses Jahr eine Alpenüberquerung angestanden, die jetzt wohl wieder ausfallen muss. Bin derzeit in Reha (9 Wochen postoperativ), darf aber noch nicht voll belasten da die callusbildung nich sehr zögerlich war 6 Wochen nach OP. Nun meine Frage an euch:
> Hat irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit rechtlichen Schritten? Weiß jemand, wann man nach einer OP Röntgen muss, usw.? Ich bin mir echt nicht sicher, ob da alles mit rechten Dingen zuging...
> ...



Ich kann dir zwar nicht wirklich helfen, aber arge Geschichte und zacher Scheiß!  

Alles Gute!

Wobei, vllt. hilft dir das doch: In Österreich gibt bei Rechtsanwälten soetwas wie eine kostenlose Erstberatung. Vielleicht gibt es das bei euch in der Bundesrepublik auch? Erkundige dich da mal, auch Gerichte und Ämter (bei uns in Wien die Magistratischen Bezirksämter) bieten das manchmal an. Rechtsschutzversicherung hast du keine? Wenn doch, würde ich die mal schleunigst kontaktieren. Ansonsten schau mal ob es bei euch soetwas wie eine Patientenanwaltschaft o.ä. gibt...


----------



## OliDuro (27. Februar 2019)

@zaskar96:

Die Ratschläge der Ärzte richten sich nach sehr vielen Gesichtspunkten:
Alter des Patienten, persönliche Erfahrung des Arztes, Zustand des Patienten etc.

Am Ende bleibt es ein Abwägen verschiedener Risikofaktoren.
Durch lange Schonung des Gelenkes bildet sich recht schnell die Stützmuskulatur zurück, die anschließend wieder mühsam aufgebaut werden muss.
Dafür darf sich der Knorpel, der ja den Schlag aufgenommen hat, der letztlich zum Bruch geführt hat, länger erholen, was wohl das Risiko einer späteren Arthrose mindert.

Bei mir hat der Arzt diesen Weg gewählt. Ich war zum Zeitpunkt des Unfalls auch 30 Jahre jünger als Du, das heißt wohl, dass der Muskelaufbau einfacher von Statten geht (so dass man sich 2,5 Monate Schonung geleistet hat), andererseits - und das hört sich bitter an - ich mit meiner Hüfte voraussichtlich auch noch 30 Jahre länger rumlaufen muss als Du.

„Richtig alte Menschen“ stellt man direkt wieder auf die Beine, damit sich ja keine (oder nur wenig) Muskulatur zurückbildet.

Den einen und einzig richtigen Weg gibt’s nicht.

Witzig in dem Zusammenhang ist übrigens:
Der Operateur, der mir die Schrauben wieder ausgebaut hat, meinte, an der Stelle würde der Knochen nicht wieder brechen.
...dann eben ein paar mm daneben...


----------



## OliDuro (27. Februar 2019)

@JulezRulez84 

Ich halte einen Beginn der Reha 6 oder 9 Wochen nach OP - bzw. wenn Du noch gar nicht voll belasten darfst - für verfrüht. Erst recht in jungem Alter.
Ziel der Reha soll ja sein, danach wieder mögl. uneingeschränkt arbeiten zu können (Kostenträger der ReHa ist die Rentenkasse, und die möchte, dass Du bis zum Renteneintrittsalter volle Beiträge bezahlst).

Mich wollten sie vom Krankenhaus direkt an Tag 12 nach OP in die ReHa schicken. Ich habe meine Entlassungspapiere gelesen (6 Wochen keine Belastung, dann jede Woche 10kg drauf bis zur Vollbeslastung waren das dann 2 1/2 Monate).

Nach Rücksprache mit der Rentenkasse (!) wurde der Starttermin dann verschoben.
Reha-START: Vollgas, damit man nach drei bis vier Wochen wieder fit ist.

Bei Dir sind jetzt viele unglückliche Dinge zusammengekommen.
Ob man letztlich einem bestimmten Arzt/Orthopäden die Schuld zuweisen kann, halte ich für sehr fraglich...

Für Streitigkeiten zwischen Arzt und Patienten sind in D zunächst die Ärztekammern zuständig.

Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls die nötige Ausdauer (egal ob für den Streit oder den Heilungsprozess) und dass Dein Bein wieder völlig in Ordnung kommt.

Lass Dir und dem Knochen die nötige Zeit. Eine Erkenntnis aus meiner Reha: „Das Gras wächst nicht schneller, wenn man daran zieht!“


----------



## Beppe (27. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 


OliDuro schrieb:


> @JulezRulez84
> 
> Ich halte einen Beginn der Reha 6 oder 9 Wochen nach OP - bzw. wenn Du noch gar nicht voll belasten darfst - für verfrüht. Erst recht in jungem Alter.
> Ziel der Reha soll ja sein, danach wieder mögl. uneingeschränkt arbeiten zu können (Kostenträger der ReHa ist die Rentenkasse, und die möchte, dass Du bis zum Renteneintrittsalter volle Beiträge bezahlst).
> ...


Hi, 
kannst Du ein paar Infos zum Thema Reha im allgemeinen geben?
Von wem wird eine Reha ins Spiel gebracht, muss man sich selbst kümmern, muss man den Arzt drängen, den Weg über die Krankenkasse gehen?

Vg und allen eine gute Genesung 

Beppe


----------



## OliDuro (27. Februar 2019)

Beppe schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Hi,
> kannst Du ein paar Infos zum Thema Reha im allgemeinen geben?
> ...




Bei mir lief das damals direkt vom Krankenhaus aus über den dort ansässigen Medizinischen Dienst.
Da lagen die Voraussetzungen dafür auf der Hand.
Ähnlich eindeutig wäre es, wenn Du z.B. mit Rückenproblemen regelmäßig ausfällst etc.

Als erstes würde ich das Gespräch mit dem Arzt suchen.

Alles weitere findest Du z.B. hier:
https://www.deutsche-rentenversiche...r_Reha/Antrag_und_Ablauf_einer_Reha_node.html


----------



## Mausoline (27. Februar 2019)

JulezRulez84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Tipps. Vitamin D und Calcium nehme ich bereits aber das mit dem Vitamin K war mir nicht bekannt. Hab ich mir gleich bestellt ....



wichtig Vit. K2  und C ist gut fürs Bindegewebe und so
Viel Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quepasatony (1. März 2019)

Hallo, es gibt ja sehr viele Studien zu diesem Thema. Aber diese hier fand ich hat plausible Informationen und Rückschlüsse: https://link.springer.com/content/pdf/10.1007/s10039-002-0628-5.pdf

Falls sich jemand dafür interessiert... 

quepasa


----------



## PinkLady2018 (5. April 2019)

Hallo Zusammen, ich bin 32 Jahre alt und es hat mich aufgrund eines Skiunfalles auch mit einem Oberschenkelhalsbruch erwischt. Sofortige Notfall OP und der Einbau einer DHS Schraube wurde noch vor Ort gemacht.
Wie hier vor Euch beschrieben, war auch bei mir nach der 12 Woche mit einer Vollbelastung zu rechnen. Ich laufe heute Ende der Woche 14 weiter zeitweise mit einer Krücke. Was mich sehr verwundert ist der gefühlte Gelenkschmerz bei versuchten Laufen und auch die lange Geduld bis man wieder "normal" Laufen kann. Hattet ihr auch Schmerzen beim wieder Laufen lernen und wie lange hat es bei Euch gedauert, bis ihr wieder schmerzfrei und ohne Krücken laufen konntet?  
Ich freu mich auf eine Antwort von Euch.


----------



## OliDuro (5. April 2019)

@PinkLady2018 :

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass noch routinemäßig geröntgt wird,  dass man Schäden an der Kugel ausschließen kann?!

Zur Geduld:
Du hast ja monatelang die Stützmuskulatur geschont. Das dauert gefühlt ewig, bis man beim Laufen nicht mehr wackelt (bei mir vielleicht 5 Monate nach OP).

Zum Gelenkschmerz:
Schmerz empfindet ja jeder anders... ich hatte solange die Schraube drin war, immer ein Ziehen bei jedem Auftreten. Das hat mit der Zeit immer mehr genervt. Würde ich auch als Gelenkschmerz bezeichnen.
Das war direkt weg, nachdem die Schraube rauskam.

Schmerzen würde ich aber immer vom Arzt abklären lassen.


----------



## PinkLady2018 (6. April 2019)

@OliDuro: Danke für deine Rückmeldung. 
Es ist halt wirklich eine Verletzung wo man Geduld lernen muss... Dann bleib ich ma optimistisch... 

Geröngt wurde ich alle 4 Wochen. Wird man nach der Vollbelastung noch oft geröngt? Bin da gar kein Fan davon und möchte da nur die nötigsten Bilder machen... 
Versuche meinen Arzt noch zu überzeugen ein MRT zu machen. Auch wenn die Titan Schraube streut hat man wohl dennoch die Möglichkeit etwas zu sehen und ggf. bei schlechter Durchblutung operativ einzugreifen und Nekrose aufzuhalten. Was ich hoffentlich nicht  bekomme... Röntenbilder sind bisher unauffällig. 

Beim Laufen sollte ich vielleicht eher von einem Druck auf das Gelenk verbunden mit einem Ziepen sprechen. Ab und zu bekomm ich da gefühlt eine in die Schenkelinnenseite geschossen, wenn ich mich kurz ruckartig bewege... Wahrscheinlich muskulär und auch mit der Schraube verbunden... Es wird dennoch Tag zu Tag besser... 

Die Schraube möchte ich auch in 1 Jahr entfernen lassen... Auch wenn sich hier die ärztlichen Meinungen unterscheiden. Ich spüre seit meinen ersten Laufversuchen die Schraube immer mal unangenehm... Vorallem in Seitenlage merkt man das Teil. Bin gespannt wie sich das Ganze mit mehr Sport verhält. 
Allen weiterhin eine gute Genesung!


----------



## zaskar96 (11. April 2019)

@PinkLady2018 : Was das Röntgen angeht: Nach meinen OP am 15.09. letzten Jahres wurde ich insgesamt 3 x geröntgt.

Einmal im Krankenhaus, ca. 3 Wochen später beim Haus-Chirurgen, dann im März beim Orthopäden in meiner Heimatstadt, der mich auch zukünftig betreuen soll.  Der Orthopäde gab auch an, dass er erneutes Röntgen vor einem Jahr nicht für nötig hält. Letzlich wird er dies aber von meinem Einverständnis abhängig machen.

Meine DHS merke ich nach jetzt gut 7 Monaten beim auf der Seite liegen/schlafen nicht mehr, fällt mir gerade auf !  . Allerdings taucht bei mir ein leichter Druckschmerz schon nach kurzer Autofahrt (30 min. oder so) beim Aussteigen auf. Die ersten Schritte sind dann unangenehm und ich wirke etwas hüftsteif. Das verschwindet aber nach einigen Schritten .  Ist vermutlich  bedingt durch den Druck, den ein Schalensitz auf die Oberschenkelpartie beim ruhigen Sitzen ausübt.


----------



## Frankobar (28. April 2019)

Guten Tag an das Forum,

nun hats mich auch erwischt 

gestürzt am 21.04.2019 abends in einer Kurve. Das Vorderrad ist mir weggerutscht woraufhin ich den Halt verlor und voll auf die linke Hüfte fiel. 
OP dann mittags den 22.04.2019 mit Einsetzen einer DHS. Diagnose mediale Schenkelhaltsfraktur. Ich bin 45 jahre alt und gelegentlicher Radfahrer. 
Am 26.04.19, also 4 Tage nach der OP wurde ich bereits aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen. Auf die Krücken gings ein Tag nach der OP und nach 2 Tagen auf die Treppe. Also alles noch recht frisch bei mir 
Es lautet die Empfehlung 6 Wochen Teilbelastung mit Physiotherapie und anschließender Reha. 

Wie ihr ja alle selber am eigenen Leibe erfahrt und erfahren habt ist das in der Praxis momentan alles etwas schwierig  Toilettengang fällt mir noch schwer. Ebenso das schlafen. Wobei ich so schnell wie möglich wieder auf meiner Lieblingsseite liegen möchte. Die Ärztin meinte wenn ich das möchte dürfte ich das machen, da könnte nichts kaputt gehen. Allerdings hat man gerade das Gefühl, dass man was verschiebt oder so ähnlich. Man muss sich immer wieder disziplinieren das Bein nicht zu stark zu belasten oder mit dem "falschen" aufzustehen. 

Zu Anfang lehnte ich eine spätere Reha ab, sprich am ersten Tag  Aber nachdem was ich hier alles so gelesen hab war das wohl sehr voreilig. Ich wollte mir die schwere der Verletzung nicht so eingestehen. 

Nun gehts ab morgen in die ambulante Therapie. Da werde ich dann auch einiges zu Fragen haben. 

Hier habe ich auch gelesen, dass Auto fahren natürlich kategorisch ausgeschlossen ist. Allerdings war das wohl immer bezogen auf Schaltgetriebe. Wie siehts mit Automatik aus? Da wird das linke Bein nicht in Anspruch genommen. Diese Frage habe ich auch meiner Therapeutin im KK gestellt. Sie meinte das wäre nach ein paar Wochen der Stabilisierung schon möglich. Naja, ist jetzt auch nicht sooo wichtig, aber man möchte ja mobil sein.

Wäre schön wenn ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könntet.

Danke
Frank


----------



## OliDuro (30. April 2019)

Autofahren kategorisch ausgeschlossen? Na ja, ich vertrete ja die Meinung: Stelle keine Fragen, wenn Du die Antwort nicht hören willst...

So bin ich mit Schraube rechts (Gas und Bremse) nach einer Weile - also noch vor Vollbelastung - Auto gefahren (auf der Suche nach ordentlichen Protektoren) und sogar mit den Krücken im Rucksack vorsichtig Rad gefahren. 
Einfach nur, um raus an die Luft zu kommen und immer in der Gewissheit, dass ich ja nur auf die linke Seite absteige. Und äußerst piano, als Ersatz für den Heimtrainer im Leerlauf. 
Wenn man von Ende Mai an den ganzen Sommer außer Gefecht gesetzt ist, kommt man schon mal auf Ideen.

Ich habe die Bewegung zuerst auf dem Ergometer und später ab und zu an der frischen Luft äußerst angenehm empfunden.

Mit Protektoren habe ich (leider erst nach dem Unfall) übrigens eingedeckt. Da es keine gescheiten Hüftprotektoren / -Hosen gab, die die Bewegung nicht zu sehr einschränken, habe ich mir Protektoreinsätze für Motorradkombis (Sas-Tec-Hüftprotektor-Einsatz-SC-1-07) gekauft, eine Nähmaschine und habe mir auf die Unterzieh-Bib seitliche Taschen aufgenäht. Ich hatte ja Zeit...
So sitzen die Protektoren genau an der richtigen Stelle und schränken nicht ein. Trage ich jetzt auf JEDER Fahrt, weil ich nicht noch einen Schenkelhalsbruch erleben möchte...


----------



## quepasatony (30. April 2019)

Bin nach der Reha, also etwa Woche 9 wieder Auto gefahren (Linkes Bein für Kupplung verletzt, Schaltauto). Die Aussage vom Arzt war dass wenn man auf Vollbelastung ist, kann man auch wieder Autofahren und ist rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite falls etwas passiert. Würde da kein Risiko eingehen, im Fall eines Unfalls wirst du nachweisen müssen, dass du von der Verletzung nicht beeinflusst warst. Würde sagen vor Vollbelastung wird das schwierig, zumindest bei einem Schaltauto. 

Cheers


----------



## Frankobar (4. Mai 2019)

das Thema Autofahren ist auch eher zweitrangig für mich obwohl ich sagen muß, daß die Ärzte oder auch Therapeuten ja immer gedanklich von einem Schaltgetriebe ausgehen. Mit dem linken Bein Automatik müßte im Zweifel ja gehen. Ich werde sehen, erstmal hab ich daran auch kein Interesse. Wie sah es bei euch ansonsten im Alltag aus? Wie lange habt ihr die Thrombosespritzen genommen? Wann habt ihr wieder auf der verletzten Seite geschlafen? Mich nervt das schon gewaltig. Auch dazu hab ich verschiedene Aussagen bekommen, Ärztin und Therapeut im KK meinten kann man machen, Therapeut Zuhause sagte direkt in jedem Falle nicht  Genauso zur Reha, mein Hausarzt sagt nöö nicht unbedingt, Therapeuten und Ärzte haben sich auf Nachfrage nie konkret geäußert. 
Krass finde ich wieviele hier schon sehr früh aufs Rad gestiegen sind, gar schon vor der Vollbelastung. Wie macht man das ohne Krücken dabei zu haben, hehe. Man muss ja mal absteigen zwischendurch  das ist für mich momentan nicht vorstellbar. Ich werde es nächste Woche mal auf dem Ergometer im ersten Gang versuchen. 
Was ich merke ist, dass die Physiotherapie mir sehr gut tut, danach fühlt sich mein Bein immer etwas freier an. 
Nervig sind die ganzen Einbeinaktionen. Glas Wasser einschenken und zum Tisch ist irgendwie sehr umständlich  Ich frage mich was Leute in einem Singlehaushalt machen. Da geht ja dann gar nix mit putzen etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliDuro (4. Mai 2019)

Das waren viele Fragen, ich fange mal einfach an: 

Thrombosespritzen habe ich genommen bis zur Vollbelastung, weil lt. meinem Arzt die Venenpumpe über die Muskulatur arbeiten, und nur lockere Bewegung da nicht so wirkt.

Mit dem Radfahren habe ich auch auf dem Ergometer angefangen. Es lief gerade Tour de France jeden Mittag (neben RTL2 und co.). Da hab ich mir immer den Start angeguckt und bin dann 20-30 Minuten ohne Last aufs Ergometer, um die Gelenke locker durchzubewegen.
Irgendwann ging dann meine Frau und Tochter (gerade 2 Jahre alt) auf den nahegelegenen Spielplatz.
Für Krücken zu weit. Da kam ich auf die Idee, mit dem Einkaufsrad im 1./2.Gang und den Krücken in der Packtasche mitzufahren.
Mitnehmen muss man die schon. Und immer auf die heile Seite absteigen.

Risikoreich sicherlich, aber im Sonmer in den eigenen vier Wänden dreht man sonst langsam durch...


----------



## quepasatony (13. Mai 2019)

Hallo, war letzte Woche mal intensiver Radfahren. Möchte zeigen, dass man auch nach so einer Verletzung wieder fit werden kann. OSH-Bruch Mitte März 2018, Mitte Januar Schrauben-Entnahme. Jetzt 1 Woche Malle mit dem Rennrad: 






Ich möchte nicht meine Leistung herausstellen, sondern zeigen dass sowas auch nach so einer Verletzung wieder möglich ist. Ich wünsche allen eine gute Besserung und viel Motivation fürs Training


----------



## PinkLady2018 (19. Mai 2019)

@Frankobar
Ich kann verstehen, dass Dir viele Fragen im Kopf herumgehen. Hier mal meine eigenen Erfahrungen. 

Zum Autofahren: 
Ich bin erst wieder Auto gefahren nachdem meine Vollbelastung erreicht war und ich ohne Krücken wieder Laufen konnte. So auch die Empfehlung meines Arztes. Man spürt es auch ob bzw. wann es wieder "normal" und ohne Schmerzen geht. Setz dich doch einfach mal zur Probe ins Auto.

Zum Schlafen: Auch ich hatte das Problem mit dem seitlichen Schlafen auf der linken Seite/Bauch. Ich habe auch eine DHS Schraube links. Es fühlt sich sogar nach den 12 Wochen noch sehr unangenehm an auf der linken Seite zu schlafen, auf dem Bauch schlafe ich wieder gut. Ich hatte es nach dem Go zur Vollbelastung dann auch immer mal probiert links zu schlafen, es war allerdings lange weiter unangenehm. Heute in Woche 20. kann ich sagen, dass es jetzt so langsam wieder ok ist. Ich habe allerdings immer das Gefühl die Platte beim Draufliegen zu spüren. Deine Optionen sind leider lange nur Rückenlage oder rechte Seite. Mit der Zeit wird es aber alles wieder, versprochen und man gewohnt sich an die neue Schlafposition. 

Zur Reha: Ich kann es nur empfehlen, auch wenn man als sehr junger Mensch mit den oft älteren Hüftpatienten sich etwas fehl am Platz vorkommt.  Die Zeit geht aber auch schnell rum. 
Meine Reha begann endlich in der KW 18... Leider hat die Rentenversicherung keine Reha gefunden, die mich bereits ab Woche 13. aufnehmen konnte. Das ist sehr stark davon abhängig wann du einen Termin bekommst.  Ich fand es sehr sehr gut erst in Reha zu kommen, wo meine Vollbelastung da war. 
Ich würde sagen ab der Woche 12-14 ist es optimal in Reha zu kommen. Da es bei mir länger dauerte, habe ich mir das Laufen mit meinem Physio erarbeitet. Auch hier benötigst du Geduld und Ausdauer, da der Druck auf das Gelenk anfangs sehr schmerzhaft ist (so bei mir). Bei mir dauerte es ca. 4 Wochen bis ich längere Strecken ohne Krücken wieder gehen könnte. Jetzt habe ich noch die letzten 3 Tage Reha und ich bin wieder fit (zum Glück). In Reha hast du jeden Tag volles Programm und deswegen ist es auch am Besten, wenn man wieder Laufen kann und nicht an Krücken geht. Ich kann mittlerweile wieder fehlerfrei Laufen (Sensomotorik Training ist dort zur Koordination und Stabilisation super), Schwimmen geht auch schon top und das Walken ist eine tolle Alternative zum Joggen. Es wird wieder man braucht nur Geduld und muss sein Training fleißig verfolgen! 
MTB werde ich jetzt dann wieder beginnen zu fahren und beim Laufen von großen Strecken steigere ich mich täglich und höre auf mein Schmerzempfinden. 

Zur Thrombose: Auch ich habe die Spritzen bis Ende der 12ten Woche genommen. Man hat ja kaum Bewegung. CPM Schiene habe ich eine zu Hause gehabt und bis zur 8. Woche 4-5 mal täglich 20 min. verwendet. Mit Ergometer habe ich ab Woche 9. vorsichtig angefangen. Dein Körper meldet dir, was geht und wieviel. 

Zum Alltag: Manche Krankenkassen genehmigen Dir auch eine Haushaltshilfe zum Einkaufen, Putzen, Waschen. Mein Essen habe ich immer auf Rollen mit einer Krücke bis zum Tisch geschoben - Not macht erfinderisch  

Zum Schluss kann ich mich nur "quepasatony" anschließen und Mut machen. Es dauert alles seine Zeit aber es wird auch wieder besser! Einfach schön am Training dran bleiben und wieder in das gewohnte Leben zurück kämpfen.


----------



## Frankobar (20. Mai 2019)

OliDuro schrieb:


> Da kam ich auf die Idee, mit dem Einkaufsrad im 1./2.Gang und den Krücken in der Packtasche mitzufahren.



uii, wann war das denn nach dem Unfall?



quepasatony schrieb:


> Hallo, war letzte Woche mal intensiver Radfahren. Möchte zeigen, dass man auch nach so einer Verletzung wieder fit werden kann. OSH-Bruch Mitte März 2018, Mitte Januar Schrauben-Entnahme. Jetzt 1 Woche Malle mit dem



jo mit dem Radfahren habe ich hier schon desöfteren gelesen. Stolze Leistung
Aber wie sieht es mit dem Laufen bzw. Joggen aus?



PinkLady2018 schrieb:


> Ich bin erst wieder Auto gefahren nachdem meine Vollbelastung erreicht war und ich ohne Krücken wieder Laufen konnte. So auch die Empfehlung meines Arztes. Man spürt es auch ob bzw. wann es wieder "normal" und ohne Schmerzen geht. Setz dich doch einfach mal zur Probe ins Auto.



fahre schon seit einer Woche wieder Auto (Automatik) geht ganz gut! Das Sitzen ist schon auf Dauer unbequem.



PinkLady2018 schrieb:


> Mit der Zeit wird es aber alles wieder, versprochen und man gewohnt sich an die neue Schlafposition.



das Schlafen ist bei mir auch die letzte Woche besser geworden. Die Zeiten auf der linken Seite verlängern sich auch stetig. Obwohl ich sagen muss dass die Positionierung der Seitenlage unangenehm ist und ich immer das Gefühl habe bei den ruckartigen Bewegungen irgendwas abzureißen. Von daher wird die Lage noch was brauchen.



PinkLady2018 schrieb:


> Zur Reha: Ich kann es nur empfehlen, auch wenn man als sehr junger Mensch mit den oft älteren Hüftpatienten sich etwas fehl am Platz vorkommt. Die Zeit geht aber auch schnell rum.



mag sein, aber so richtig bin ich nicht überzeugt. Mein Therapeut meinte heute noch ich könne darauf verzichten. Mein Bein würde wie gesagt einen guten Eindruck machen. Da würde er ganz andere Fälle kennen die das nötiger hätten.



PinkLady2018 schrieb:


> CPM Schiene habe ich eine zu Hause gehabt und bis zur 8. Woche 4-5 mal täglich 20 min. verwendet. Mit Ergometer habe ich ab Woche 9. vorsichtig angefangen. Dein Körper meldet dir, was geht und wieviel.



also von der Schiene höre ich das erstemal  habs gerade gegoogelt. Sieht ja spannend aus. Aber auch hier sieht bei mir wohl keiner ne Notwendigkeit. Keine Ahnung. Das brauche ich jetzt auch nicht mehr, hoffe ich Mit dem Ergometer habe ich Anfang der 3. Woche für ein paar Minuten angefangen. Versuche mich wie du zu steigern 



PinkLady2018 schrieb:


> Zum Alltag: Manche Krankenkassen genehmigen Dir auch eine Haushaltshilfe zum Einkaufen, Putzen, Waschen.



jo, weiß ich. Brauche ich aber nicht. Und hüpfen geht auch noch. In der Not nutze ich einen Rucksack. Dachte dabei auch ehr an Leute die sich nicht helfen können. Physisch wund auch formal. Ätzend. Man ist mehr mit Rezepten, Krankmeldungen, Terminen, Anträge usw. beschäftigt als mit dem Bruch selbst. Für einen der nicht selbst drauf achten kann wirklich eine Zumutung.


----------



## OliDuro (20. Mai 2019)

Frankobar schrieb:


> uii, wann war das denn nach dem Unfall?



Irgendwo zwischen 6-8 Wochen, also schon im Bereich, wo ich das Bein langsam wieder leicht belasten durfte - aber noch nicht voll.


----------



## Kinus-Sosinus (4. Juni 2019)

Hallo Leidensgenossen,

Ich habe mir vor zweieinhalb Wochen bei einem schweren Sturz den rechten Oberschenkel nahe der Hüfte gebrochen. War auch wirklich nicht schön anzusehen, die Ersten an der Unfallstelle wurden kreidebleich beim Anblick meines verdrehten Beines.

Richtig madig dabei ist, dass die ganze Situation von einem Nagel herrührt, der mir kurz vorm Absprung den Hinterreifen zerrissen hat.

Naja also Resultat Trümmerbruch; mehrere Knochenteile liegen immer noch im Oberschenkelmuskel verteilt, laut Aussage der Klinichirurgen werden diese aufgrund der hohen Infektionsgefahr (noch?) nicht entfernt. Auf jeden Fall hatte ich ein Riesenglück, dass ich ausser dem aufgespießten Oberschenkelmuskel keinen hohen Blutverlust hatte. Direkt nach Einfuhr in die Klinik hat man mir einen Gammanagel mit Verriegelungsbolzen auf Höhe der Hüfte und des Knies eingesetzt. Soweit so gut.
Was darauf folgte war eben Klinik Standard: Erstmal drei Tage auf Oxycodon rumdösen und abwarten. Dann hat man mir auch schon die Krücken vor die Nase gelegt und erste krampf- und schmerzhafte Gehversuche unternommen. Nach Abklingen der ersten krassen Schmerzen kam jedoch noch raus, dass ich mir auch noch das Sprunggelenk gebrochen und das Innenband abgerissen habe, was zwar wohl mein kleinstes Problem sein sollte, mich aber bei den Gehversuchen mit Krückem stark einschränkt.

Nichts desto trotz hat man mich nach genau 14 Tagen entlassen. Leider lebe ich allein in einer nicht gerade "behindertenfreundlichen" Singlewohnung, weshalb ich jetzt erstmal wieder in mein 200km entferntes, ehemaliges Kinderzimmer einziehen musste

Heute war ich dann erstmal bei einem Chirurgen zur Nachuntersuchung. Der zuckte beim Durchschauen der Röntgenbilder regelrecht zusammen, mir fehlen aufgrund der Zertrümmerung teils mehrere cm Knochen und der Marknagel verläuft quasi regelrecht durch den Muskel :/
Er meinte ich müsse mich wohl trotz meiner erst 24 Lenzen auf eine vergleichsweise lange Genesungsphase einstellen  Genau wollte er sich da aber nicht festlegen.
Vorerst mal etwas Krankengymnastik mit Teilbelastung, dann nach Woche 8 solls in die Reha gehen.

Die ganze Situation ist momentan echt bescheiden und ich hoffe, dass hier vielleicht jemand meinen Beitrag liest und man sich etwas austauschen und gegenseitig Tipps geben kann. Gerne berichte ich auch weiter über den Genesungsverlauf 

Grüße und passt auf euch auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. Juni 2019)

Kinus-Sosinus schrieb:


> Hallo Leidensgenossen,
> 
> Ich habe mir vor zweieinhalb Wochen bei einem schweren Sturz den rechten Oberschenkel nahe der Hüfte gebrochen. War auch wirklich nicht schön anzusehen, die Ersten an der Unfallstelle wurden kreidebleich beim Anblick meines verdrehten Beines.
> 
> ...


Man man, ich kann Dir nur alles Gute und schnellstmögliche Genesung wünschen!


----------



## Frankobar (4. Juni 2019)

@Kinus-Sosinus ,

das hört sich jetzt zwar übel an aber wenn du dir hier erstmal den ganzen Thread durchliest wirst du sehen wie das alles nach und nach wieder besser wird. Positiv ist dass du anscheinend bei deinen Eltern auch versorgt bist . Ich habe zwar null Ahnung von Brüchen, noch nicht mal meinem eigenen aber dass du schon dein Bein teilbelasten sollst bzw. darfst würde ich als weiteres positives Signal betrachten. Es gibt bestimmt Brüche bei denen das nicht der Fall ist. Und die sind dann wohl auch als entsprechend fragiler einzuschätzen. Auch die Prognose nach 8 Wochen Reha deutet auf eine bereits zu diesem Zeitpunkt größere Belastungsgrenze des Beins hin. Ich habe nämlich hier gelesen dass Reha in den meisten Fällen erst bei Vollbelastung des Beines Sinn macht. Zudem bist du noch jung. Ich tippe mal dass dein zukünftiges Lebensglück nicht von deinem Bein beeinträchtigt wird und du nach einiger Zeit wieder voll genesen bist. Aber klar, jetzt ist es erstmal schwer zu verarbeiten. Geht mir ja auch nicht anders. Übermorgen habe ich meine Untersuchung. Wahrscheinlich kann ich dann meine Krücken in die Ecke stellen. Kopf hoch...


----------



## Frankobar (5. Juni 2019)

@PinkLady2018 



PinkLady2018 schrieb:


> Beim Laufen sollte ich vielleicht eher von einem Druck auf das Gelenk verbunden mit einem Ziepen sprechen. Ab und zu bekomm ich da gefühlt eine in die Schenkelinnenseite geschossen, wenn ich mich kurz ruckartig bewege... Wahrscheinlich muskulär und auch mit der Schraube verbunden... Es wird dennoch Tag zu Tag besser...



ja das habe ich auch, also je nach Bewegung ein starkes Ziehen im Oberschenkel weniger in der Leiste was ja als Symptom einer Nekrose gedeutet werden könnte. Man da mach ich mich wieder verrückt. Ist das denn normal? Habe morgen meine erste Röntgenuntersuchung. Im Anfangsstadium könnte man jedoch laut Google noch nichts sehen.


----------



## Kinus-Sosinus (18. Juni 2019)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Man man, ich kann Dir nur alles Gute und schnellstmögliche Genesung wünschen!


Danke.
Ich war nun fünf Wochen nach dem Bruch beim Chirurg zur Röntgenkontrolle. Leider wächst der Oberschenkelknochen nicht zusammen, da zu große Teile des Knochens fehlen 
Nun darf ich weitere 10 Wochen nicht belasten und muss regelmäßig zum Röntgen. 
Mal schauen wies sich entwickelt und wann ich wieder aufs Bike kann...


----------



## quepasatony (19. Juni 2019)

Hallo, das hört sich ja erstmal nicht so gut an. 

Hast du mal darüber nachgedacht ins Wasser zu gehen, also z.B. in einen Hotelpool oder kleines Schwimmbad? Ich bin kein Arzt - das vorne weg. Bin aber der Meinung eine leichte Stimulierung durch "Durchbewegen" der Hüfte und der Muskulatur generell der Heilung förderlich ist. Meines Wissens nach wird der Knochen ja auch unter anderem durch die Muskulatur außenherum und generell die ganzen Weichteile mit Nährstoffen etc. 

Wir sind hier alle keine Spezialisten - und ein Forum kann den Rat eines Arztes nicht ersetzen. Vielleicht kannst du dir ja noch woanders eine weitere Meinung einholen. Bin der Meinung man sollte nichts unversucht lassen, um den Knochen zur Heilung zu bewegen. 

Ich wünsche dir alles Gute und dass es jetzt hoffentlich vorwärts geht bei dir.


----------



## BirgitNeubauer (2. September 2019)

Hallo an alle Leidensgenossen,

ich (52 J/w/Normalgewicht/Sport reiten und sehr viel Gartenarbeit) bin neu hier und sitze mit meinem 2. Oberschenkelhalsbruch (hüfterhaltend versorgt mit DHS) zuhause.

Den 1. hab ich mir vor 5 Jahren (damals 47 J.) am linken Bein bei einem Sturz beim Skifahren zugezogen, den aktuellen nun am anderen Bein rechts beim stolpern mit Schwung über eine hohe Wurzel auf der Pferdekoppel. Auch bekloppt, da bricht man sich nichts beim Sport sondern nach dem Sport beim Pferdeversorgen...

Ich dachte, ich gebe hier mal meinen Senf dazu und tausche mich aus, u.a. auch weil es mich interessiert, ob weiteres anders ist als vor 5 Jahren bei meiner Behandlung, nachdem ich feststellte, Thrombosestrumpf ist abgeschafft (den musste ich damals 3 Wochenlang tragen!), auch sind die Vorschriften was ich nicht darf, viel viel laxer als damals. Ich muss sagen, ich bin damals sehr gut mit den strengen Vorschriften gefahren (kein abknicken der Hüfte unter 90 Grad (Achtung Toilletengang!), kein Abspreizen des Beines) und halte mich daher annähernd dran.

Durch die 2 Brüche, 2 Ops und anschließender Nachbehandlung habe ich insgesamt 7 Arztmeinungen, was die Erstbelastung nach der OP betrifft und die sind allesamt identisch. KEINE Belastung über max. 3-4 kg mit Fußabrollen (mehrfach vorgeschlagener Test: ein rohes Ei muss drunter aushalten) für 6 Wochen. Jemand kurz nach der OP mit 10-15 kg loszulassen, wie hier teilweise geschrieben halte ich für ein no go.
Nach den 6 Wochen kam damals bei mir 2 Wochen mit Belastung 10-15 kg, danach 2 Wochen halbes Körpergewicht, danach Vollbelastung, aber auf gar keinen Fall mit nur einer Krücke!!! Das ist absolut kontraproduktiv, man entwickelt dadurch schnell einen Fehlgang, der nur mit viel Übung wieder wegzubekommen ist.
1 Woche nach der Vollbelastung bin ich in die Reha gegangen. Insgesamt also 14 Wochen.

Mit Erlaubnis meines behandelnden Orthopäden und der Abschlussbeurteilung in der Reha habe ich mich 1 Woche später wieder auf’s Pferd gesetzt. Voraussetzung war, dass ich eine Auf-/Abstiegshilfe hatte, abspringen verboten. Sowie alle Sportarten mit Springen/Hüpfen, abrupten Bewegungen (Tennis etc.) für weitere 3 Monate.
Das Reiten hat mir damals sehr gut getan, ich bin humpelnd im Schritt aus Pferd und danach humpelfrei nach Hause gegangen, mein Bein fühlte sich an wie wunderbar durchmassiert. So paradox es klingt, werden doch die Oberschenkelmuskeln extrem gebogen und anschließend beim reiten benutzt/angespannt. Aber es erfolgt halt kaum Gegenddruck von unten (sieht man vom Leichttraben ab), vielleicht ist dass das Geheimnis.
Sauberes, hinkefreies und immer schmerzfreies Alltagsgehen war bei mir etwas nach 4,5 – 5 Monaten. 6 Monate später nach der Reha war ich wieder beim Skifahren ohne jegliche Probleme, allerdings bin ich auch ein nach links Bremser, also mit dem rechten gesunden Bein war mehr Kraft gefordert.
Ein Fremdkörpergefühl im Bein hatte ich dann nicht mehr.

Die DHS habe ich mir ca. 1,1/3 Jahre später wieder rausnehmen lassen, obwohl sie keinerlei Probleme machte, ich hatte aber die Ansage, dass ich Hüftarthrose habe und im Alter eine neue Hüfte bekommen muss. Da wäre dann die DHS im Wege ganz doof. Da war ich krank für 3 Wochen, musste die ersten 2 Wochen wieder an Krücken gehen. Da hatte damals vorher mein Arzt erwartet/gemeint, das das nicht so lange dauert. Allerdings haben die meisten Ärzte ja nicht soooo viele Fälle zum Vergleich, ich behaupte mal der ein oder andere Arzt hat gar den ersten Patienten für sich, der keinen Hüft-/-kopfersatz hat.

Komischerweise habe ich beim reiten zuletzt festgestellt, dass mein linkes, also operiertes Bein viel stärker beim reiten war, mein rechtes flatterte mit viel weniger Druck am Pferd schon mal vor sich hin, auch war ich die letzte Zeit etwas tapperig auf dem rechten Bein. Wollte schon längst mal zum Orthopäden, gerne verknackse ich mir den Rücken und hatte auch schon mal Hüfte rechts ausgerenkt (auch sehr schmerzhaft) und später Becken verdreht. Insofern ist rechts meine deutlich schlechtere Seite und deshalb bin ich gespannt, durchaus auch ein wenig ängstlich, wie es mit der Heilung rechts werden wird.

Ich habe noch einen Übungstipp für euch etwas ab der 9-10 Woche: Bein liegend ausgestreckt hochheben etwa 60-70 cm, die Zehen anspannen, als hättet ihr ein Kreidestück darin und an eine imaginäre Tafel ein langes Wort inkl. Zahlen malen. Das Ganze 3 – 4 x. Danach ist man fix und alle, das geht so was auf die Oberschenkel…
Später, wenn ihr wieder aktiv seid: Füße etwa 20 cm nebeneinander aufstellen, Terra Band drum und verknoten, dann vorwärts und rückwärts gehen mit Schritten so groß wie ihr könnt. Auch unfassbar anstrengend.

An alle alles Gute, freue mich auf Austausch.

LG Birgit


----------



## BirgitNeubauer (2. September 2019)

Kinus-Sosinus schrieb:


> Danke.
> Ich war nun fünf Wochen nach dem Bruch beim Chirurg zur Röntgenkontrolle. Leider wächst der Oberschenkelknochen nicht zusammen, da zu große Teile des Knochens fehlen
> Nun darf ich weitere 10 Wochen nicht belasten und muss regelmäßig zum Röntgen.
> Mal schauen wies sich entwickelt und wann ich wieder aufs Bike kann...



Hallo, 
nimmst du was zur Knochenbildung? Ich hab letztes Mal Globulis genommen zur Knochenbildung, weiß aber nicht mehr genau welche. Weiß nur noch, dass Arzt erstaunt war über Knochenaufbaufortschritt. Nehme jetzt Schüssler Nr. 2 Globulis Calcium phosphoricum. Mensch, du bist doch nun wirklich noch sehr jung, da ist das ungewöhnlich, da sollte dir doch der Arzt was zu sagen?
 Ich bin kein Arzt, aber die dir in deiner älteren Nachricht erlaubte Teilbelastung direkt finde ich sehr strange. Allerdings habe ich auch keinen Gammanagel (das habe ich hier erstmals gelesen), sondern wie geschrieben DHS und 7 Ansagen: keine Belastung außer 3-5 Kilo, mag sein, dass das mit einem Gammanagel anders ist.
Auch würde ich mich verweigern, so schnell in die Reha zu gehen! Die Reha würde ich erst nach vollzogener Vollbelastung machen und wenn das schmerztechnsch geht, wobei du natürlich ein Sonderfall mit deinen anderen Baustellen Sprunggelenk etc. bist. Ich hab mit meinem neuen Arzt gesprochen, mein damaliger behandelnder Orthopäde, dem ich absolut vertraut habe, hat leider keine Parixs mehr hat, sondern leitet inzwischen eine Klink. Auch er sagt Gott sei Dank, Reha erst bei Vollbelastung und nicht vorher. Was soll auch der Käse? Oberschenkelmuskulatur kann ich mir mit Krankengymnastik wieder teilweise antrainieren, bei der Reha ging es am meisten darum, vor allen Dingen wieder ein sauberes Gangbild zu bekommen. Das ist viel schwieriger, als es sich anhört.
Dir alles Gute, LG Birgit


----------



## PinkLady2018 (19. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,
hat jemand Erfarung mit der Metallentfernung einer Dhs-Platte.

Mir steht der Op Termin bevor.
Wie lange seid ihr auf Krücken gewesen?
Wann darf/könnte man wieder voll belasten?

Wann habt ihr wieder normal Sport gemacht ? (Auch wieder erst nach ca. 3Monaten?)
Danke schon einmal für eure Antwort.
VG


----------



## Bohnenbrecher (19. Dezember 2019)

Leider habe ich keine Erfahrung damit. 
Wünsche dir aber trotz allem viel Kraft und ein schönes Weihnachtsfest. 
Ich denke aber dass es sicher minimal 6 Wochen sein werden 
Lg
Wolfgang Ulrich
PS. 
Je jünger man ist und wie fit man vorher war, hat auch mit einer schnellen Genesung zu tun! 
-Disziplin. ?


----------



## quepasatony (19. Dezember 2019)

Warum sprichst du nicht mit deinem Arzt darüber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BirgitNeubauer (19. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,

ich (damals 48 Jahre) habe mir 15 Monate nach dem Bruch die DHS ambulant in einer Klinik entfernen lassen, d.h. ich durfte am gleichen Tag nach Hause. Ich bin dann etwa 1,5 Wochen wieder an Krücken gegangen und brauchte noch 1,5 Wochen, bis ich wieder richtig normal gehen konnte.
Der Arzt hatte vorher auf 2 Wochen krankschreiben bzw. Erholungsdauer getippt. Lag aber vielleicht auch daran, dass es beim rausholen Probleme gegeben hatte.
Man muss wissen, es gibt verschiedene DHS-Systeme, die unterschiedliche Schraubenschlüssel zur Entfernung benötigen. Mein Arzt hatte das vermutete Schraubensystem bestellt (mein Bruch war in Österreich vor Ort operiert worden) und stellte während der OP beim öffnen des Sets fest, dass der Hauptschlüssel fehlte :-( und er musste das dann so irgendwie rauspokeln...
Vielleicht aber war er mit den 2 Wochen aber auch so optimistisch, weil ich 15,5 Wochen nach dem Bruch Vollzeit arbeiten gegangen bin.
Diesmal mit 52 (hab ja gepostet, dass ich das 2. Mal einen Bruch habe) habe ich fast 18 Wochen gebraucht und bin mit Wiedereingliederung 2 Wochen gestartet.

Ich bin 4 Wochen nach der OP wieder aufs Pferd mit OK des Arztes logischerweise, aber klare Ansage war, mit Abstiegshilfe absteigen, auf gar keinen Fall runterspringen! Verboten war für 3 Monate Sportarten mit abrupten Stop-Bewegungen, die Erschütterungen erzeugen (also Tennis, Badminton) etc. hüpfen, springen und schwere Lasten heben. Ich denke daher, ruhige Touren auf Straßen wirst du nach 4 Wochen schon machen dürfen, um zu trainieren, aber definitiv kein richtiges Montain Biken auf Rappelwegen, weil s.o.

Wird dir der Arzt wahrscheinlich auch so sagen.
Alles Gute

P.s. Du hast nicht gefragt, aber ich schreibs mal: Die Entfernung der DHS ist einigermaßen schmerz-ok - bei mir absolut nichts im Vergleich zu den Schmerzen beim Bruch und die Tage danach. Ich habe 3 Tage nach der OP die 3 x Ibus (600er) am Tag bereits abgesetzt und nur 2 oder 3 mal danach noch 1 Ibu im Bett genommen, um einschlafen zu können. Tagsüber waren die Schmerzen absolut aushaltbar.[/QUOTE]


----------



## OliDuro (20. Dezember 2019)

Ich hatte nach der Metallentfernung zunächst gehörigen Wundschmerz, dass an Sport nicht zu denken war.
Das Rausnehmen ist erstmal genau so aufwendig wie das Einbauen, was Schäden an der Hüftmuskulatur angeht.

Ich glaube, es waren etwa 14 Tage, die ich krankgeschrieben war.

Was sofort weg war, waren die Schmerzen (Ziehen) durch die DHS selbst. 
Das hat zum Ende hin so genervt...
Nach Schraubenentnahme waren diese Schmerzen sofort weg.


----------



## BirgitNeubauer (20. Dezember 2019)

@OliDuro: echt, fandest du die Entfernung so krass? Mit Schäden an der Hüftmuskulatur? Also das war bei mir nicht so. Wie ich in meinem Post geschrieben habe, bin ich nach 4 Wochen aufs Pferd. Also mehr Abspreizung des Beines und Spannung der Außenschenkelmuskulatur und somit auch Spannung der Wunde geht ja kaum  
Das total absurde aber ist, dass ich im Gehen hinkend aufs Pferd bin und nach dem reiten rund und ordentlich gelaufen bin. Auf dem Pferd sitzend hatte ich auch überhaupt keine Schmerzen/Probleme. Das extreme Spreizen der Beine und somit Dehnung der Muskulatur über die 45, 50 Minuten reiten hatten mir total gut getan, meine Beine haben sich nach dem Reiten locker angefühlt, als hätte ich eine schöne Massage bekommen. Der Orthopäde war auch überrascht, als ich das erzählte.

Schmerzen(Ziehen) durch die DHS hab ich jetzt nach 4 Monaten kaum. Ich kann auch auf der Seite liegend schlafen, merke ich nix. In der Reha hab ich nur die DHS gemerkt, wenn wir Übungen auf der Seite liegend gemacht haben.
Bei meinem 1. Bruch 2014 habe ich irgendwann nach Monaten die DHS im Bein gar nicht mehr gemerkt. Ich hab sie mir nur rausnehmen lassen, weil man bei mir beginnende Arthrose diagnostiziert hatte und das ich daher vermutlich irgendwann eine neue Hüfte brauche - da wäre es dann blöd gewesen, die DHS noch drin zu haben. 
Das ist schon crazy, dass es bei jedem so unterschiedlich ist. Ich habe aber den Eindruck, dass durchaus viel mit der Qualität der OP zusammenhängt. Ich scheine beide Male Glück mit dem Operateur gehabt zu haben.


----------



## OliDuro (20. Dezember 2019)

Der untere Teil der DHS liegt ja unter der Muskulatur, die an der Außenseite des Oberschenkels verläuft.
Da muss der Operateur ja irgendwie durch.

Vielleicht bin ich auch so schmerzempfindlich ;-)
Wobei: Mit dem gebrochenen Oberschenkelhals bin ich noch auf dem Rad sitzend aus dem Wald bis zur nä. Straße gerollt. Meinen Bandscheibenvorfall fand ich persönlich schmerzhafter.


----------



## BirgitNeubauer (21. Dezember 2019)

@OliDuro: Oh Gott, Schmerzen bei Bandscheibenvorfall noch schlimmer? 

Bei meinem ersten OHS habe ich mich aufs Skidoo des zu Hilfe kommenden Pistenmenschen "geschwungen" und bin damit die Piste runter gefahren worden.  Dort hat man dann den Krankenwagen gerufen, der mich in Luftmanschette gehülllt die ganze Serpentinen runter ins Tal gefahren hat- bei den entsprechenden Außenkurven habe ich aber gedacht, ich werd gleich ohnmächtig. 

Beim 2. Mal saß ich auf dem Pferdeplatz - da ging gar nichts mehr außer sitzen - zuvor habe ich versucht, mich sitzend zum Ausgang des Platzes hinzurobben - null Chance. Das du dich danach noch bewegen konntest - unfassbar. 
Wurde dann auf nen Krankensitz sitzend runtergetragen vom Platz. Dann in den Krankenwagen rein, ins Krankenhaus ins Bett. Das ging ja gerade noch....Wurde allerdings erst am nächsten Tag operiert und musste mich dabei 3 x aktiv umbetten/bewegen - beim 3 x habe ich nur noch geschrieen vor Schmerzen und in einer total verkrümmten Haltung da gelegen und das EKG über mich ergehen lassen. Nach der Op zurück im Zimmer musste ich auf den Topf - ich hatte keine Pipikanüle bekommen. Dort hat man von mir verlangt, mich auf die OP Seite zu drehen, mir dann den Topf untergeschoben und ich sollte mich hochgeben und dann draufdrehen zum Pipi machen. Das waren die allerschlimmsten Schmerzen, die ich je erlebt habe. Danach war alles andere dagegen Kinderkram. 

Ich glaube daher nicht, dass du schmerzempfindlich bist , sondern ich glaube, dass der Bruch sehr viele Facetten hat. So wie ich hier unfassbar viele unterschiedliche Richtlinien, wie danach verfahre wird, gelesen habe. Am interessantesten finde ich dabei, dass Leute schreiben, ihnen hätte man nach Einsetzen der DHS Teilbelastung erlaubt. Da staune ich nur Bauklötze. Wie geschrieben, ich hatte das 2 x. Beide Male die Ansage, die nächsten 6 Wochen keine bzw. max 3-4 kg Belastung. Bin sehr erstaunt, wenn ich hier was von 10- 20 kg nach der OP lese. Die durfte ich erst nach 6 Wochen...

Wie auch immer, allen hier alles Gute und frohe Weihnachten !!!


----------



## F4B1 (22. Dezember 2019)

Ich durfte nach drei Monaten wieder fahren. Hatte 5 oder 6 Wochen mit Gehhilfen.


----------



## PinkLady2018 (7. Januar 2020)

Guten Abend Zusammen,
ich danke Euch vielmals für eure Beiträge zu meinen Fragen! 
Ich halte Euch auf den Laufenden wie es bei mir sein wird. Auf jeden Fall lesen sich die Antworten besser wie die eigene Erfahrung beim Einbau der DHS. Schmerzen hatte ich damals auch nur anfangs und ich glaube 5 Tage Schmerztabletten. Die Op steht mir jetzt dann knapp bevor.
Allen ebenfalls gute Genesung und ein gesundes Jahr 2020! 
P.S.: Die Platte werde ich mir als Andenken mitnehmen und in der Skihütte n Kleiderhaken draus machen .


----------



## OliDuro (8. Januar 2020)

Dir ebenfalls alles Gute!
Die Teile hab ich auch, ich hole sie immer mal aus der Schublade, wenn die Kumpels übermütig werden in ihren Erzählungen ;-)


----------



## BirgitNeubauer (9. Januar 2020)

@ PinkLady: Guten Abend Zusammen,
ich danke Euch vielmals für eure Beiträge zu meinen Fragen!
P.S.: Die Platte werde ich mir als Andenken mitnehmen und in der Skihütte n Kleiderhaken draus machen .

Hallo,
auf jeden Fall lass dir das als Andenken einpacken  Du wirst staunen, wenn du die Teile in Natura siehst. Vor allen Dingen die Schraube, die ist der Hammer! Da haben selbst meine aufgehängten Küchenschränke, die ja mit Geschirr zig Kilo wiegen, 2 kleinere Schrauben  Da wundert man sich echt, wie das im Bein Platz gefunden hat und nachher gar nicht mehr zu merken war.
Alles Gute für die OP, die Heilung und dann demnächst den Sportstart ...Musst du es denn jetzt operieren lassen? Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, auf das Frühjahr zu warten, weil bei dem nasskalten Wetter wirst du die OP bzw. die Wunde vermutlich mehr merken, als bei wärmeren Wetter. Andererseits willst du vermutlich im Frühjahr schnellstlmöglich aufs Rad...
Du fährst also auch Ski? Ich will ja im März auf die Piste, Reha-Ärztin und Orthopäde haben ok gesagt von der Dauer her, wie lange der Bruch her ist. Die andere Frage ist natürlich der weitere Muskelaufbau bis dahin...gestern hab ich gedacht, das würd nie und nimmer was mit dem Urlaub, hatte schlimme Leistenschmerzen, hatte schon seit 1 Woche da Probleme. War wirklich niedergeschlagen.
Heute alles wie weggeblasen, keine Schmerzen, bin sauber gelaufen, ordentlich aufgestanden aus dem sitzen - sehr strange...
VG Birgit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BirgitNeubauer (2. Februar 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

ihr seid ja alle Sportler hier und werdet euch vermutlich alle nach der Reha  in eurer Sportprogramm stürzen...da dass hier aber vielleicht auch mal kein super Sportler liest, der es gewöhnt ist, auch im Winter zuhause als Vorbereitung für die Freiluftsaison zu trainieren, wollte ich schreiben wie wichtig es ist, nach der Reha weiterhin viel Muskeltraining zu machen. 
Ich gebe zu, ich hab nach der Reha zu wenig gemacht, nur KG 2 x die Woche und zwischendurch mal ein RehaPad benutzt (das was nachgibt, wenn man einbeinig Übungen drauf macht), bei einem Freund mal Hometrainer gefahren, das war's. Aber ich war auch ziemlich kaputt, als ich nach 2 Wochen Wiedereingliederung mit 4 Stunden dann Vollzeit arbeiten gegangen bin. 
Vor 5 Jahren bei dem Bruch habe ich keine KG nach der Reha mehr gehabt und bin auch nur 1 x die Woche für 45-50 Minuten geritten und hab sonst nur noch ein bisschen Gartenarbeit gemacht. Da habe ich aber so einen einschneidenden Rückschritt nach der Reha nicht gehabt....

Ich habe in meiner letzten Nachricht ja geschrieben, dass ich Schmerzen in der Leiste hatte beim Gehen eine Zeitlang, was natürlich auch nicht dazu motiviert, zu trainieren. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass sich meine Beine beim Nur-Gehen bereits wie Blei anfühlten. Hinzu kommt, dass ich mir im Laufe der letzten 1,2 Jahre einen fehlerhaften Gang angewöhnt habe und durch Senk-Spreitzfüße auf dem Innnenrist vermehrt laufe und mit den Knien nach innen einknicke (hab ich jetzt Einlagen für verschrieben bekommen).
Vor ca. 2 Wochen habe ich mich aufgerafft und bin in den Keller gegangen, wo ich eine Gymnastikmatte und ein paar Trainingssachen wie Ball etc. in einem Raum habe. Ich war absolut schockiert, wie ich auf der Gymnastikmatte lag und versuchte, Bein abspreizen seitlich hoch zu machen. Da hab ich keine 10 x geschafft. Auch mit dem nicht operierten Bein nicht. 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich gehe jetzt jeden 2. Tag im Keller trainieren für 45 bis 60 Minuten. Die Muskulatur, die man sich in der Reha aufbaut, ist ruck zuck sehr deutlich weniger, wenn man diese nicht mindestens alle 2-3 Tage wirklich trainiert. Verstärkt durch den Winter mit zumeist Regen, wo man nun sich auch nicht draußen bewegt und im Garten rumarbeitet, was wie jeder weiß, der einen großen Garten hat, nicht gerade ohne ist. Das hab ich echt nicht so erwartet, nachdem das vor 5 Jahren wie oben geschrieben nicht so war. 

Alles Gute an alle, @PinkLady2018, wie geht s dir, hast du die Entfernung der DHS hinter dir?
Grüße Birgit


----------



## PinkLady2018 (4. Februar 2020)

@BirgitNeubauer : 
Danke der Nachfrage. Ich wolle erst mal meinen „Verlauf“ ein wenig abwarten, bevor ich mich zurückmelde . 
Ich habe mich für Plattenentfernung im Winter entschieden, da ich nicht bei schönen Wetter daheim absitzen wollte und wenigstens wieder im Sommer biken kann. Leider musste ich jetzt aufgrund des Unfalles auf 2 Skisaisons verzichten.  
Mit der DHS Platte hätte ich diese Saison aber ohne anstehende OP locker Skifahren können. Ich würde glaube immer 1 Jahr zwischen OP und Ski fahren lassen.  Skifahren geht ja auch gut auf die Hüfte und fordert uneingeschränkte Bewegungsfreiheit. Ich würde sagen, dann wenn man nicht mehr an seine Verletzung denkt, das wär für mich ausschlaggebend. 

Hallo Zusammen,
die Entfernung der DHS Platte ist unkompliziert verlaufen und die Ärzte haben einen guten Job gemacht. 
OP der Metallentfernung dauerte bei mir ca. 1 Stunde und verlief deutlich milder mit den Schmerzen wie damals beim Einbau.

Wahnsinnig wie groß die Schrauben und DHS-Platte sind.  
Wenn man die mal in der Hand hält staunt man in der Tat Bauklötze  

Bin heute in der 3,5 Woche. Die Ansage der Ärzte war 20 kg Teilbelastung für 2 Wochen danach schmerzadaptierte Erhöhung bis zur Vollbelastung. Bisher bin ich noch etwas wackelig unterwegs und laufe im Zweipunktgang mit Krücken. Manchmal auch ein paar wenige Schritte ohne Krücken. 
Muskuläre ist aktuell aber noch Arbeit angesagt, da ich auch wie damals wieder Krämpfe bekomme. Mein Bewegungsapperat schreit nach Aktivität.  
@OliDuro : Wundschmerz der Narbe und Schäden an der Hüftmuskulatur auch bei mir deutlich spürbar. 
Mache jetzt wieder mehrmals täglich meine Physio-Übungen und versuche mich mit dem Gehen zu steigern. 

Ab.5 Woche werde ich mich auch zur Unterstützung der Genesung auf den Hometrainer setzten, um meinem Ziel des normalen Bewegens wieder schnellst möglichst nahe zu kommen. 

Ruckartig Sportarten werde ich auch (wieder bis ca. die insg. 12 Wochen vorbei sind)  meiden. Hoffe danach ist alles wieder beim Alten. 
Euch weiterhin alles Gute!


----------



## BirgitNeubauer (5. Februar 2020)

Hi PinkLady,

das tut mir leid, das es bei dir so schwer läuft. Das ist echt krass, wie unterschiedlich das hier bei allen läuft. So langsam meine ich, ich muss bei meinem 1. Bruch mit 47 Jahren sowie der Entfernung der DHS einen sensationellen Verlauf gehabt haben – was mich erstaunt, gerade weil ich nicht die wirklich sportliche Person war und bin. Mal ne Fahrradtour vomn Fan jedem 2. Wochenende und das waren 35 oder 40 km gemütllich mit durchschnittlich 18 km rühjahr bis Herbst auf ebener Strecke!. Alle 2 Wochen mal ne Abendtour mit leichtem Berg höchstens 15 km. 1 – 2 x Reiten die Woche für 50 höchstens 60 Minuten. Im Winter Skifahren 2 oder 3 Wochen die Saison. Das war's an Sport, dazu nur Gartenarbeit in der Saison (wobei man Gartenarbeit allerdings nicht unterschätzen sollte für die Muskeln, auch wenn es keine Kondition bringt...)

Ich sollte nach der Entfernung der DHS (meine ich, ist ja 4,5 Jahre her) nur 1 Woche an Krücken gehen und durfte dann an die Vollbelastung. Ich bin nach 3 Wochen wieder arbeiten gegangen. Mein Arzt war vor der OP davon ausgegangen, dass ich nur etwa 2 Wochen brauche. In der 4. Woche saß ich bereits wieder auf dem Pferd. 3 Ibus am Tag habe ich bereits nach 3 Tagen abgesetzt, hab danach nur mal nachts eine genommen, wenn der Schmerz mich nicht schlafen ließ. Das war aber auch in der 2. Woche erledigt.

Krass, dass du jetzt noch Schmerzen hast, gerade auch mit der Wundheilung, da hatte ich gar kein Problem mit (und dass, wo ich Raucher bin).Und auch, dass das Muskulär so ein Problem bringt. Ich empfand das so, dass meine Muskulator gar nicht bei der OP irgendwie beschädigt worden war, ich war nur schlapp durch das an Krücken gehen, wo die Gehmuskulator weggeht...

Ich habe eine super Sofa-Übung für dich, die hatte ich von der KG nach dem (ersten) Bruch bekommen. Auf dem Rücken liegend Bein ausgestreckt anheben (so dass es etwa auf 1,5 Meter Höhe ist vom Boden). Stell dir vor, du hast eine Tafel vor dir, du die beschreiben sollst mit einem Stück Kreide zwischen den Zehen (also Zehen auch wirklich anspannen, dass du die Kreide halten willst). Jetzt ein Wort mit Zahlen und etwa 15 Zeichen auf die gedachte Tafel schreiben, also das Bein dabei auch von links nach rechts schreibend bewegen. 3 x versuchen. Das ist enorm anstrengend und geht direkt genau in den seitlichen Oberschenkel.

Nach meinem Bruch März 14 bin ich im März 15 wieder Skigefahren (2 Wochen am Stück).
Ich habe mir die DHS im Juli 2015 entfernen lassen, im März 16 bin ich Skigefahren (ebenfalls 2 Wochen Urlaub am Stück).

Nach wie vorne plane ich im März Ski zu fahren nach meinem Bruch im August. Sowohl Reha-Ärztin als auch behandelnder Orthopäde haben gesagt, vom Bruch her ist das OK, sagen wir nix gegen. Müssen Sie beurteilen, wie Sie das muskulär können. Ich habe am 17.2. Röntgenkontrolle, wenn die ok ist, werde ich in Neuss in der Skihalle Probe fahren. Ich bin allerdings keine schön und sportlich fahrende Skifahrerin, habe neinen ganz eigenen Fahr- und Bremsstil. Mein Mann nennt es den Biggi-Traktor-Fahrstil. Das trifft es. Ich fahre nicht mit schön Knieschwung und beim Kurven fahren gehe ich extrem in die Po-Raustellung und fahre eben wie ein Traktor eckig rum. Ich hatte da aber null Probleme mit meinem Bruch oder der Entfernung.

Ist jetzt sehr lang geworden mein Eintrag. Ich wünsche dir alles Gute!!!!
LG Birgit


----------



## Frankobar (27. April 2020)

Hallo,

DHS Entfernung steht bei mir auch jetzt an. 

Welche Narkoseform habt ihr denn bekommen?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## OliDuro (27. April 2020)

Vollnarkose.
Was anderes stand mir auch nicht zur Wahl.


----------



## Bese (27. April 2020)

Meine Entfernung war im Januar, Vollnarkose......

Seit dem auch wieder etwas gelenkiger, vorher bei sportlichen Motorradfahren eine blockade beim spreizen ab einer bestimmten Gradzahl, jetzt schein es besser zu sein; außer das derzeit sportliches Motorradfahren nicht möglich ist.

Unterm trich eine äußerst dumme, langwierige Verletzung.

Grüße Bese


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FabiH1 (27. April 2020)

Die Herren in weiß werden sich durch deinen Oberschenkelmuskel arbeiten! Laut meinem Operateur ist das eine recht grobe Arbeit. Ich glaube kaum, dass es eine Alternative zur Vollnarkose gibt. Normalerweise gibts standardmäßig Propofol. Gute Genesung!


----------



## quepasatony (27. April 2020)

Ich hatte bei beiden OPs (Einsetzen und Entnahme DHS) eine spinale Anästhesie. Das ist zwar unangenehm, weil man alles mitbekommt - aber man ist nicht so platt wie bei einer Vollnarkose. Kommt schon drauf an was man für eine Person ist und wie man damit umgeht. 

Wenn man im Vornherein schon etwas Angst hat, ist die Vollnarkose vielleicht besser. Ich kann mich schon genau an beide OPs erinnern - habe aber gelernt damit einigermaßen umzugehen und finde es daher besser also eine Vollnarkose. 

Ich würde mich wieder für eine Spinale entscheiden. 

cheers und alles Gute!


----------



## Frankobar (28. April 2020)

quepasatony,

wie lange dauerte bei dir die OP? Und was meinst du mit ich habe gelernt damit umzugehen? War es so heftig anfangs nach der OP dass du psychisch angeschlagen warst oder verstehe ich das falsch?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## quepasatony (28. April 2020)

Frankobar schrieb:


> quepasatony,
> 
> wie lange dauerte bei dir die OP? Und was meinst du mit ich habe gelernt damit umzugehen? War es so heftig anfangs nach der OP dass du psychisch angeschlagen warst oder verstehe ich das falsch?
> 
> ...



Die Entnahme OP insgesamt mit Vorbereitung vielleicht 1h. Vom Schnitt zum Zutackern vielleicht 1/2 Stunde - also wirklich nicht so wild. Generell war war die Entnahme-OP für mich wesentlich besser auszuhalten, weil ich durch Vorgespräche wusste was auf mich zukommt.

Damit komme ich auch zu dem anderen Punkt den du ansprichst: Für mich war die *erste OP* schon ein ganz schönes Trauma, eben weil ich völlig unvorbereitet direkt von der Notaufnahme unters Messer musste. Und die erste OP war für mein Empfinden schon eine äußerst blutige und grobe Angelegenheit. Aber was erwartet man auch von so einer Not-OP am offenen Oberschenkel?

Da kam eben einiges zusammen, bin ja auf dem Rennrad von einem Auto geschnitten worden und dann wirklich doch irgendwie schwer gestürzt. Ich hatte neben dem OSHB auch noch ein geprelltes Becken, schöne blau geprellte Rippen und einen aufgeschürten Ellenbogen. Das alles kombiniert mit der OP und den düsteren Aussichten haben mir damals zu schaffen gemacht. Ich musste es halt verarbeiten - aber da scheinen die Menschen auch total unterschiedlich zu sein. Wie gesagt, es war für mich ein Trauma und ich musste es auch als solches anerkennen und eben gedanklich "wegarbeiten".

Mittlerweile habe ich aber schon wieder viele tausend KM auf dem Wahoo. Ich fahre heute halt weniger Straße sondern Schotter/Nebenstraßen wo es geht. Mein Eindruck von vor der Krise war halt leider auch dass Autofahrer immer rücksichtsloser gegenüber Fahrradfahrern geworden sind.

Aber um jetzt nochmal direkt auf deine Frage zu antworten: Die Klinik wird dich sicher über Vor- und Nachteile beider Narkosearten aufklären. Du kannst darüber auch viel im Internet finden. Ich kann nur über die Spinale berichten: Man setzt sich mit nem "Katzenbuckel" auf eine Liege, dann wird die Stelle an der Wirbelsäule von hinten vereist und schon leicht extern betäubt. Dann kommt die eigentliche Nadel, ein langes dünnes Teil, was beim Einführen schon kurz wehtut aber sonst gut auszuhalten ist. Innerhalb von paar Minuten wird alles ca. Bauchnabel abwärts taub. Nach 15 Minuten ist man soweit schnippelfertig. Es ist als wäre man kurzzeitig Gast im eigenen Körper - die Gliedmaßen lassen sich einfach nicht mehr steuern. Nach der OP lässt das ganze so innerhalb 4-6 Stunden wieder nach. Ich war nur eine Nacht zur Beobachtung drin und wurde am nächsten Tag auf eigenen Beinen mit einer Stützkrücke entlassen. Danach war ich nur noch zur ambulanten Nachsorge. Nach der Entnahme hatte ich schon ca. 2-3 Wochen vor allem nachts schmerzen in der Leistengegend und generell in der Gegend wo die Schraube saß. Aber auch das ist kein Wunder wenn man sich überlegt dass der Körper die Löcher wieder auffüllt. Irgendwo hab ich noch ein Röntgen das kann ich gerne auch mal posten.

Cheers und safe ride 


edit: Hier sieht man das Bild


----------



## Frankobar (28. April 2020)

OliDuro schrieb:


> Vollnarkose.
> Was anderes stand mir auch nicht zur Wahl.


oh, wieso das?


----------



## Frankobar (28. April 2020)

quepasatony schrieb:


> Für mich war die *erste OP* schon ein ganz schönes Trauma, eben weil ich völlig unvorbereitet direkt von der Notaufnahme unters Messer musste. Und die erste OP war für mein Empfinden schon eine äußerst blutige und grobe Angelegenheit. Aber was erwartet man auch von so einer Not-OP am offenen Oberschenkel?


ah, jetzt kann ich das besser einordnen. Es war jetzt nicht die OP selbst, obwohl unvorbereitet im Wachzustand in eine längere OberschenkelOP bestimmt auch krass ist (Wieviel Stunden?) sondern das ganze drumherum plus Perspektivlosigkeit und halt weil man nicht wusste was in so einer OP passiert.

Aber wieso die NotOP Spinal?

Ich selbst bin unentschlossen. Vollnarkose soll ja im allgemeinen sehr anstrengend für den Körper und Geist sein. Die NotOp hatte ich aber auch gut überstanden und war auch sofort mobil und konnte nach 4 Tagen das KK verlassen. Bin 46 Jahre alt. Aber je kürzer die Narkose umso besser denke ich. Trotzdem, will man das live miterleben? Zwar kann ich Blut sehen und habe auch kein Problem mit Spritzen aber das ist ja nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## quepasatony (29. April 2020)

Frankobar schrieb:


> Aber wieso die NotOP Spinal?



Keine Ahnung was es da genau für Entscheidungskriterien gibt. Für eine Vollknarkose muss man ja nüchtern sein. Wenn sich jemand in Vollnarkose übergibt, kann das zu ernsthaften Problemen führen. Ich war vielleicht einfach nicht in einem Zustand in dem man mich auch noch einschläfern wollte. 



Frankobar schrieb:


> Ich selbst bin unentschlossen. Vollnarkose soll ja im allgemeinen sehr anstrengend für den Körper und Geist sein. Die NotOp hatte ich aber auch gut überstanden und war auch sofort mobil und konnte nach 4 Tagen das KK verlassen. Bin 46 Jahre alt. Aber je kürzer die Narkose umso besser denke ich. Trotzdem, will man das live miterleben? Zwar kann ich Blut sehen und habe auch kein Problem mit Spritzen aber das ist ja nicht vergleichbar.



Ich denke das wird schon gehen. So schlimm ist die Entnahme echt nicht. Wenn es dir zu viel wird können sie dich auf Wunsch auch während der OP noch wegdämmern lassen, dann bekommst so gut wie nix mehr mit. 

Mir kam es so vor als wäre die Spinale insgesamt der schonendere Weg. Lustigerweise bin ich vor Kurzem auch mal als Nebenperson Zeuge des ganzen Prozederes geworden - ich war nämlich Gast bei einer Kaiserschnitt-OP. Auch hier: Die Spinale kommt mir sehr schonend vor und die Betroffene Dame hat es sehr gut weggesteckt. 


Cheers


----------



## FabiH1 (29. April 2020)

Es scheint von Fall zu Fall wirklich sehr unterschiedlich zu sein. Ich hab die Entnahme schon als sehr großen Eingriff wahrgenommen und war froh um die Vollnarkose! Ich hatte nach der OP 2 Drainagen und war insgesamt 6 Tage im Krankenhaus. Im Krankenhausbett waren die Nachwirkungen der Narkose eigentlich völlig egal. Das Gehen ohne Krücken wurde mir erst nach 6 Wochen erlaubt (da war ich unerlaubterweise natürlich schon längst wieder auf dem Bike).

@*quepasatony: *Gratuliere zum Nachwuchs*.*


----------



## BirgitNeubauer (1. Mai 2020)

Ich habe die Entfernung der Dhs in einer Tagesklinik mit Vollnarkose machen lassen. Die Op hat etwas über 2 Stunden gedauert, weil es aber zu einem Problem gekommen war - es fehlte im Werkzeug ein bestimmter Schraubenzieher, so dass der Operateur beinahe das grösste Teil nicht herausbekommen hätte. Das hätte ich nun wirklich nicht unter Spinal Betäubung mitkriegen wollen...
Nach der Op habe ich etwa 1 Std. Gebraucht, um wieder ganz da zu sein, eine weitere Stunde sollte ich noch in einem Ruheraum verbringen, wo ich Kaffee und Wasser bekam, um den Kreislauf wieder ganz in Schwung zu bringen. Dann durfte mich mein Mann nach Hause bringen. 
Ich würde das jederzeit wieder in einer Tagesklinik machen lassen. 

Was anderes: ich hatte ja meinen 2. Bruch am 7.8. War im März 7 Tage Skifahren. Hat einwandfrei geklappt! Nix gemerkt, keine Schmerzen. Hab mich auf Skiern wohler gefühlt als zu Fuss und ich bin kein technisch guter Skifahrer, aber in meinem eigenen Fahrstil sicher,  in den letzten 4 Urlauben bin ich 2 x gefallen. Was mich total gewundert hat und wo ich vorher die meisten Bedenken hatte: das Aufstehen und Rausgleiten aus dem Sessellift war komischerweise null Problem, wo ich aber normales Aufstehen noch immer anstrengend fand. Gefahren bin ich mit einer Hartschalenprotektorhose - hier kann ich sagen, die hab ich überhaupt nicht gemerkt, da war nix störend, nix hat gedrückt- auch nicht im Sitzen.
Ich hatte zur Vorbereitung für den Urlaub in den 4 Wochen davor 2-3 x die Woche Hüfte- und Beingymnastik gemacht für ca. 45 Minuten. Mehr nicht. Kann allerdings sein, dass ich durch das fast 2 Jahre Reiten vorher eine besondere Oberschenkelmuskulatur hatte. Da werden die Muskeln ja anders beansprucht als beim Rad fahren...
 LG Birgit


----------



## OliDuro (3. Mai 2020)

Frankobar schrieb:


> oh, wieso das?



Weil mir einfach nichts anderes angeboten wurde.
Selbst am Unfalltag hieß es zunächst: "Wir müssen 6 Stunden warten" (weil ich beim Warten auf den RTW noch getrunken habe) - dann ging es aber doch ganz schnell "Not-OP, wir warten nicht".

Bei der Entnahme wurde ich auch nicht auf die Möglichkeit einer Spinalanästhesie hingewiesen (oder vielleicht doch...?! Ist ja schon fast 6 Jahre her). Ich hätte mich aber wieder für die Vollnarkose entschieden.

Zahn- und Kieferchirurgie und Nagelbettentfernung mit Knochenbearbeitung haben mir mit örtlicher Betäubung bisher gereicht... Da nehme ich das Kötzerchen nach dem Aufwachen gerne in Kauf. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankobar (8. Mai 2020)

so, DHS ist draußen. Hab die Narkose Spinal gemacht. Das Nüchtern sein hat mir als Raucher Probleme gemacht. Das hat genervt. Die OP war seltsamerweise echt OK. Hab alles mitbekommen. Hat ca. 1 Stunde gedauert. Unangenehm war es die Beine nicht zu spüren. Wenn man versucht hat den Reiz nach unten zu bringen hat man gemeint es könnte gehen aber es ging dann doch nicht. Das kann einen verrückt machen. Einfach nicht versuchen die Beine bewegen zu wollen. Die Betäubung hat ca. 6 Stunden gedauert. Während der OP meinte der Chirurg ich bräuchte keine Krücken und könnte sofort belasten. Bisher habe ich das hier immer anders gelesen. Naja gesagt getan. Gestern operiert heute ohne Krücken laufen. Geht ganz gut. Der Chirurg vom Vorgespräch und der Doktor vom Röntgen meinten sowieso schon vorher zu mir das wäre alles unerwartet super zusammengewachsen und ich hätte echt Glück gehabt. Beide unabhängig von einander. Das war mir so vorher gar nicht klar. Jetzt noch sehen das die Wunde gut verheilt.


----------



## BirgitNeubauer (9. Mai 2020)

@Frankobar : dann viel Erfolg für die weitere Genesung. Ist hier mit Spinal eigentlich die Gleiche Narkose gemeint, was Frauen bei der Geburt bekommen? Ungefährlich ist die Narkoseform ja auch nicht.
Das mit der Belastung, was da für Vorgaben kommen oder eben nicht, das ist ja immens unterschiedlich. Entweder behandeln Ärzte sehr unterschiedlich oder es wäre so, dass tatsächlich jeder Bruch ganz individuell zu sehen ist. Ich meine, ich sollte nach der Entfernung der DHS sicherheitshalber 2 Tagen an Krücken gehen, sicherheitshalber aber glaub ich weniger wegen dem Bruch, sondern das ich nicht Stolper wegen fehlender Kraft. 
Gewaltig ist allerdings wirklich das Loch im Knochen, dass wieder zuwachsen muss, heute nach 5 Jahren kann man das sehr gut auf den Röntgenbildern sehen, weil der Knochen da weisser auf dem Bild ist.  Hier oben ist ja ein Foto eingefügt, aber bei mir sieht das noch krasser aus. Also das ist deutlich mehr als 1/3 des Knochens. Da wundert es mich eigentlich, wie zeitlich kurz die Verbote danach sind, mir wurden nur abrupte Ballsportarten verboten wie Tennis für 6 Wochen und ich sollte 6 Wochen nicht vom Pferd abspringen, sondern mit Abstiegshilfe absteigen. Wenn ich mir aber heute das Loch anschaue, meine ich, dass man da noch andere Sachen unterlassen sollte wie Seil hüpfen, also hüpfen generell, schwer heben, was man ja nicht über Rücken, sondern über die Beine machen sollte etc.
Wie auch immer, dir alles Gute und allen anderen auch, die gerade laborieren


----------



## quepasatony (9. Mai 2020)

@BirgitNeubauer du hast ein Bild vom Knochen der vor 5 Jahre gebrochen war? Warum das? 

Kannst du das bitte mal einstellen? 

-quepasa


----------



## BirgitNeubauer (10. Mai 2020)

quepasatony schrieb:


> @BirgitNeubauer du hast ein Bild vom Knochen der vor 5 Jahre gebrochen war? Warum das?
> 
> Kannst du das bitte mal einstellen?
> 
> -quepasa


Weil ich vor 5 Jahren bereits einen OHS-Bruch hatte (am anderen Bein). 
Ich habe keine Osteoporose, meine Werte sind sogar gut für mein Alter. Also 2 x einfach viel Pech gehabt, blöd zu fallen.
Das Bild ist leider nicht sehr deutlich, aber wenn man genau hinschaut, kann man was erkennen, am weissen Fleck, der ganz nahe innen am Knochen ist im Vergleich zum neuen Bruch, da sitzt die Schraube viel mehr aussen - und bereitet mir Probleme im Gegensatz zu vor 5 Jahren. Ich schaue aber mal, dass ich einen Auschnitt noch mache, wo man es besser sehen kann, falls es dich noch interessiert


----------



## BirgitNeubauer (10. Mai 2020)

Hilft dir das? Unten rechts siehst ja ja an der Abrundung, wo der Nägel eingetreten ist und dann kannst du die Linien links und rechts sehen. Da sieht man auch, dass das Loch stellenweise die Hälfte des Knochens ist...


----------



## quepasatony (10. Mai 2020)

Danke fürs Einstellen. 

Ich bin überrascht, denn eigentlich war ich immer der Ansicht dass alle Schraubenlöcher ein paar Monate nach Metallentnahme wieder vollständig verfüllt sind. Wurde das nicht hier auch immer so dargestellt? 

Auf deinem Bild sieht es ja vielmehr so aus, als wäre der Knochen sogar nach fünf Jahren noch deutlich geschwächt und nicht verfüllt. 

Als Laie könnte man da schon annehmen, dass der Knochen dadurch stärker bruchgefährdet ist. 

Mich würde mal interessieren wie mein Knochen jetzt nach 1 1/2 Jahren nach Entnahme aussieht. Wie alt bist du wenn ich fragen darf? 

Gibt es zu dem Thema noch andere Meinungen? 

Danke
-quepasa


----------



## Charly779 (10. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

also bei mir hat man auch bei der letzten Röntgen-Kontrolle einige Jahre nach der Schraubenentfernung (DHS) noch deutlich gesehen, dass da 'mal etwas war'. Laut Operateur völlig normal, da das Knochengewebe, welches die Löcher ausfüllt, sich in der Struktur etwas von dem Rest des Knochens unterscheidet und somit im Röntgenbild eine etwas andere Farbe aufweist. Die Festigkeit sei trotzdem gegeben, sobald ausreichend Zeit vergangen ist. Zu Beginn wird Knochengewebe aufgebaut, welches noch nicht die gleiche Festigkeit aufweist und im Laufe der Zeit 'nachhärtet'. Aber man wird es wohl immer sehen, quasi wie eine Narbe auf der Haut.

Viele Grüße
Charly


----------



## BirgitNeubauer (11. Mai 2020)

quepasatony schrieb:


> Auf deinem Bild sieht es ja vielmehr so aus, als wäre der Knochen sogar nach fünf Jahren noch deutlich geschwächt und nicht verfüllt.
> 
> Als Laie könnte man da schon annehmen, dass der Knochen dadurch stärker bruchgefährdet ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## FabiH1 (12. Mai 2020)

Ich schließe mich den Vorrednern an. Das Loch der DHS ist nach ca. 3 Monaten aufgefüllt. Danach findet ein Umwandlungsprozess statt. Dieser Prozess dauert dann sehr lange und das Ergebnis ist wegen der unterschiedlichen Konchendichten im Röntgen sichtbar. Die volle Stabilität ist aber schon viel früher erreicht. Laut meinem Operateur nach 6-12 Monaten. Ich hoffe das beruhigt dich ein wenig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FabiH1 (12. Mai 2020)

Danke für die ausführlichen Berichte! Ich hätte auch noch eine Frage in die Runde. Ab wann wart ihr nach der Entnahme schmerzfrei?
Bei mir ist die DHS inzwischen seit 8 Monaten draußen. Im Alltag oder beim Sport merke ich eigentlich fast nichts mehr. Nachts habe ich aber teils noch starke Schmerzen, von denen ich manchmal auch aufwache. Hat jemand von euch ähnliche Probleme gehabt?

Merci Fabi


----------



## BirgitNeubauer (12. Mai 2020)

FabiH1 schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführlichen Berichte! Ich hätte auch noch eine Frage in die Runde. Ab wann wart ihr nach der Entnahme schmerzfrei?
> Bei mir ist die DHS inzwischen seit 8 Monaten draußen. Im Alltag oder beim Sport merke ich eigentlich fast nichts mehr. Nachts habe ich aber teils noch starke Schmerzen, von denen ich manchmal auch aufwache. Hat jemand von euch ähnliche Probleme gehabt?
> 
> Merci Fabi




Das ist ja krass!. Bei mir war es so. Entnahme der DHS, bisschen Sporteinschränkung und danach war das Thema für immer erledigt. Als hätte es nie einen OHS und eine Entfernung der DHS gegeben. Ich hatte aber zuvor auch nie Schmerzen durch die DHS. Allerdings muss ich nun bei meiner 2. Erfahrung mit OHS sagen, dass alles, was ich erlebt habe beim 1. Mal wohl ein einzigartiges Träumchen war. Hab mich damals schon gewundert, was so geschrieben wurde (damals war ich auf einer anderen Seite unterwegs), hab nie Probleme  gehabt, keine Schmerzen, bin sowohl nach OHs als auch nach DHS Entfernung problem-und schmerzlos durch Leben gegangen

Leider aber kann ich aber beim 2. OHS nicht so berichten. Zunächst alles problemlos und relativ schmerz ok. Reha gemacht ohne Einschränkung und Schmerzen. Alles gut. In Job schnell wieder voll eingestiegen, 2 - 3  x die Woche Gymnastik als Vorbereitung für Skiurlaub über 4 Wochen. Skiurlaub alles super, konnte besser Skifahren als vernünftig gehen. Zurück aus dem Urlaub. Keine Gymnastik mehr gemacht, nur im Garten bewegt und gefummelt. Gartenarbeit ist aber ja auch nicht gerade ohne, wer lange keine gemacht ht, hat auch Muskekater. Keine 2 Woche nach Skiurlaub gingen die Probleme los, Schmerzen beim Gehen, dadurch hinken, Schmerzen in der Leiste, teilweise auch nachts. Aufstehen nach dem Sitzen katastrophal, wie alte Oma. Genauso wie morgends . Muss mich stundenlang erst mal eingehen, was heisst - da ich einen Bürojob habe, wo ich sitze, das ich zwischendurch aufstehe und gehe und erst nachmittags wird es besser, aber nur ein bisschen. Die Dhs merke ich zudem nachts, drauf liegen ist schlecht, sich im Wasserbett rumzudrehen, eine echte Anstrengung. Auf einem Bein stehen, um ne Hose anzuziehen, ebenfalls. Es ist total extrem, es ist so, als wären alle meine Muskeln weg, die ich in der Reha hatte, beim Skifahren etc.  - und zwar viel mehr weg als nach der eigentlichen OB und Nichtbelastung. 
Jeden Tag nehme ich mir vor, ich muss wieder Gymnastik und Dehngymastik machen, kann mich aber vor schlechtem Gehen und wehtun der Muskulatur im Oberschenkel und den Schmerz, der bis in den Hintern zieht, nicht aufraffen. Ich denk, das kann doch nicht sein, im März Ski gefahren und alles roger und 2 Wochen später aber kannste kam aufstehen und nicht vernünftig laufen? Gibts doch gar nicht :-(....


----------



## TinaDJoke (3. Juni 2021)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Hallo,
> du hast dir den größten Knochen des Menschen gebrochen, das ist ein Einschnitt!
> 
> Interessant ist jetzt, wie die Osteosynthese (das heißt grob übersetzt einfach: "operiert", also Knochen künstlich zusammengefügt) gemacht wurde. Mittels einfacher Schrauben oder mit dynamischer Hüftschraube oder PFN. Das erkennst du, ob du das Bein gleich voll belasten durftest oder ob du zB 6 Wochen nur teilbelastend mit Krücken herumgeistern darfst. So eine DHS ist nicht nur ein deutlicher Fremdkörper, sondern bedarf auch mehr an Muskelverletzung, die du spürst und wieder aufbauen musst. Jedoch ist sie haltbarer und ermöglicht dir ggf. früher mit Belastungen anzufangen.
> ...




So sieht es bei mir seit 1o Tagen aus.... ob ich je wieder voll belasten darf ... Sturz beim Pfingst Ride


----------



## quepasatony (6. Juni 2021)

TinaDJoke schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1285393So sieht es bei mir seit 1o Tagen aus.... ob ich je wieder voll belasten darf ... Sturz beim Pfingst Ride



Hi, kann verstehen dass man erstmal geschockt ist. 

Erzähl doch mal bissel mehr, wie das passiert ist und wie du versorgt wurdest. 

Auf dem Bild sieht es so aus als wäre der Bruch recht weit unten, etwas weiter weg vom Kopf? Das ist auf jeden Fall eine ansehnliche Installation. Die Stellung etc. sieht M.E. aber recht gut aus. 

Wie haben sich die Ärzte denn dazu geäußert? 

Gute Besserung und viele Grüße erstmal!


----------



## KE56 (24. Juli 2021)

Hallo Leidensgenossen,
mich hat es am 24.2.2021 erwischt. Ich wurde von der linken Seite nach rechts umgeworfen, blieb mit dem Fuß in den Klickpedalen hängen und knallte auf die rechte Hüfte. Das heißt, nicht nur der OSHB, sondern noch üble Sehnen- und Bänderzerrungen. Mir wurde eine DHS mit Antirotationsschraube eingebaut. Dabei wird übrigens das Bein extrem gestreckt, was zusätzlichen Stress für Muskeln und Sehnen bedeutet. Acht Wochen Teilbelastung mit 20kg und anschließende dreiwöchige Reha verliefen weitgehend problemlos. Nach elf Wochen durfte ich wieder voll belasten, kurze Strecken ohne Hilfsmittel gehen, für längere Strecken benutze ich Wanderstöcke, mittlerweile kann ich auch ein oder zwei km "frei" gehen. Aber die eigentlichen Probleme fingen nach der Reha erst richtig an. Ich habe zwar keine Ruheschmerzen, aber von der Symptomatik her genau das, was BirgitNeubauer am 20.5.2020 schilderte. Gehen ist schmerzhaft, es zieht an allen möglich Stellen an Oberschenkel, Leiste bis hin zum Po. Es sind Muskelschmerzen wie bei einer Zerrung, stechende Sehnenschmerzen vor allem an der Innenseite,  die bis ins Knie ausstrahlen, besonders beim Aufstehen nach längerem Sitzen. Das Merkwürdige ist: ich kann mit den Stöcken recht anspruchsvolle Wanderungen bis 10km Länge machen, nach dem ersten etwa halben Kilometer kann ich nahezu beschwerdefrei gehen. Am Abend oder auch am nächsten Tag sind die geschilderten Beschwerden aber dann stärker, als wenn ich nicht gewandert wäre. Ich finde einfach nicht das richtige Maß zwischen Bewegen und Schonen! Weder Arzt noch Physio können mir da richtig  weiterhelfen.

Ich habe noch ein weiteres nerviges Problem, das keiner von euch zu haben scheint: obwohl Arzt und Physio bestätigen, ich hätte keine Beinlängendifferenz und keinen Beckenschiefstand, fühlt sich betroffene Bein beim Gehen kürzer an, ein extrem unangenehmes Gefühl! Kennt das jemand?


----------



## Bohnenbrecher (24. Juli 2021)

KE56 schrieb:


> Hallo Leidensgenossen,
> mich hat es am 24.2.2021 erwischt. Ich wurde von der linken Seite nach rechts umgeworfen, blieb mit dem Fuß in den Klickpedalen hängen und knallte auf die rechte Hüfte. Das heißt, nicht nur der OSHB, sondern noch üble Sehnen- und Bänderzerrungen. Mir wurde eine DHS mit Antirotationsschraube eingebaut. Dabei wird übrigens das Bein extrem gestreckt, was zusätzlichen Stress für Muskeln und Sehnen bedeutet. Acht Wochen Teilbelastung mit 20kg und anschließende dreiwöchige Reha verliefen weitgehend problemlos. Nach elf Wochen durfte ich wieder voll belasten, kurze Strecken ohne Hilfsmittel gehen, für längere Strecken benutze ich Wanderstöcke, mittlerweile kann ich auch ein oder zwei km "frei" gehen. Aber die eigentlichen Probleme fingen nach der Reha erst richtig an. Ich habe zwar keine Ruheschmerzen, aber von der Symptomatik her genau das, was BirgitNeubauer am 20.5.2020 schilderte. Gehen ist schmerzhaft, es zieht an allen möglich Stellen an Oberschenkel, Leiste bis hin zum Po. Es sind Muskelschmerzen wie bei einer Zerrung, stechende Sehnenschmerzen vor allem an der Innenseite,  die bis ins Knie ausstrahlen, besonders beim Aufstehen nach längerem Sitzen. Das Merkwürdige ist: ich kann mit den Stöcken recht anspruchsvolle Wanderungen bis 10km Länge machen, nach dem ersten etwa halben Kilometer kann ich nahezu beschwerdefrei gehen. Am Abend oder auch am nächsten Tag sind die geschilderten Beschwerden aber dann stärker, als wenn ich nicht gewandert wäre. Ich finde einfach nicht das richtige Maß zwischen Bewegen und Schonen! Weder Arzt noch Physio können mir da richtig  weiterhelfen.
> 
> Ich habe noch ein weiteres nerviges Problem, das keiner von euch zu haben scheint: obwohl Arzt und Physio bestätigen, ich hätte keine Beinlängendifferenz und keinen Beckenschiefstand, fühlt sich betroffene Bein beim Gehen kürzer an, ein extrem unangenehmes Gefühl! Kennt das jemand?


Hallo das tut mir sehr leid dein Leiden echt, dir muß geholfen werden, habe jetzt eine Prothese Zeit zwei Wochen hatte mich mit ähnlichen Schmerzen 1,5 Jahre herum genervt. 
Sobald das Metall bei dir raus kann würde ich sofort einen MRT /MRI Scan anfragen, nicht aufgeben hinterher sein! Nach dem Scan bin ich mir sicher das man was erkennen kann! 👍 
Ich wünsche dir viel Kraft die kommende Zeit. 
Lg aus den Niederlanden 
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KE56 (24. Juli 2021)

Hallo Wolfgang,
hast du die neue Hüfte wegen einer Nekrose bekommen, oder weil die Schmerzen nicht besser wurden im Laufe der Zeit? Sind die Beschwerden mit der Prothese jetzt weg?
Viele Grüße
Karl-Eugen


----------



## Anferd (24. Juli 2021)

KE56 schrieb:


> Hallo Leidensgenossen,
> mich hat es am 24.2.2021 erwischt. Ich wurde von der linken Seite nach rechts umgeworfen, blieb mit dem Fuß in den Klickpedalen hängen und knallte auf die rechte Hüfte. Das heißt, nicht nur der OSHB, sondern noch üble Sehnen- und Bänderzerrungen. Mir wurde eine DHS mit Antirotationsschraube eingebaut. Dabei wird übrigens das Bein extrem gestreckt, was zusätzlichen Stress für Muskeln und Sehnen bedeutet. Acht Wochen Teilbelastung mit 20kg und anschließende dreiwöchige Reha verliefen weitgehend problemlos. Nach elf Wochen durfte ich wieder voll belasten, kurze Strecken ohne Hilfsmittel gehen, für längere Strecken benutze ich Wanderstöcke, mittlerweile kann ich auch ein oder zwei km "frei" gehen. Aber die eigentlichen Probleme fingen nach der Reha erst richtig an. Ich habe zwar keine Ruheschmerzen, aber von der Symptomatik her genau das, was BirgitNeubauer am 20.5.2020 schilderte. Gehen ist schmerzhaft, es zieht an allen möglich Stellen an Oberschenkel, Leiste bis hin zum Po. Es sind Muskelschmerzen wie bei einer Zerrung, stechende Sehnenschmerzen vor allem an der Innenseite,  die bis ins Knie ausstrahlen, besonders beim Aufstehen nach längerem Sitzen. Das Merkwürdige ist: ich kann mit den Stöcken recht anspruchsvolle Wanderungen bis 10km Länge machen, nach dem ersten etwa halben Kilometer kann ich nahezu beschwerdefrei gehen. Am Abend oder auch am nächsten Tag sind die geschilderten Beschwerden aber dann stärker, als wenn ich nicht gewandert wäre. Ich finde einfach nicht das richtige Maß zwischen Bewegen und Schonen! Weder Arzt noch Physio können mir da richtig  weiterhelfen.
> 
> Ich habe noch ein weiteres nerviges Problem, das keiner von euch zu haben scheint: obwohl Arzt und Physio bestätigen, ich hätte keine Beinlängendifferenz und keinen Beckenschiefstand, fühlt sich betroffene Bein beim Gehen kürzer an, ein extrem unangenehmes Gefühl! Kennt das jemand?


Das ist ja erst 5 Monate her. Du bist noch mitten in der Heilung. Nach meinem Achillessehnenriss sagten Arzt und Physio, die Heilung ist total individuell. Das dumme Internet sagte, nach einem Jahr wird es nicht mehr besser. Durch den Schwachsinn habe ich mich dann leider ziemlich verrückt gemacht. Letztendlich habe ich vor allem in zweiten Jahr viel verbessert und besser als vorher zurechttrainiert&gedehnt. Die Knieschmerzen auf der anderen Seite bin ich auch los. 

"Ich finde einfach nicht das richtige Maß zwischen Bewegen und Schonen" Lieber abwechslungsreich trainieren und auch Mobilitätsübungen machen, soweit vertretbar. Ganz falsch machst du wahrscheinlich nichts. Da kann weniger wirklich kaputtgehen, als man meint. 

Warst du denn vorher wirklich leichtfüßig? Wie viel Gewicht müssen Deine Beine tragen? Mit "schweren Knochen" und Jahrzehnt(en) am Sünden in den Beinen läuft das halt anders, als bei einem 22jährigen Trailrunner. 

Ganz sicher ist bei dir noch viel im Ungleichgewicht. Der Bewegungsapparat ist sehr komplex. Für dein Problem würde es reichen, wenn das Fußgewölbe auf einer Seite verkümmert oder noch verspannt ist. Blackroll fürs Bein, blackrollball fürs Fußgewölbe und die Wade, Dehnübungen fürs ganze Bein. 

Ich habe lange Spaziergäng gemacht. Wurde davon sehr schlapp, hatte Kopfschmerzen und andere Probleme. Tja, vom Laufen mit dem Spezialstiefel habe ich mir angewöhnt, Muskeln in der Wade zu verkrampfen. Das zieht bis in den Nacken, der verspannt und macht die restlichen Probleme. Finde sowas mal raus. Die meisten Leute merken einfach nach einigen Jahren, dass es besser geworden ist. Ich musste bewusst aus der Psyche das Bein entspannen beim Aufsetzen. 

Gute Physio. Yoga! Und PhysioVideos auf YT haben mir geholfen (


----------



## Bohnenbrecher (24. Juli 2021)

KE56 schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfgang,
> hast du die neue Hüfte wegen einer Nekrose bekommen, oder weil die Schmerzen nicht besser wurden im Laufe der Zeit? Sind die Beschwerden mit der Prothese jetzt weg?
> Viele Grüße
> Karl-Eugen


Hoi Eugen, ja eine AV Nekrose haben sie letzten Ende festgestellt. Kann ja sein das im hinteren fumorkopf bi dir auch Knochen abgestorben ist! 
Ich fühle mich mit jetzt 51 Jahren sehr gut und habe keine Schmerzen mehr! Tipp Helios Endo Klinik Hamburg! Die sind Spitzenreiter in Deutschland!


----------



## FabiH1 (24. Juli 2021)

KE56 schrieb:


> Hallo Leidensgenossen,
> mich hat es am 24.2.2021 erwischt. Ich wurde von der linken Seite nach rechts umgeworfen, blieb mit dem Fuß in den Klickpedalen hängen und knallte auf die rechte Hüfte. Das heißt, nicht nur der OSHB, sondern noch üble Sehnen- und Bänderzerrungen. Mir wurde eine DHS mit Antirotationsschraube eingebaut. Dabei wird übrigens das Bein extrem gestreckt, was zusätzlichen Stress für Muskeln und Sehnen bedeutet. Acht Wochen Teilbelastung mit 20kg und anschließende dreiwöchige Reha verliefen weitgehend problemlos. Nach elf Wochen durfte ich wieder voll belasten, kurze Strecken ohne Hilfsmittel gehen, für längere Strecken benutze ich Wanderstöcke, mittlerweile kann ich auch ein oder zwei km "frei" gehen. Aber die eigentlichen Probleme fingen nach der Reha erst richtig an. Ich habe zwar keine Ruheschmerzen, aber von der Symptomatik her genau das, was BirgitNeubauer am 20.5.2020 schilderte. Gehen ist schmerzhaft, es zieht an allen möglich Stellen an Oberschenkel, Leiste bis hin zum Po. Es sind Muskelschmerzen wie bei einer Zerrung, stechende Sehnenschmerzen vor allem an der Innenseite,  die bis ins Knie ausstrahlen, besonders beim Aufstehen nach längerem Sitzen. Das Merkwürdige ist: ich kann mit den Stöcken recht anspruchsvolle Wanderungen bis 10km Länge machen, nach dem ersten etwa halben Kilometer kann ich nahezu beschwerdefrei gehen. Am Abend oder auch am nächsten Tag sind die geschilderten Beschwerden aber dann stärker, als wenn ich nicht gewandert wäre. Ich finde einfach nicht das richtige Maß zwischen Bewegen und Schonen! Weder Arzt noch Physio können mir da richtig  weiterhelfen.
> 
> Ich habe noch ein weiteres nerviges Problem, das keiner von euch zu haben scheint: obwohl Arzt und Physio bestätigen, ich hätte keine Beinlängendifferenz und keinen Beckenschiefstand, fühlt sich betroffene Bein beim Gehen kürzer an, ein extrem unangenehmes Gefühl! Kennt das jemand?


Hi, ich hatte ähnliche Probleme. Stechende Schmerzen, gefühlter Schiefstand...konnte ein Jahr lang nur humpeln und nicht länger als 20 Minuten Auto fahren. Das war schon sehr belastend. Nach einem Jahr wurde das Metall dann wegen der Probleme entfernt. Ab da ging es schlagartig bergauf. Schon direkt im Aufwachraum hatte ich sein sehr befreiendes Gefühl. Der Unfall ist jetzt ca. 3 Jahre her und ich merke fast nichts mehr.
Gib dem ganzen noch ein wenig Zeit zum Heilen und versuche optimistisch zu bleiben. So ein krasser Bruch braucht einfach seine Zeit. Ich wünsche dir eine gute Besserung.


----------



## KE56 (24. Juli 2021)

Danke für die Antworten! Ich bin zwar nicht mehr der Jüngste mit 65, aber ich ich denke für mein Alter doch noch recht leichtfüßig. Ich bin 187 groß, wiege 75kg und fahre (bisher) seit Jahrzehnten jedes Jahr etwa 12000km Rad, im Sommer üblicherweise 70-120km-Touren. Ich habe ein "Fitnessbike", fahre also Radwege, Waldwege und , Nebenstraßen, also kein Gelände. Radfahren ginge jetzt eigentlich wieder ganz gut, aber ich habe noch eine mentale Sperre im Kopf. Der Film meines Sturzes läuft immer noch im Kopfkino ab. So setze ich mich halt auf den Hometrainer. Ist halt leider nicht annähernd dasselbe. Ist schon wahr, fünf Monate ist da noch keine Zeit, aber die Schmerzen zermürben einfach, vor allem wenn man nicht weiß, wie lange noch, und wie der Endzustand aussehen wird.


----------



## FabiH1 (24. Juli 2021)

KE56 schrieb:


> Hallo Leidensgenossen,
> mich hat es am 24.2.2021 erwischt. Ich wurde von der linken Seite nach rechts umgeworfen, blieb mit dem Fuß in den Klickpedalen hängen und knallte auf die rechte Hüfte. Das heißt, nicht nur der OSHB, sondern noch üble Sehnen- und Bänderzerrungen. Mir wurde eine DHS mit Antirotationsschraube eingebaut. Dabei wird übrigens das Bein extrem gestreckt, was zusätzlichen Stress für Muskeln und Sehnen bedeutet. Acht Wochen Teilbelastung mit 20kg und anschließende dreiwöchige Reha verliefen weitgehend problemlos. Nach elf Wochen durfte ich wieder voll belasten, kurze Strecken ohne Hilfsmittel gehen, für längere Strecken benutze ich Wanderstöcke, mittlerweile kann ich auch ein oder zwei km "frei" gehen. Aber die eigentlichen Probleme fingen nach der Reha erst richtig an. Ich habe zwar keine Ruheschmerzen, aber von der Symptomatik her genau das, was BirgitNeubauer am 20.5.2020 schilderte. Gehen ist schmerzhaft, es zieht an allen möglich Stellen an Oberschenkel, Leiste bis hin zum Po. Es sind Muskelschmerzen wie bei einer Zerrung, stechende Sehnenschmerzen vor allem an der Innenseite,  die bis ins Knie ausstrahlen, besonders beim Aufstehen nach längerem Sitzen. Das Merkwürdige ist: ich kann mit den Stöcken recht anspruchsvolle Wanderungen bis 10km Länge machen, nach dem ersten etwa halben Kilometer kann ich nahezu beschwerdefrei gehen. Am Abend oder auch am nächsten Tag sind die geschilderten Beschwerden aber dann stärker, als wenn ich nicht gewandert wäre. Ich finde einfach nicht das richtige Maß zwischen Bewegen und Schonen! Weder Arzt noch Physio können mir da richtig  weiterhelfen.
> 
> Ich habe noch ein weiteres nerviges Problem, das keiner von euch zu haben scheint: obwohl Arzt und Physio bestätigen, ich hätte keine Beinlängendifferenz und keinen Beckenschiefstand, fühlt sich betroffene Bein beim Gehen kürzer an, ein extrem unangenehmes Gefühl! Kennt das jemand?


Probiers mal mit Mountainbiken, kein Scherz. Obwohl ich kaum 100 m Laufen konnte, gingen mittlere Touren ohne Probleme. Da du das meiste Gewicht auf dem Sattel hast, ist es wesentlich schonender als Laufen.


----------



## Bohnenbrecher (24. Juli 2021)

KE56 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten! Ich bin zwar nicht mehr der Jüngste mit 65, aber ich ich denke für mein Alter doch noch recht leichtfüßig. Ich bin 187 groß, wiege 75kg und fahre (bisher) seit Jahrzehnten jedes Jahr etwa 12000km Rad, im Sommer üblicherweise 70-120km-Touren. Ich habe ein "Fitnessbike", fahre also Radwege, Waldwege und , Nebenstraßen, also kein Gelände. Radfahren ginge jetzt eigentlich wieder ganz gut, aber ich habe noch eine mentale Sperre im Kopf. Der Film meines Sturzes läuft immer noch im Kopfkino ab. So setze ich mich halt auf den Hometrainer. Ist halt leider nicht annähernd dasselbe. Ist schon wahr, fünf Monate ist da noch keine Zeit, aber die Schmerzen zermürben einfach, vor allem wenn man nicht weiß, wie lange noch, und wie der Endzustand aussehen wird.


Eugen, Schrauben raus scannen lassen. 👍 Alles Gute und ich kann mit dir fühlen würde auch gerne wieder 8000km pro Jahr schruppen, kann aber auch erst jetzt mit der neuen Hüfte, im Dezember auf der Rolle richtig loslegen, also gib dir die Zeit und probier inzwischen einen Scan zu erreichen.. 👍


----------



## KE56 (24. Juli 2021)

Ja, es fängt schon langsam an wieder zu kribbeln. Ich habe mir jetzt von Ortema eine Hüftprotektorhose besorgt und die Klickpedale abgeschraubt. Das mir Radfahren gut tut, merke ich an meinem Heimtrainer. Das Beste wäre gewesen, direkt nach dem Unfall wieder aufs Rad, aber das ging leider nicht. Je länger man da zuwartet, umso schwerer wirds. Biken ist halt nun mein Sport!


----------



## Anferd (24. Juli 2021)

KE56 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten! Ich bin zwar nicht mehr der Jüngste mit 65, aber ich ich denke für mein Alter doch noch recht leichtfüßig. Ich bin 187 groß, wiege 75kg und fahre (bisher) seit Jahrzehnten jedes Jahr etwa 12000km Rad, im Sommer üblicherweise 70-120km-Touren. Ich habe ein "Fitnessbike", fahre also Radwege, Waldwege und , Nebenstraßen, also kein Gelände. Radfahren ginge jetzt eigentlich wieder ganz gut, aber ich habe noch eine mentale Sperre im Kopf. Der Film meines Sturzes läuft immer noch im Kopfkino ab. So setze ich mich halt auf den Hometrainer. Ist halt leider nicht annähernd dasselbe. Ist schon wahr, fünf Monate ist da noch keine Zeit, aber die Schmerzen zermürben einfach, vor allem wenn man nicht weiß, wie lange noch, und wie der Endzustand aussehen wird.


Sportlich! Das ist eine gute Grundlage für die Gewebeheilung. Bei so einem Radelpensum könntest du aber einige Schieflagen in den Beinen mitgebracht haben, wenn du keine Ausgleichsübungen gemacht hast. Viel entspannt barfuß auf einem Bein stehen und mit den Armen rudern hilft schon 

Erstmal Gymnastik machen und optimistisch sein halte ich für schlau. Die anderen haben natürlich recht, daneben weiter abklären / Bildgebung machen lassen kann eine gute Idee sein. 


Zum Trauma. Ich verarbeite sowas in Übungen, habe aber auch guten Zugriff auf meine Emotionen. Die Emotionen, Schmerzen, Ängste wollen ihren Zweck erfüllen, gehört werden. Dann gehen sie auch langsam wieder. Manchmal muss man sie erstmal verdrängen und funktionieren - aber je früher man sie verarbeitet, um so besser. Entspannen, Sicherheit wahrnehmen und dann die Gefühle zulassen, ihnen zuhören, sie vielleicht bloß da sein lassen, ihnen dankbar sein. Auch Angst möchte dich ja einfach nur beschützen. Die Psyche heilt ganz gut - wenn man ab und zu etwas Ruhe hat und dann die Zügel loslässt. Wenns alleine zu arg wird, kann man sowas auch gut in einigen Stunden mit einem Therapeuten aufarbeiten.
Alles Gute!


----------



## Daetwyler (6. November 2021)

Hallo Ihr Lieben. Mich hat es am 24.07.2001 auch erwischt. Zwar nicht auf dem MTB dafür zur Abwechslug auf den Inline-Skates. Nichts spektakuläres, einfach dumm gelaufen. Das Ganze natürlich im Urlaub im Tessin inkl. Sprachbarriere. Nach 3 1/2 Stunden lag ich auch schon im OP. Mediale Schenkelhals Trümmerfraktur nach Garden III. Wurde mittels DHS versorgt. Lag dann 15 ! Tage im Spital da mein Kreislauf verrückt spielte und die Schmerzversorgung nicht einzustellen war. Mein Körper scheint auf Morphin und all die anderen Opiathe nicht anzusprechen. Hatte dann 8 Wochen Nullbelastung weil der Bruch so blöde liegt und kämpfe mich derzeit zurück. Jetzt nach 15 Wochen Post OP ist der Bruch zwar sauber verheilt aber ich gehe für längere Strecken immer noch an den Stöcken. Im Haus bewege ich mich frei, schwanke aber ziemlich stark. Gehe 2 x die Woche zur Physio für Massage und an die Geräte. Zuhaus hab ich mir natürlich ne Rolle zugelegt. Mehr als 20 Min. am Stück und 7 Km weiter schaff ich aber beim besten Willen nicht. Kotz mir so schon die Lunge raus. Ich sag Euch, ich bin echt gefrustet gehts nur so schleppend voran. Auch gibts immer mal wieder sehr schmerzhafte Abende (wohl eher muskulär) welche mich psychisch dann komplett aus der Bahn werfen. Mein Orthopäde meinte, es brauche die 7 fache Zeit meiner Nullbelastung bis ich wieder soweit bin wie vor dem Unfall. Horror! Dazu noch die Angst im Nacken einer Nekrose. Ach ja, ich bin weiblich und 43 Jahre alt. War vor dem Unfall 2 x die Woche mit dem MTB unterwegs und auch sonst sehr aktiv (haben einen Hund). Kann mir jemand Mut machen und hat ähnliches erlebt. Hier lese ich von so vielen wie schnell sie wieder auf den Beinen waren. Ich wär derzeit schon nur froh wenn ich wieder normal laufen könnte. Komm auch noch nicht aus dem 90 Grad Winkel in der Hüfte... somit bin ich immer noch auf Hilfe angewiesen beim Schuhe binden usw. Voll der Frust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankobar (6. November 2021)

Daetwyler schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben. Mich hat es am 24.07.2001 auch erwischt. Zwar nicht auf dem MTB dafür zur Abwechslug auf den Inline-Skates. Nichts spektakuläres, einfach dumm gelaufen. Das Ganze natürlich im Urlaub im Tessin inkl. Sprachbarriere. Nach 3 1/2 Stunden lag ich auch schon im OP. Mediale Schenkelhals Trümmerfraktur nach Garden III. Wurde mittels DHS versorgt. Lag dann 15 ! Tage im Spital da mein Kreislauf verrückt spielte und die Schmerzversorgung nicht einzustellen war. Mein Körper scheint auf Morphin und all die anderen Opiathe nicht anzusprechen. Hatte dann 8 Wochen Nullbelastung weil der Bruch so blöde liegt und kämpfe mich derzeit zurück. Jetzt nach 15 Wochen Post OP ist der Bruch zwar sauber verheilt aber ich gehe für längere Strecken immer noch an den Stöcken. Im Haus bewege ich mich frei, schwanke aber ziemlich stark. Gehe 2 x die Woche zur Physio für Massage und an die Geräte. Zuhaus hab ich mir natürlich ne Rolle zugelegt. Mehr als 20 Min. am Stück und 7 Km weiter schaff ich aber beim besten Willen nicht. Kotz mir so schon die Lunge raus. Ich sag Euch, ich bin echt gefrustet gehts nur so schleppend voran. Auch gibts immer mal wieder sehr schmerzhafte Abende (wohl eher muskulär) welche mich psychisch dann komplett aus der Bahn werfen. Mein Orthopäde meinte, es brauche die 7 fache Zeit meiner Nullbelastung bis ich wieder soweit bin wie vor dem Unfall. Horror! Dazu noch die Angst im Nacken einer Nekrose. Ach ja, ich bin weiblich und 43 Jahre alt. War vor dem Unfall 2 x die Woche mit dem MTB unterwegs und auch sonst sehr aktiv (haben einen Hund). Kann mir jemand Mut machen und hat ähnliches erlebt. Hier lese ich von so vielen wie schnell sie wieder auf den Beinen waren. Ich wär derzeit schon nur froh wenn ich wieder normal laufen könnte. Komm auch noch nicht aus dem 90 Grad Winkel in der Hüfte... somit bin ich immer noch auf Hilfe angewiesen beim Schuhe binden usw. Voll der Frust.


Bei dir dauert es halt länger als bei anderen aber dennoch tut sich was. Du kannst wieder laufen. Wichtig ist dass du immer wieder und regelmäßig deine Pbungen machst die dir die Physios empfehlen. Auch wenn das bei mir nicht so extrem war so musste ich dich auch Monate danach immer wieder feststellen das irgendwas anders ist. Ein zwicken hier, ein Ziehen da, Unbeweglichkeit, Schmerzen bei längerer Belastung usw. Mir hat zB leichtes Training auf dem Ergometer gut geholfen um die Durchblutung anzukurbeln. D.h. ca 3 Wochen nach meiner OP gemacht so meine ich. Du lagst sehr lange im Krankenhaus. Potenziere einfach die Zeit der deiner Heilung zum Aufenthalt. Dein Bruch scheint einfach komplizierter zu sein und braucht daher mehr Zeit. Und wenn es möglich ist lasse die DHS entfernen. Die blockiert gefühlt. Nach der Entfernung waren alle meinen kleinen Probleme weg. Ich kann wieder alles machen. Du bist auf einem guten Weg, nur das Licht am Ende des Tunnels sieht du noch nicht obwohl du ihn schon näher gekommen bist. Vieles kommt von ganz alleine, dein Körper macht das schon ohne das es schneller geht wenn du ungeduldig bist.


----------



## KE56 (6. November 2021)

nach 4/5 Monaten ging es mir recht ähnlich wie Daetwyler jetzt. Mittlerweile sind es beinahe 9 Monate her, und ich möchte berichten, wie es mir mittlerweile geht. Die Beschwerden sind nicht weg, aber anders! Ich kann sie mittlerweile in zwei Gruppen einteilen, ich nenne sie die "guten" und die "schlechten" Beschwerden. Die guten sind die, die durch Dehnung, Physio-Übungen und Gehen nachlassen und deren Schmerzintensität bei einer "falschen" oder zu extremen Bewegung kontinuierlich geringer wird. Beim Aufstehen nach langem Sitzen z.B. spannt es im Oberschenkel, das legt sich aber nach einigen Schritten. Ich kann auch ohne Stöcke "geradeaus" gehen, Einbeinstand geht auch sehr gut, das Bein fühlt sich "stabil" an, ich habe keine Ruheschmerzen. Dann die schlechten: bei mir wurde, wie bei den meisten, eine DHS zusammen mit einer "Antirotationsschraube" verbaut. Diese stand schon nach der OP ein Stück über, mittlerweile noch mehr, weil die Fraktur mit der Zeit ein Stück "zusammensintert". Ich kann jetzt den Kopf der Schraube direkt unterhalb des Trochanters erfühlen, sie ragt jetzt in diverse Strukturen rein. Das sind der tractus iliotibialis, der MFL (ein Muskel), sowie diverse Schleimbeutel. Diese Schraube macht jeden Schritt schmerzhaft, vor allem dann, wenn beim Gehen das Bein in Extensionsstellung, also"hinten", ist. Das strahlt dann aus bis ins Knie, und wird schlimmer, je länger ich auf meinen Spaziergängen unterwegs bin. Die Schritte werden dann verkürzt, man verkrampft, alles wird noch schlimmer, eine Pause wird nötig. Aber wenn ich Glück habe, bekomme ich diese Schraube noch im November raus, und ich erhoffe mir dadurch eine große Besserung, ich werde hier berichten. Ich habe mittlerweile die Meinung dreier Orthopäden/Unfallchirurgen gehört: einer meinte, raus nach 6, der andere nach 12, der dritte nach 9 Monaten, aber nur nach zwei CTs im Abstand von einem Vierteljahr. Die eigentliche DHS stört mich nicht spürbar und soll wohl noch ein knappes Jahr drin bleiben, da sind sich die Weißkittel einig. @Daetwyler: ja, die psychische Belastung ist schon extrem: die lange Zeit des erzwungenen Stillstands, die noch nach Jahren drohende Nekrose/Pseudarthrose, auch ist der Verlauf nicht sich stetig bessernd, es gibt Tage, da ists schlechter als noch vor einer Woche, das zieht dann ganz besonders runter. Auch bei mir dauert es wohl länger als bei manch anderen hier im Forum, das ist bei jedem anders. Aber über die ganzen bisherigen 9 Monate betrachtet gehts eindeutig aufwärts, das ist auch bei dir so! Aufgrund der Erfahrung vieler hier im Forum darf man sich auch von der Metallentfernung noch einen großen Schritt in Richtung Beschwerdefreiheit erhoffen.


----------



## Bohnenbrecher (6. November 2021)

Daetwyler schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben. Mich hat es am 24.07.2001 auch erwischt. Zwar nicht auf dem MTB dafür zur Abwechslug auf den Inline-Skates. Nichts spektakuläres, einfach dumm gelaufen. Das Ganze natürlich im Urlaub im Tessin inkl. Sprachbarriere. Nach 3 1/2 Stunden lag ich auch schon im OP. Mediale Schenkelhals Trümmerfraktur nach Garden III. Wurde mittels DHS versorgt. Lag dann 15 ! Tage im Spital da mein Kreislauf verrückt spielte und die Schmerzversorgung nicht einzustellen war. Mein Körper scheint auf Morphin und all die anderen Opiathe nicht anzusprechen. Hatte dann 8 Wochen Nullbelastung weil der Bruch so blöde liegt und kämpfe mich derzeit zurück. Jetzt nach 15 Wochen Post OP ist der Bruch zwar sauber verheilt aber ich gehe für längere Strecken immer noch an den Stöcken. Im Haus bewege ich mich frei, schwanke aber ziemlich stark. Gehe 2 x die Woche zur Physio für Massage und an die Geräte. Zuhaus hab ich mir natürlich ne Rolle zugelegt. Mehr als 20 Min. am Stück und 7 Km weiter schaff ich aber beim besten Willen nicht. Kotz mir so schon die Lunge raus. Ich sag Euch, ich bin echt gefrustet gehts nur so schleppend voran. Auch gibts immer mal wieder sehr schmerzhafte Abende (wohl eher muskulär) welche mich psychisch dann komplett aus der Bahn werfen. Mein Orthopäde meinte, es brauche die 7 fache Zeit meiner Nullbelastung bis ich wieder soweit bin wie vor dem Unfall. Horror! Dazu noch die Angst im Nacken einer Nekrose. Ach ja, ich bin weiblich und 43 Jahre alt. War vor dem Unfall 2 x die Woche mit dem MTB unterwegs und auch sonst sehr aktiv (haben einen Hund). Kann mir jemand Mut machen und hat ähnliches erlebt. Hier lese ich von so vielen wie schnell sie wieder auf den Beinen waren. Ich wär derzeit schon nur froh wenn ich wieder normal laufen könnte. Komm auch noch nicht aus dem 90 Grad Winkel in der Hüfte... somit bin ich immer noch auf Hilfe angewiesen beim Schuhe binden usw. Voll der Frust.


Also dass alles ist dieses Jahr passiert 2021 oder? 
Wenn ich Zeit habe werde ich dir Mut machen, gehe davon aus dass es früher oder später eine nekrose wird, wie bei mir drei Jahre lang gut gegangen, dann auf einmal nur noch Schmerzen 1.5 Jahre damit rumgelaufen etc.etc..etc beste für dich! Neue Hüfte dauert lange bis du sie bekommst aber danach wird auf jedenfall alles wieder besser. 
Tip Helios Klinik Hamburg Dr Professor Gehrke ist der beste.. 👍 Melde dich bei den mal bist noch viel zu jung um ein Leben zu führen wie es jetzt ist... Wünsche dir echt alles gute Kopf hoch.. Können sonst gerne auch mal telefonieren... Dann aber über PN. Kommunikation bitte wegen privat und den ganzen Mist. Lg Wolfgang Ulrich


----------



## KE56 (6. November 2021)

@Bohnenbrecher: entschuldige, aber ich finde es nicht gerade als Mut machend, wenn man jemand, der sich wie Daetwyler gerade in der schlimmsten Phase nach dem Unfall befindet, prophezeit, "dass es früher oder später eine Nekrose wird". Es gibt, auch hier in diesem Beitrag, genug Beispiele, wo es gut ausgegangen ist und die seit Jahren ohne Probleme sind. Leider war es bei dir nicht so, das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass auch alle anderen das gleiche Pech haben müssen. Im übrigen gibt es auch in anderen Gegenden sehr gute Ärzte, mit Hilfe der "Weißen Liste" lassen die sich auch finden. Eine solche Op bedeutet doch auch Nachsorge, und ich würde da nicht jedes Mal zum Beispiel von München nach Hamburg reisen wollen.


----------



## Bohnenbrecher (6. November 2021)

KE56 schrieb:


> @Bohnenbrecher: entschuldige, aber ich finde es nicht gerade als Mut machend, wenn man jemand, der sich wie Daetwyler gerade in der schlimmsten Phase nach dem Unfall befindet, prophezeit, "dass es früher oder später eine Nekrose wird". Es gibt, auch hier in diesem Beitrag, genug Beispiele, wo es gut ausgegangen ist und die seit Jahren ohne Probleme sind. Leider war es bei dir nicht so, das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass auch alle anderen das gleiche Pech haben müssen. Im übrigen gibt es auch in anderen Gegenden sehr gute Ärzte, mit Hilfe der "Weißen Liste" lassen die sich auch finden. Eine solche Op bedeutet doch auch Nachsorge, und ich würde da nicht jedes Mal zum Beispiel von München nach Hamburg reisen wollen.


OK, sorry war ein bisschen kurz und kalt von mir. Habe das alles nur schon hinter mir und wollte nur ehrlich sein. Wünsche dir den guten Weg zu Besserung ‼️


----------



## OliDuro (7. November 2021)

Mit der schnellen Versorgung hast Du jedenfalls schonmal eine gute Grundlage dafür, dass es gut geht.
Klar, die Angst vor der Nekrose bleibt, aber auch an die gewöhnt man sich. Ändern kann man daran eh nichts, außer dem Körper (den Knochen!) die nötige Zeit zu geben, die sie brauchen.
Das geht auf Kosten der Muskulatur, aber die lässt sich wieder aufbauen, wenn auch mühsam.

Ich war 2013 nach 2 1/2 Monaten in einer 4-wöchigen Reha, wo man 6-8h tägl. an der Muskulatur gearbeitet hat. Danach wieder "arbeitsfähig", aber immernoch mit wackeln.

Jetzt nach 8 Jahren keine Nekrose, ich  denke, ich bin durch und hatte riesiges Glück, schnell und gut operiert worden zu sein.

Die Schmerzen - vor allem Be- und Entlastungsschmerz waren nach Metallentfernung (18 Monate nach Einbau) erst weg.

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen!


----------



## quepasatony (12. November 2021)

Motivation für alle, die es erwischt hat: OSH-Bruch März 2018 (ganz ab und verrutscht); Metall raus Januar 2019.

Ich möchte motivieren, nicht aufschneiden. Dran bleiben und ihr schafft es!

*Jahr 2018:*





*2019: *



*2020: *





*Mai 2019, vier Monate nach Metallentfernung, 1 Woche Malle: *





*November 2019, Jahr der Metallentfernung:*




*12km Lauf, 2019*




*Großglockner (nicht nur das Rad war oben) 2021*




*Pico de las Nieves Gran Canaria 2021*


----------



## KE56 (12. November 2021)

Wirklich beeindruckend! Brachte die Metallentfernung eine deutliche Besserung? Vor allem bereits nach einem Dreivierteljahr, da ist sonst immer von der doppelten Zeit die Rede. Ist bei dir jetzt alles wie vorher, oder gibts noch Baustellen?


----------



## quepasatony (12. November 2021)

KE56 schrieb:


> Wirklich beeindruckend! Brachte die Metallentfernung eine deutliche Besserung? Vor allem bereits nach einem Dreivierteljahr, da ist sonst immer von der doppelten Zeit die Rede. Ist bei dir jetzt alles wie vorher, oder gibts noch Baustellen?



Ich hatte auch mit der Schraube (DHS) nach der Heilung wenig Probleme. Klar gespürt habe ich sie schon, aber keine großen Schmerzen, nachdem ich mich daran gewöhnt hatte.

Die Metallentfernung war erstmal ein Rückschritt, weil ich nach der Entnahme-OP schon erstmal ein paar Wochen Schmerzen hatte und mich schonen musste. Danach ging es weiter bergauf. 

Die Entfernung war so früh, weil ich ansonsten fit und das Röntgen kurz vor Entnahme unauffällig war. Man muss vielleicht (in Bescheidenheit) dazu sagen, dass ich vor dem Unfall auch schon recht gut in Form war.

Baustellen heute:

Habe noch immer sichtbar weniger Muskelmasse (wenn man bei einem Lauch wie mir davon sprechen kann) am betroffenen Oberschenkel
Leichte Skoliose vom schiefen Sitzen, die zu Verspannungen im Rücken führt

Aber am Bruch an sich habe ich Stand heute keine Anzeichen von Spätfolgen (klopfe auf Holz).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daetwyler (12. November 2021)

Danke für all Eure Antworten. Schön zu sehen, dass man nicht alleine da steht. Der Heilungsverlauf scheint in der Tat sehr individuell zu sein.

@KE56: Tut mir Leid, läuft es bei Dir anscheinend auch nicht ganz so rund. Weiter kämpfen und Geduld haben. Toi toi toi. Das mit dem Gefühl der Beinlängendifferenz kenne ich leider auch.

@Bohnenbrecher: Deine Zeilen sind in der Tat nicht gerade motivierend... aber auch verständlich mit Deiner Erfahrung. Hoffe es geht Dir jetzt soweit gut und Du bist beschwerdefrei. 

@OliDuro: Freut mich sehr gehts Dir nach 8 Jahren so gut, ohne Nekrose, ohne Schmerzen. Das macht Mut!

@quepasatony: Wow, Du scheinst ja wieder top fit zu sein. So schön.... wünschte ich kann dann in ein paar Jahren auch sowas berichten.

Ich finde die aktuelle Situation bei mir schon recht zermürbend. War ich vor dem Unfall relativ aktiv unterwegs wünsche ich mir aktuell lediglich wieder "normal" laufen zu können. Habt/hattet Ihr auch so Knieschmerzen während dem Muskelaufbau? Gemäss Orthopäde scheint dort ja nichts kaputt zu sein.... wohl einfach eine extrem grosse Dysbalance der Muskeln. Wann konntet Ihr denn wieder ohne zu wanken laufen? Ich fühl mich derzeit wirklich oft wie ne alte Oma und die Zukunft macht mir Angst. Ich sehe kaum Fortschritte....aktuell eher nur noch Rückschritte.... aber anscheinend gehört das wohl leider dazu. So kämpfe ich weiter, mache fleissig tagtäglich meine Übungen und hoffe, bald aus diesem Hamsterrad wieder raus zu kommen.


----------



## OliDuro (12. November 2021)

Daetwyler schrieb:


> ...Wann konntet Ihr denn wieder ohne zu wanken laufen? Ich fühl mich derzeit wirklich oft wie ne alte Oma und die Zukunft macht mir Angst. Ich sehe kaum Fortschritte....aktuell eher nur noch Rückschritte.... aber anscheinend gehört das wohl leider dazu. So kämpfe ich weiter, mache fleissig tagtäglich meine Übungen und hoffe, bald aus diesem Hamsterrad wieder raus zu kommen.


Ich bin ja 2 1/2 Monate nach OP in eine 4-wöchige Reha gegangen. Danach immer noch mit Schwanken gelaufen, aber ohne Krücken und wieder arbeitsfähig.
Mein Physio hatte damals einen Tip für mich, wie ich Anfangs der Reha wieder gerade laufen konnte:
Auf die operierte Seite ein "Gewicht" an den Arm, damit die Muskulatur nicht ganz so viel halten muss.

Angefangen bin ich mit etwa 4kg (mein Rucksack mit ein paar Sachen drin), dann während der Reha immer weiter reduziert.

Es ist schon ein sehr anstrengender Weg, aber im Nachhinein hat es sich völlig gelohnt, sich mal  vier Wochen nur mit sich  selbst zu beschäftigen.

Ist denn bei Dir auch noch eine Reha geplant?


----------



## Daetwyler (12. November 2021)

@OliDuro Nein, bei mir ist keine Reha geplant. Gehe einfach 1 x die Woche in die Physio, 1 x die Woche an die Geräte und mache jeden Tag schön meine Übungen. Schaue auch, dass ich immer schön auf über 10'000 Schritte komme... aber mit den Knieschmerzen nicht immer ganz so einfach. Ja, der Weg zurück ist in der Tat ganz schön harte Arbeit. Das mit dem Gewicht verstehe ich aber nicht ganz... da muss die Muskulatur doch noch mehr arbeiten oder nicht? Werde es aber sicherlich mal ausprobieren. Wollte mir eh noch Gewichtsmanschetten kaufen damit ich meine Übungen etwas steigern kann... wenns dann auch noch beim Laufen hilft wäre ja perfekt.


----------



## OliDuro (12. November 2021)

Die Abduktoren (https://www.fitundattraktiv.de/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/abduktoren-adduktoren.jpg die außen liegenden Muskeln) bauen durch die Nichtbelastung und Krücken sehr schnell ab. Sie müssen aber, wenn Du das nicht operierte Bein beim Laufen hebst den gesamten Oberkörper halten.
Das schaffen sie nicht, deshalb kippt man - wenn man auf dem operierten Bein steht - genau auf diese Seite.

Das Zusatzgewicht auf der  op. Seite unterstützt die Muskulatur. Bei mir fehlte nicht viel.

Ich würde Dir aber dazu raten, Dich um einen Rehaplatz zu bemühen. 1x Physio (30 Minuten?) und 1x Geräte die Woche ist mit einem 5x6-7h Tag über drei oder  vier Wochen nicht zu vergleichen. Dazu gab's Massagen, die Verklebungen im Gewebe gelöst haben usw.


----------



## KE56 (13. November 2021)

Das mit dem Zusatzgewicht hat auch bei mir gut funktioniert. Das wirkt wie eine Art Ausgleichsgewicht. Was ich auch noch als hilfreich erachte: richtige Wanderstöcke, keine Nordic-Walking-Stöcke! Die hat mir der Reha-Arzt direkt im Anschluss an die Vollbelastung, also nach ca, 10 Wochen, empfohlen, zur "weiteren Harmonisierung des Gangbildes", wie er sich ausdrückte. Mit der Zeit bewegt man die Dinger nur noch mehr oder weniger passiv mit, d.h. sie werden nur mit wenig Kraft auf dem Boden aufgesetzt. Sie bewirken aber ein gewisses Sicherheitsgefühl und man geht damit "runder". Zu den Knieschmerzen: mein Orthopäde meint, die werden in der Regel von den Implantaten verursacht, die sind nämlich zwischen dem Oberschenkelknochen und dem tractus iliotibialis verbaut. Dieser "tractus" zieht sich von der Hüfte bis runter zum Knie und wird durch das Metall bei jedem Schritt gereizt. Diese "Tractusbeschwerden" treten auch bei Läufern auf und heißen dort "Läuferknie".


----------



## Daetwyler (13. November 2021)

Das mit der Reha ist so ne Sache... wenns der Arzt nicht so sieht zahlts auch die Versicherung nicht. Ausserdem bin ich sehr froh zu Hause zu sein da wir noch ne Tochter und diverse Tiere haben die versorgt werden müssen. An Bewegung mangelts also nicht bei mir 🙈

Ja, reine Physio hab ich nur 25 Min. pro Woche hauptsächlich zur Massage und um Verklebungen zu lösen. Vor der Physio geh ich aber immer noch 30 Min. an die Geräte plus noch an einem weiteren Tag. Dazu natürlich mehrmals Täglich diverse Übungen zu Hause sowie jeden 2. Tag auf die Rolle. Zuviel ist ja auch nicht gut meinte meine Physio resp. zeigt mir auch mein Körper. Gute Wanderstöck benutze ich seit zirka der 12. Woche. 

Bin soeben mit 3 Kg Gewicht in der Hand etwas rum gelaufen. Funktioniert wirklich 😊 Danke für den Tipp 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ekron (23. November 2021)

OliDuro schrieb:


> Mit der schnellen Versorgung hast Du jedenfalls schonmal eine gute Grundlage dafür, dass es gut geht.
> Klar, die Angst vor der Nekrose bleibt, aber auch an die gewöhnt man sich. Ändern kann man daran eh nichts, außer dem Körper (den Knochen!) die nötige Zeit zu geben, die sie brauchen.
> Das geht auf Kosten der Muskulatur, aber die lässt sich wieder aufbauen, wenn auch mühsam.
> 
> ...



Hallo, das mit dem Be-und Entlastungsschmerz kann ich bestätigen. (Sturz mit dem Crosser im Februar, auf überfrorenem Asphaltstück, dann OP und DHS-Schraube). Insbesondere bei einer Übung, single deadlift. Schraubenentfernung ist noch zu früh bei mir; es sind jetzt 9 Monate. Joggen geht, aber wird seitens PT und Arzt abgeraten.


----------



## fitforfunbiker (15. Dezember 2021)

Moin Moin, ich schreibe hier nun auch meine frische Geschichte auf. 2.12.21 heftiger Sturz auf die linke Seite in einer glatten Kurve auf dem Arbeitsweg. Beim Losfahren war kein Frost, das hat sich auf der Route dann geändert. Der Sturz war heftig, ich hatte Tempo gemacht, trotzdem bin ich nach dem Unfall 2 km weiter zur Arbeit gefahren und habe sitzend gearbeitet. Ich hatte lange am ganzen Körper gezittert. Abends hatte ich mich abholen lassen und konnte nicht auftreten.

Danach mehrere Tage ins Bett, aber es erholte sich nicht, das Bein hat nie richtig Kraft gehabt zu beugen. Am 8.12.21 ins Krankenhaus, also 6 Tage nach dem Unfall, Aufnahme als BG-Fall.

Befund: Eingestauchte Oberschenkelhalsfraktur, lt. Röntgenbild nicht verschoben. Man hat meine Fitness gelobt, trotz 54 Jahre war ich immer der junge schlanke Sportler, wenn ich weiter gereicht wurde. Daher hat man die Variante mit drei Titanschrauben gewählt, um den Oberschenkelhals zu stabilisieren. Die OP wurde am 8.12.21 durchgeführt, Kontrollröntgen am 10.12.21, Entlassung am 12.12.21 mit einer guten Prognose. Gleich nach der OP konnte ich das Bein gut bewegen. Nun muss ich abwarten.

Für die nächste Zeit:
8 Wochen mit 15 kg belasten, d.h. mit Gehhilfen den Fuß deutlich abrollen, 2xWoche Physio, am 22.12.21 Kontrollröntgen, Ibu habe ich schon abgesetzt, geht ohne, eine Trombosespritze täglich.

Gymnastik im Liegen, 3 Übungen:
Bein anwinkeln (Hacke Richtung Po, Knie oben)
Bein nach links spreizen und zurück, dabei Hacken nicht anheben
Bein ganz doll strecken und mit dem gesunden Bein Radfahrbewegungen
Alles 3xtäglich zu 3x10 Wiederholungen

Die drei Schrauben bleiben drin.

Ziel: 8.3.22 aufs Rad (3 Monate nach der OP), im späten Jahresverlauf über den Brenner ab Innsbruck auf der alten Brennerstrasse.


----------



## OliDuro (15. Dezember 2021)

Krass (eigentlich nutze ich das nicht, aber hier fällt mir kein besseres Wort ein!), dass Du 6 Tage gewartet hast, bis Du Dich beim Arzt vorgestellt hast!

Bei mir war’s wie bei Dir eingestaucht und nicht verschoben, der Arzt entschied auf Not-OP, weil jede Stunde zählt.

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass es wieder heile wird und Du keine Komplikationen hast.
Wie sieht denn Dein Behandlungsplan aus? Ab wann darfst Du wieder auftreten, also voll belasten? Bei mir war es nach 2 1/2 Monaten, auf dem Rad saß ich vorher schon, ganz vorsichtig und ohne große Belastung mit den Krücken im Rucksack, weil ich es zu Hause nicht mehr ausgehalten habe.

Gib Deinem Bein die Zeit, die es braucht und stresse Dich nicht. Ändern kannst Du jetzt eh nichts mehr, nur positiv beeinflussen.

Das Ziel „Ende des Jahres“ ist gut und durchaus realistisch.


----------



## fitforfunbiker (15. Dezember 2021)

Der Plan ist erstmal 8 Wochen Gehhilfen und 15 kg. Danach sieht man, was ist und was geht, da habe ich noch keine Infos zu erhalten. Man hat mir Hoffnung gemacht, in drei Monaten auf dem Rad zu sein. Nein, dann nicht in die Alpen, dann erstmal gucken, was überhaupt geht, Alpen war der Traum für den Herbst.


----------



## fitforfunbiker (15. Dezember 2021)

ksp schrieb:


> Schrauben und Gamma-Nagel würde ich drin lassen, DHS / andere Platten usw, kann man drüber reden. Man muss leider gerade bei der Metallentfernung mit mehr Flurschaden rechnen, und gerne gehen die Glutealmuskel (mini&med) teilweise drauf.



Hallo ksp, noch mal zum Glutealmuskel, selbstverständlich bin ich eitel und möchte weiterhin stramm aussehen…

Beim Schrauben entfernen könnte er teilweise drauf gehen, also beim Einsetzen der Schrauben demzufolge eher nicht. Wie kommt das?


----------



## ekron (15. Dezember 2021)

fitforfunbiker schrieb:


> Der Plan ist erstmal 8 Wochen Gehhilfen und 15 kg. Danach sieht man, was ist und was geht, da habe ich noch keine Infos zu erhalten. Man hat mir Hoffnung gemacht, in drei Monaten auf dem Rad zu sein. Nein, dann nicht in die Alpen, dann erstmal gucken, was überhaupt geht, Alpen war der Traum für den Herbst.


Hallo, vlt noch ein paar Gedanken - belaste das Gelenk die ersten 2 Monate so wenig wie möglich, damit sich der Schenkelhals nicht mehr als nötig verkürzt. Für Muskelerhalt hatte ich ein PowerDot EMS Gerät, ist bezahlbar und hat sehr gut geholfen.
Was auch interessant ist, niedrig dosierter gepulster Ultraschall (z.B. Bioventus exogen), soll die heilungsdauer des Bruches beschleunigen. Muss aber jeder selbst abwägen.
Alles Gute!


----------



## fitforfunbiker (15. Dezember 2021)

ekron schrieb:


> belaste das Gelenk die ersten 2 Monate so wenig wie möglich, damit sich der Schenkelhals nicht mehr als nötig verkürzt. Für Muskelerhalt hatte ich ein PowerDot EMS Gerät



Ich noch mal, wie ist der Zusammenhang beim Verkürzen? Es ist aneinander geschraubt und wächst zusammen, wie kann der Oberschenkelhals sich verküzen bei früher Belastung.

Das Gerät google ich gleich mal.


----------



## ekron (15. Dezember 2021)

Also das hängt zunächst mit der Bruchform zusammen. Bei den diversen Brüchen (siehe Pauwels, Garden Klassifikation) werden die Fragmente/der Hüftkopf durch die DHS-Schraube/3 kanülierte Schrauben oder Gamma-Nagel stabilisiert. Der Bruch sintert dann (unter dem Druck der Schrauben bzw. bei Belastung) mehr oder weniger zusammen, weil es zunächst zu einem Abbau von Knochenmaterial in der Bruchzone kommt. Bei deiner (nicht dislozierten) Bruchform eher unwahrscheinlich. Man kann beim Krankenhaus auch den OP-Bericht anfordern, da stehen Details. Aus meiner Erfahrung (Ende Feb. 21 Unfall, im Juni wieder trainiert, September MTB Rennen) ist leichtes Radfahren (Zwift?) bereits nach 12 Wochen möglich und verbessert die Durchblutung. Das Risiko fährt aber mit...     
Da ich das Laufen zugunsten Radfahren vernachlässigt hatte, war im August noch ein leichtes Hinken, was aber vollständig verschwunden ist, auch infolge Betreuung durch Sportphysiotherapeut und Irena Programm.


----------



## voetown (17. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,
wer nach einer Verletzung für eine Weile nur mit definiertem Gewicht belasten soll: das ist ja gar nicht so einfach. Zu viel ist doof, zu wenig aber auch, weil ein gewisser Reiz für die Heilung auch wichtig sein soll. Es gibt da mit Sens2Go ein System, das dabei helfen soll. Sozusagen eine Waage in der Schuh-Einlegesohle, die dauernd die Belastung anzeigt und per App werden die Daten aufgezeichnet. Einfach mal recherchieren.
Da das System so neu ist, gibt es noch keine Heilmittel-Nr., von ärztlicher Seite muss das als Rezept verschrieben werden, die Krankenkasse tut sich eventuell schwer wegen der fehlenden Nummer. Ich hatte nur 14 Tage 20kg, dann 14 Tage 40kg, dann Vollbelastung, bis die Krankenkasse sich geäußert hatte war ich damit fast durch. Bei 8 Wochen 15kg lohnt sich das ja vielleicht eher.


----------



## fitforfunbiker (5. Januar 2022)

Hallo, ich denke, jetzt oder zukünftig wird das den Einen oder Anderen interessieren. Meinen Unfall und die OP mit drei Schrauben (unverschobener Bruch) am 8.12.21 hatte ich bereits beschrieben, nun die Fortsetzung.

Nach 14 Tagen Kontrolle, Verzicht auf Röntgen, weil alles gut lief. Danach Start der Krankengymnastik, bis dahin drei Übungen, seither 7. 

Nach 4 Wochen Röntgen, alles sieht gut aus. Ansage, weiterhin vorsichtig zu sein (max 15kg) und über die Krankengymnastik hinaus nichts zu machen. Auf die Rolle jetzt noch nicht, erst ab der Kontrolle nach 8 Wochen.

Nach drei Wochen war das kranke Bein noch deutlich dicker, nach 4 Wochen ist das kranke Bein bereits dünner als das rechte Bein. Der Fuß vom kranken Bein ist bei langem Sitzen rot, aber nicht mehr dick. Hochlegen ist wichtig für das Lymphsystem, dann gleichen sich nach einigen Minuten die Fussfarben an.

Noch eine Erläuterung zu meinem eingestauchten Bruch, was ist das überhaupt, eingestaucht? Der untere Teil schiebt sich teilweise an der Bruchkannte in den oberen Teil rein, so als wenn man zwei Rohre ineinander schiebt. Das können sogar mehrere mm sein. Dafür ist es dann nicht verschoben.

Fazit: Entgegen vieler anderer Meinungen ist bei mir weiterhin Vorsicht bei der Belastung angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliDuro (5. Januar 2022)

Lass Dir ruhig Zeit, dauert Evtl. Etwas länger mit dem Muskelaufbau, aber für den Knochen allemal besser als zu früh belasten.

Nenn es doch das heilende und nicht das kranke Bein.
Tip aus meiner Reha und sehr gut für Eure positive Einstellung ;-)


----------



## Daetwyler (5. Januar 2022)

@fitforfunbiker: Ich hatte bei meinem Bruch sogar 8 Wochen Nullbelastung, allerdings auch einen dislozierten Trümmerbruch. Hör auf Deinen Arzt und lass Dich nicht stressen. Jeder Bruch ist anders und Dein Arzt wird wohl am besten wissen was gut für Dich ist.

Bei mir ist es in den letzten 3 Wochen ENDLICH etwas vorwärts gegangen. Hinke zwar immer noch etwas und brauche draussen fleissig meine Wanderstöcke für das Gleichgewicht, aber ich schaffe es nun doch immerhin 6 Km am Stück zu laufen. Da ich im Hüftgelenk endlich etwas mehr als 90 Grad schaffe klappt es nun auch wieder aufs Bike zu sitzen. Die Rolle liegt mir nämlich so gar nicht... war nun aber schon 2 x draussen. Einfach herrlich. Meine Ausdauer und Kraft hält sich zwar extrem in Grenzen aber ich sehe endlich wieder etwas Licht im langen Tunnel. In 3 Wochen habe ich wieder Röntgen (nach 6 Monaten post OP) und hoffe mal das soweit alles gut ist. Einfach schon krass, wie langwierig so ein Bruch sein kann und wie harte Arbeit der Muskel- und Konditionsaufbau ist. In dem Sinne allen toi toi toi und viel Energie und Durchhaltewille!


----------



## Sespri (6. Januar 2022)

OliDuro schrieb:


> Nenn es doch das heilende und nicht das kranke Bein.
> Tip aus meiner Reha und sehr gut für Eure positive Einstellung ;-)


Sehr gut! Das ist auch der positive Effekt von Spiegel und der Gruppendynamik in einem Gym. Visualisierung der zu trainierenden Körperteile! Geht aber auch für sich alleine.


----------



## ekron (7. Januar 2022)

Hallo liebe Leute, ich will auch noch mal berichten über meinen Fall. Nächste Woche ist eine Kontrolle, dann sind es 10 Monate post OP. Bei mir war es auch ein komplizierter Bruch (Garden 3), tw. disloziert, eingestaucht, DHS-versorgt. Prognose war schlecht was Nekrose angeht. Aber bisher keine Probleme. Gehen ist ohne hinken, Radfahren die alte FTP fast wieder erreicht. Die Schraube(n) stehen leider in die Muskeln/Bänder über, was schon sehr stört und nach Aktivitäten am Folgetag schmerzt. Der Bruch ist aber noch nicht gut konsolidiert, was die CT zeigte im Oktober. Seitdem Vit.D/Calcium Tabletten und lange (10 km) Spaziergänge. Und ich nehme Sanotact pH. Was wirklich geholfen hat für die Beweglichkeit, waren Dehn-Übungen beim Sport-Physiotherapeut, der mich mit aller Strenge wieder hingekriegt hat! Ich denke auch, dass (in Maßen) Intervall Training auf dem Fahrrad gut ist, weil der Blutdruck /Herzfrequenz steigen und der Femurkopf dadurch versorgt bleibt. Kann es aber nur vermuten, der Chirurg wie gesagt ist pessimistisch, und erstaunt, dass AVN bisher nicht eingetreten ist. Vlt. konnte ich ein paar Denkanstöße geben.


----------



## ekron (19. Januar 2022)

Hier noch mal mein Update zu dem letzte Woche erfolgten Krankenhaustermin/Röntgen. Überraschend zeigt sich jetzt, im Januar, nach 11 Monaten, dass die im Oktober (7 Monate) quasi nicht vorhandene Durchbauung des Bruchs mehr als ausreichend vorhanden ist.
Also Einnahme Vit.D + Kalzium, Lipus Behandlung, lange Spaziergänge, pH Regulierung wirken. Termin zur Schraubenextraktion wurde für März (12 Monate post OP) festgesetzt, auch aufgrund Wintersport-Saison (und dem erwarteten Run auf die OP Säle).


----------



## fitforfunbiker (3. Februar 2022)

Hallo, nach zwei und vier Wochen hatte ich meine Situation nach nicht verschobenem Oberschenkelhalsbruch nach Fahrradsturz hier beschrieben. Ich habe drei lange Schrauben drin.

Nach 8 Wochen war nun erneut Kontrolle und es sieht alles gut auf den Röntgenbildern aus. Im Entlassungsbericht stand damals, dass nach 8 Wochen die Belastung erhöht werden soll. Ich bin immer noch dort in Behandlung, die Ärzte wechseln, dieser Arzt sagt, dass er kein Risiko eingehen möchte, da meine Beweglichkeit im Bein bereits gut ist, soll ich die restlichen 4 Wochen einfach so weiter machen (Training mit dem Eigengewicht des Beines, 15kg). Ab KW12 darf ich gehen lernen. Ich halte mich daran, werde aber demnächst auf meinen neuen Rollentrainer gehen.

Nachdem die Schwellungen nun abgeklungen sind, habe ich noch vier Probleme, alles andere ist weg:

1.) Knie bis an die Nase ziehen, ob sitzend, stehend oder liegend, geht noch nicht, es tut ganz oben im Oberschenkelmuskel dann auch weh. Ebenso beim Rollentrainer, wenn das Bein oben ist, das ist ja so ähnlich wie Knie an die Nase von der Hochziehrichtung.

2.) Beim Strecken des Beins spüre ich oft ein Ziehen vorne am Knie, da wo auch das Knie auf den Boden kommt, wenn man auf die Knie geht.

3.) Die betreffende Poseite ist noch öfter taub, wenn ich zu lange sitze.

4.) Der Fuß wird mehrmals täglich rot, immer wenn ich zu lange zu einseitig sitze, vermutlich auch dick.

Auf diese 4 Probleme geht die Physiotherapie nun ein.

Nächster Termin in vier Wochen und dann erstelle ich wieder einen Bericht.

Jens


----------



## OliDuro (3. Februar 2022)

Dir weiterhin gute Besserung!


----------



## SB21 (27. Februar 2022)

Hallo OSH-Verletzte Gemeinde!

Irgendwie kommt man sich ja schon als Außerirdische vor. Man meint niemand hat unter 70 Jahren einen OSH, selbst im www findet man keine Infos und meine Ärzte halten sich auch sehr zurück. Durch die vielen Recherchen bin auf diesen Thread gestoßen, passe zwar nicht so richtig dazu, weil ich mein Rad eher nutze um von A nach B zu kommen (Arbeit, einkaufen) aber den OSH haben wir gemeinsam, also keine Rennsemmel wie ihr alle.

Am 26.01.2022 hatte ich (46 Jahre, weiblich) aufgrund von Glatteis einen Radsturz (BG Fall, da Wegeunfall) in der Notaufnahme, wurde ich gleich nach dem Röntgenergebnis mit der Diagnose mediale Schenkelhalsfraktur rechts konfrontiert und auch mit dem Hinweis, dass bei OSH eine neue Hüfte fällig ist (Aussage vom Chefarzt, der Assistenzarzt beschwichtigte mich aber danach), bei ab 70 wäre es gar keine Überlegung (wobei ich auch gelesen habe, dass die Osteosynthese auch bei älteren Menschen eingesetzt wird, kommt auf den Gesamteindruck an und viele sind heutzutage ja noch sehr fit) oder die andere Möglichkeit doch OP mit Hinweis der Gefahren: Hüftkopfnekrose auch Jahre danach, Beinlängendifferenz, Pseudarthrose (und das wird einem in der Notaufnahme alles hingeklatscht) ... Aufgrund meines jungen Alters (ja man glaubt es kaum, auf einmal wird man wieder als jung bezeichnet , dann doch eine schnelle OP erfolgen soll (bin ansonsten gesund, keine Vorerkrankungen, keine Medikamenteneinnamen, keine Allergien, Nichtaucher, kein Alkohol, etc., jeden Tag sportlich). Ca. 6 Stunden nach Einlieferung wurde ich operiert und habe nun 4 Schrauben bekommen. Nach drei Tagen wurde ich nach Hause entlassen mit der Auflage: mind. 6 Wochen Teilbelastung von 20 kg (wobei ich laut Physio zu wenig belasten, bin kleiner Schisser), dann anschließend REHA (wann genau weiß ich noch nicht) Nachsorge erfolgte bis jetzt 3 x im Klinikum, davon wurde 2 x geröngt und laut Arzt, sitzen die Schrauben gut, die Sinterung ist im Normalbereich. Ich hatte bis jetzt auch nie Schmerzen, die schweren Schmerzmittel habe ich zu Hause abgesetzt (puh da wird man ja im Klinikum mit Opiaten versorgt, habe ich später gegoogelt, da wurde es mir gleich anders) habe noch ein paar Tage Ibuprofen genommen, zwecks Entzündungsverhinderung. Habe jetzt 3 x in der Woche Physio (beim ersten Termin meinte sie, ich bin ein Interessenter Fall) und mache 3 x täglich zu Hause meine Übungen. 
Aber was mich wirklich stört ist, dass mir keiner meine Fragen richtig beantworten kann. Man informiert sich ja heutzutage dann doch im Internet und da gibt es eigentlich nur Informationen für die älteren Patienten, Geriatrie. Dann kommen Begriffe wie Pauwels, Garden, Einteilung Fraktur und man ist völlig verunsichert. (Weiß ich bis heute nicht bei meinem Bruch. Hab aber gelesen, dass sich Ärzte da auch immer nicht einig sind und die Nekrosegefahr sich auch nicht ableiten lässt, denke das ist wie der Unfall auch, einfach Schicksal). Mein Arzt hat mir meine Fragen jetzt auch nicht so direkt beantwortet, kommt nicht zum Punkt. Er meinte, Prognosen kann man erst in einem Jahr richtig stellen, wenn die Schrauben wieder rauskommen. Ach ja und so ein Bruch ist schon fast wie ein Lottogewinn (an diesem Tag habe ich nicht mehr Lotto gespielt, also auch da kein Glück)
Selbst hier im Forum gibt es unterschiedliche Aussagen Belastung, Nichtbelastung (auch die Wochen sind unterschiedlich variiert zwischen 6 und 12 Wochen bis zum Gehenlernen) viel bewegen, wenig bewegen, Physio sofort, später und da soll man nicht unsicher werden. Man will ja alles richtig machen, damit man schnell und gut wieder auf den Beinen ist. Außerdem die Stolpergefahr mit den Krücken, bekomme gleich immer Panik, wenn man versehentlich doch Mal schnell auf das "heilende" Bein tritt (ja @OliDuro ich habe gelernt, auch den Hinweis mit Gewicht beim Laufen nehme ich mit und Wanderstöcke habe ich mir zumindest im Internet schon Mal angeschaut, ist es egal welche Marke?)

So jetzt habe ich mich ausgetobt, aber tat echt gut. Im Familien-, Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis hört man, "das wird schon wieder". Freilich, die meinen es gut, aber die psychische Belastung empfinde ich schon extrem (weil die Spätfolgen halt doch immer wieder aufploppen), war eigentlich immer ein sehr positiv denkender aktiver Mensch, aber zur Zeit bin ich noch etwas auf der Suche, dies wieder zu finden. Gut ich bin erst bei 4,5 Wochen, aber die GEDULD ... 
Zumindestens scheint heute die Sonne, werde mich einmummeln und auf die Terrasse gehen (an spazieren gehen darf ich aber nicht denken, das habe ich bis jetzt nämlich sehr gerne gemacht). Also tanke ich jetzt Vitamin D, auch gut für die Knochen. Wünsch Euch allen nur das Beste, damit wir gut durch diesen Irrsinn kommen.


----------



## fitforfunbiker (27. Februar 2022)

Hallo SB21, es ist schön, die Erfahrungen von Leidensgenossinnen zu hören. Mein nächster Bericht kommt Mittwoch, wenn ich hoffentlich nach drei Monaten die Gehhilfen wieder ablegen darf.

Es ist tatsächlich so, dass offenbar bei Hüftgelenkersatz die Aussagen der Ärzte relativ klar und einheitlich sind, bei unserer Verletzung sagt offenbar jeder etwas anderes. Meine Strategie, auch weil ich etwas über 50 bin, ist kein Druck von oben aufs Bein, also immer nur abrollen, aber viel Gymnastik. Nach 10 Wochen habe ich erst mit Radtraining auf der Rolle angefangen. Im Zweifel habe ich immer vorsichtig gehandelt. 

Dein Gefühl, wenn man doch mal Druck aufs Bein bekommt, weil im Badezimmer oder mit den Krücken was schief geht, kennt jeder, irgendwann hast Du Dich dran gewöhnt, dass das alle paar Tage passiert. Die Schrauben sind ja drin, da passiert dann wohl nichts.

Hast Du daran gedacht, die Röntgenbilder von vor und nach der OP auf CD mitzunehmen? Dann kann man das auch noch mal woanders durchsprechen, wenn sich das ergibt. Ein Arzt aus der Familie o.ä. Das Bild mit den Schrauben am Handy zu zeigen, sorgt immer wieder für Erstaunen.

Melde Dich bei der BG schon jetzt wegen der Reha. Die ist auch ambulant möglich, also drei Rage vormittags in der Wochr, 10 oder 15x. Eine Kur kommt für mich nicht in Betracht, ich will arbeiten. Kläre ab, welche Rehazentren die BG empfiehlt und kläre dort ab, wieviel Wochen Vorlauf sie haben. Bei mir gibt es ein Rehazentrum, dass sogar von der BG selbst betrieben wird, die haben drei Wichen Vorlauf. Ich kann beginnen, wenn ich wieder laufen darf.

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliDuro (27. Februar 2022)

Ich weiß nicht ob es Dich beruhig, aber ich war gestern und heute in Summe 10h mit dem Rad unterwegs - 9 Jahre nach OP - ohne künstliche Hüfte.

Natürlich spielt die Angst lange mit, vor allem, wenn Dir zu Hause das Dach auf den Kopf fällt.


----------



## Anferd (27. Februar 2022)

SB21 schrieb:


> Hallo OSH-Verletzte Gemeinde!
> 
> Irgendwie kommt man sich ja schon als Außerirdische vor. Man meint niemand hat unter 70 Jahren einen OSH, selbst im www findet man keine Infos und meine Ärzte halten sich auch sehr zurück. Durch die vielen Recherchen bin auf diesen Thread gestoßen, passe zwar nicht so richtig dazu, weil ich mein Rad eher nutze um von A nach B zu kommen (Arbeit, einkaufen) aber den OSH haben wir gemeinsam, also keine Rennsemmel wie ihr alle.
> 
> ...


Beitrag im Thema 'Oberschenkelhalsbruch' https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/oberschenkelhalsbruch.490897/post-17570479

Du hast es eigentlich selbst schon gesagt, ich wiederhole noch es noch mal mit aller Härte. Du hast hier v.a. ein psychisches Problem. Super toll, du kennst also dein Problem und kannst es angehen.

Deine ganzen Recherchen sind für den Arsch. Die werden dich nur weiter verunsichern. Wenn der Arzt sagt, dass man erst in 12 Monaten mehr sagen kann, dann ist das vermutlich wirklich so. Und der Mensch weiß ca 5000 mal so viel wie du über das Problem.
"Der Anästhesist ist der beste Freund des Orthopäden. Denn er bringt den Patienten zum Schweigen." Der Spruch ist zwar überspitzt. Aber ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Orthopäde schneiden will, mit dem Patienten nur so viel redet wie absolut notwendig ist, und bei Verunsicherung psychischen Problemen keinerlei Hilfe anbietet. Ich sage dir also jetzt, was dieser Arzt dir hätte sagen sollen: hör auf zu recherchieren, ruf lieber eine Freundin an. Oder schreibe Tagebuch. Oder mach ein paar Stunden Psychotherapie, das hilft vermutlich am besten.

Mir hat folgendes sehr geholfen:

positiver Fokus auf viele Zwischenziele. Diese aufschreiben und regelmäßig feiern. Das Schlimmste, nämlich den Bruch und die OP hast du z.b. schon überstanden. Diese Ziele kann man auch mit dem Arzt/Physio erörtern.
positiver Fokus auf Regeneration. Heilung. Gesundes Essen, viel Schlaf, Entspannung, schöne Erlebnisse. Meditation lernen, (YouTube "Peter Beer") .
Ins "Hier und Jetzt" zurückkehren. Mich fragen, ob ich mit der Situation gerade klar komme und mich sicher fühle. Das meiste Leid erfahren wir Menschen beim rumgrübeln über negative Zukunftsszenarien.
Tagebuch führen und mir selber regelmäßig klarmachen: was sind meine Wünsche? Was sind meine Ängste? Was weiß ich gar nicht? Eine Angst kann man aufschreiben, oder sie drückt sich eben durch 10 Stunden Grübeln aus.
Zukunftsszenarien grob unterteilen und durchdenken. Was, wenn ich wieder vollständig gesund werde? Was, wenn ich durch diesen Warnschuss mal fitter denn je werde? Was, wenn ich lebenslang humpel? Was, wenn das Bein schwer eingeschränkt bleiben wird? Was wird es in jedem dieser Szenarien in meinem Leben trotzdem noch schönes geben? Würde ich mit jedem Szenario irgendwie klarkommen? Auf welches Szenario möchte ich mich fokussieren und über welche möchte ich eher wenig nachdenken? Was für Veränderungen in meinem Leben hätten denn viel mehr Einfluss, und ich sehe es überhaupt nicht kommen ( wenn ich morgen vom Bus überfahren werde, habe ich völlig umsonst über meine Wanderungen in 25 Jahren gegrübelt)
die eigene Sterblichkeit willkommen heißen. Vermutlich wird dein Bein wieder wie vorher. Aber in einem Jahr, in zehn Jahren oder in 50 Jahren wirst du nun mal deine Mobilität und dein Leben verlieren. Mich rettet da immer Dankbarkeit, für das was ich schon erfahren durfte und was mich jetzt gerade erfreut.


Ich finde es total mutig, dass du dich so an uns wendest. Alles gute, gute Heilung und eine entspannte Zeit wünsche ich dir!


----------



## Daetwyler (27. Februar 2022)

@SB21 Willkommen im Club.... obwohl ich niemandem diese Erfahrung wünsche. Wir sind im ähnlichen Alter, darum kann ich Dir wohl noch so gut nachfühlen. Ja, Geduld brauchst Du und wirst Du auch noch länger brauchen. So ein Bruch ist eine zermürbende Sache und dauert einfach ewig. Es gibt immer wieder Phasen die laufen rund und dann wieder Phasen wo man das Ende des Tunnels nicht mehr sieht. Es ist in der Tat so, dass die Meinungen der Ärzte was den "Fahrplan" anbelangt weit auseinander gehen. Was richtig oder falsch ist wird sich erst zeigen resp. ist wohl auch bei jedem Bruch etwas anders. Mein Tipp, hör auf Dich, Deinen Körper und auf Deinen Arzt (sofern Du ihm auch wirklich vertraust). Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Geduld und Zuversicht..... und melde dich ungeniert bei uns. Jemand hat immer ein offenes Ohr.

Hab gleich noch ne Frage in die Runde. Ich bin jetzt bei 7 Monate post OP. Hinke leider immer noch etwas aber arbeite derzeit mit Ganganalyse und entsprechenden Dehnübungen mit der Physio daran. Hoffe das kommt noch. Was mich momentan noch beschäftigt ist die Frage nach der Metallentfernung. Mein Arzt meinte nur, dass es grundsätzlich ein Wohlstandsproblem sei. Eine Verbesserung nach Entfernung erachte  er eher als "eingebildet" und es sei halt nichts desto trotz wieder ein Eingriff in den Körper und in den Knochen. Jetzt Frage, hat jemand von Euch das Metall drin belassen? Mit welchem Argument? Ich tendiere derzeit eher zu raus damit, zumal ichs auch spüre (egal ob eingebildet oder nicht). Gemäss Arzt sei es auch kein Problem wenn es dann nach 10 Jahren zur Nekrose kommen würde... sie hätten noch immer das Metall raus bekommen die Frage sei nur mit welchem Aufwand. Er lässt mich jetzt quasi selbst entscheiden. Frühester Zeitpunkt seiner Meinung erst nach 18 Monaten damit der Knochen soweit gestärkt ist. Was sind eure Erfahrungen/Überlegungen diesbezüglich?


----------



## SB21 (27. Februar 2022)

Schon Mal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten und beratenden Worte. Dir fitforfunbiker alles Gute für die Untersuchung und Deinen ersten Schritten.


----------



## OliDuro (27. Februar 2022)

@Daetwyler:

Ich hatte mit Metall wirklich bei jedem Schritt bei Be- und Entlastung ein ziehen, nicht wirklich sehr schmerzhaft, aber nervig, wenn man schon morgens beim ersten Auftreten dran erinnert wird. 

Dazu habe ich mir ausgemalt, dass das Knochengewebe, welches das Schraubenloch nach Entfernung verschließt, vielleicht auch zur Versorgung der Kugel beiträgt… ob es so ist, weiß ich nicht.

Das mit dem langen Hinken war bei mir wie gesagt durch die mangelnde Kraft nach der langen Schonung durch Nichtbelastung.


----------



## KE56 (28. Februar 2022)

Bei mir ist es jetzt genau ein Jahr her. Ich hatte eine Dynamische Hüftschraube und zusätzlich eine Antirotationsschraube bekommen, die ein Verdrehen der Bruchstücke verhindert. Genau diese Schraube habe ich vor drei Monaten entfernt bekommen, weil sie massiv gestört hat. Durch das "Zusammensintern" des Bruches war der Schraubenkopf etwas rückläufig und hat damit permanent den darüber verlaufenden tractus iliotibialis gereizt, einen Muskelstrang an der Außenseite runter bis zum Knie. Das war eine echte Befreiung! Da ich jetzt auch Spaziergänge von bis zu 10km schaffe und die Muskulatur wieder kräftiger wird, macht mir auch das restliche Metall, also die eigentliche Dynamische Hüftschraube, mehr zu schaffen. Vor allem stört sie beim Strecken des Beines, also wenn das Bein beim Gehen hinten ist, da zieht und spannt es an der Außenseite doch ordentlich. Aber damit muß ich nach Aussage meines Orthopäden wohl noch ein halbes Jahr leben, aber dann will ich das Zeug raus haben, auch wenn das dann wieder einige Wochen Einschränkung bedeutet. Wie sich eine Entfernung auf die Versorgung auswirkt, ist umstritten. Der Arzt, der mich operierte, meinte sogar, dass sich bei einer seiner Patientinnen vier Wochen nach der Entfernung eine Nekrose entwickelt habe. Schwer nachzuvollziehen. Aber mein Hauptproblem sind jetzt eher noch die Sehnen im Adduktorenbereich, das fühlt sich bei jedem Schritt an wie eine Zerrung. Grund ist wohl, dasss ich beim Sturz in den Pedalen hängengeblieben bin. Ganz schwierig ist für mich das richtige Maß an Bewegung/Belastung zu finden. Zu viel ist so schlecht wie zu wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KE56 (28. Februar 2022)

Ein weiterer Grund, warum ich das Metall draußen haben will: es kann ein MRT gemacht werden. Ich erhoffe mir da ein Stück weit mehr Gewissheit, wie es um die Durchblutung bestellt ist. Auch läßt sich vielleicht besser eingrenzen, woher meine Muskel- Sehnenbeschwerden herkommen. Es wurde hier zwar schon berichtet, dass z.B. die Arcusklinik in Pforzheim trotz Metall ein MRT machen würde. Eine Anfrage dort wurde mir leider abschlägig beschieden. Vielleicht haben die das früher mal gemacht, mittlerweile nicht mehr.


----------



## OliDuro (28. Februar 2022)

Also ich habe bis heute trotz Schenkelhalsfraktur und Bandscheibenvorfall noch kein MRT.
Auch nicht bei akuten Beschwerden.

Vielleicht das Los eines Kassenpatienten.

Im Ernst: Ich glaube kaum, dass jemand „nur mal so interessehalber“ ein MRT bekommt, außer als Selbstzahler vielleicht.


----------



## KE56 (28. Februar 2022)

Eine Nekrose läßt sich mit dem MRT eben bereits im Frühstadium erkennen, wo man noch was machen kann. Auf dem Röntgen/CT sieht man leider erst etwas, wenn es praktisch schon zu spät ist. Außerdem sind nur mit dem MRT auch Probleme im "Weichteilbereich" zu erkennen. Also es ist da schon eine Indikation da. Interessehalber wollte ich sicher kein MRT, alleine schon wegen des Kontrastmittels Gadolinium, das nicht ganz unkritisch ist.


----------



## JS64 (6. März 2022)

Nach nun fast 4,5 Jahren, seit meinem Oberschenkelhalsbruch und oftmaligem Lesen der Beiträge in diesem Forum zum Thema möchte ich mich bedanken dafür (Erfahrungsberichte geben einem gerade am Anfang Mut) und kurz über meine Situation berichten.
Bis zur OP dauerte es bei mir statt der optimalen 6 Std. Grenze, leider 24 Std.
Der sehr schräg verlaufende Bruch, von medial bis nach lateral verlaufend, wurde gut mit 3 kanülierten Schrauben (OP technisch -Lage und Reposition, von mehreren Orthopäden beschrieben) versorgt. Diese habe ich mir nach 1,5 Jahren entfernen lassen.
Es gibt Gründe für die Entfernung und Gründe dagegen:
Meine Entscheidung dafür, beruht in erster Linie auf der Erkenntnis, dass falls ein neues Gelenk notwendig wird, eine  minimalinvasive OP wieder möglich wird, die OP-Zeit kürzer und somit mit einer schnelleren Genesung & geringeren Weichteilverletzungen zu rechnen ist. Weiter übt der Fremdkörper keinen guten Einfluss auf die biomechanische Belastung der Knochenbälkchen in Metallnähe aus: Metall hat ein anderes Biegeverhalten & die Knochendichte in Metallnähe nimmt schneller ab, da dieser Bereich durch die Metallunterstützung nur unzureichend mechanisch beansprucht ist.
Weiter birgt das Metall immer eine gewisse Infektionsgefahr. Diese Gefahr würde ich aber vernachlässigen, da eine Metallentfernung auch diesbzgl. risikobehaftet ist.
Die Ängste bzgl. einer kommenden Nekrose hatte und habe ich auch. Dies sollte man aber nicht so sehr an sich ran lassen, sonst kann man irgendwann psychische Probleme bekommen…..
Eine sich entwickelnde Arthrose halte ich, zumindest bei mir, zukünftig für wahrscheinlicher, da der Kopf nie in die alte Position gebracht werden kann & somit die Abnutzung der Gelenkknorpel schneller voranschreitet. Dies wird bei uns allen Betroffenen, mehr oder weniger der Fall sein.
Ob nun eine relevante Nekrose im Belastungsbereich entsteht oder nicht, hängt in erster Linie davon ab, welche Gefäßareale der Blutversorgung des Femurkopfes beim Ereignis geschädigt wurden & im weiteren  wie lang es dauerte bis zur OP, von der Repositionsgüte, vom Alter, Grunderkrankungen & somit letzen Endes ein kaum zu beeinflussendes Schicksal.
Die Nekrose kann man zwar im MRT frühzeitig erkennen, ihren tatsächlichen zeitlichen und Ausdehnungsverlauf aber nur bedingt. Das betroffene Knochenareal anzubohren, in der Hoffnung wieder die Durchblutung anzuregen, ist nur am Anfang der Nekrose mit einer Erfolgsaussicht verbunden & auch nur bei in der Größe limitierten geschädigten Bereichen. Dafür ist eine weiteren OP nötig mit anschließenden mindestens 6 Wochen Vollentlastung.
Zumal das Fortschreiten der Nekrose zeitlich unterschiedlich abläuft, ja sogar kleinere Areale die nicht in der Belastungszone stehen zum Stillstand kommen können. Viele Unsicherheiten um eine OP für mich zu rechtfertigen ....usw…Das meiste meiner Ausführungen wisst ihr sicherlich ohnehin schon, da man sich zwangsläufig damit beschäftigt als Betroffener.
Ich habe seit dieser Zeit keine Einschränkungen, nie Schmerzen und nur ab und an ein diffuses Ziehen im Gelenk- und Leistenbereich. Sozusagen merke ich, da ist etwas anders als auf der Gegenseite.
Ich denke nicht mehr daran und lebe mein Leben wie gewohnt weiter.


----------



## ekron (7. März 2022)

Leider erneute OP Verschiebung (wegen Corona Patienten) um 3 Wochen.  Grrrr....
Ich will das Metall endlich los werden (DHS Schraube Edelstahl Fa. Zimmer + Antirotationsschraube). 
(Schmerzen nach dem Radfahren und v.a. bei den Dehnübungen durch Reizung der Muskulatur etc.)


----------



## KE56 (7. März 2022)

ekron schrieb:


> Leider erneute OP Verschiebung (wegen Corona Patienten) um 3 Wochen.  Grrrr....
> Ich will das Metall endlich los werden (DHS Schraube Edelstahl Fa. Zimmer + Antirotationsschraube).
> (Schmerzen nach dem Radfahren und v.a. bei den Dehnübungen durch Reizung der Muskulatur etc.)


hallo Leidensgenosse! Ja, diese Teile sind echte Folterinstrumente. Kriegst du beides auf einmal raus? Wie lang ist es bei dir her? Die Meinungen der Ärzte (Krankenhaus, Reha, Orthopäde) gehen von einem bis zwei Jahre bis nie ☹️!


----------



## ekron (9. März 2022)

Hallo Karl Eugen,
wir haben fast die gleich Zeitschiene, mich hat es am 21.2.21 erwischt, bei 37 km/h an einer abschüssigen Straße, auf gefrorenem Schmelzwasser weggerutscht und voll auf die Seite geknallt, die Hand war noch am Lenker (schattige Rechtskurve, Schneereste am Straßenrand, 5 Grad). Die Kurve war nicht einsehbar durch eine Mauer/Hauswand, deshalb wollte ich nicht auf den Gegenverkehr (!) ausweichen, da mein buddy direkt vor mir gestürzt war und ich stark bremsen/lenken musste... Die Tour war damit nach 66 km beendet, ich konnte weder stehen noch das Bein bewegen und war froh nicht noch von einem Auto... 2 (!) Krankenhäuser waren jeweils etwa 7 km entfernt und ich konnte mir beim Rettungsteam eins aussuchen (es war wohl das richtige...)
Der Arzt in der Reha Einrichtung, wo ich nach Abschluss der (verzögerten) Reha noch ab Juni zum IRENA Programm war, meinte es ist ein typischer Klickpedal-Unfall (auf das gestreckte Bein fallen), die sehen das wohl öfter.
Also es sollen/können jetzt alle Schrauben raus. Ich bin recht mobil und würde sagen vollkommen wieder hergestellt. Vielleicht wegen (oder trotz) eines im Mai wieder aufgenommenen Radtrainings.


----------



## fitforfunbiker (9. März 2022)

Hallo, hier nun mein nächster Zwischenbericht. Genau drei Monate nach nicht verschobenem Bruch, der mit drei Schrauben stabilisiert wurde, habe ich die Gehhilfen weg gelassen. Derzeit gehe ich täglich bis zu 4 km und kann das Humpeln nicht ganz verbergen. Die Streckenlänge ist willkürlich gewählt. Immer wenn ich den Schritt abschließe, also das Bein hinten ist, zieht es oben etwas. Wenn ich konzentriert gehe und etwas langsamer mit kürzerem Schritt, kann ich das Humpeln fast vermeiden.

Bei der Physiotherapie werde ich jetzt härter ran genommen. Dabei fällt auf, dass ich bei Kniebeugen nicht ganz runter komme, am Schluss auch oben wieder das Ziehen kommt und das Aufrichten vorwiegend mit dem anderen Bein erfolgt, ohne dass ich es bewusst steuere. 

Beim Treppensteigen gehe ich mit dem operierten Bein voran und dann tut es oben auch tatsächlich etwas weh, wenn ich den Körper nachhole, aber nach drei vier Stufen geht es schon fast normal.

Wenn ich mal kurz fünf Meter laufe, das letzte Stück auf dem Zebrastreifen oder vier Schritte zum klingelnden Telefon, tut es tatsächlich weh, also über das oben mehrfach genannte Ziehen hinaus. Ich soll eh noch nicht laufen.

Das Ein- und Aussteigen aus dem tiefen PKW-Sitz ist nicht sehr flüssig, Zuschauer kann ich nicht gebrauchen und eine enge Parklücke vermeide ich.

Morgen gehe ich erstmals aufs Rad und teste eine meiner neuen Protektorenhosen. Dazu habe ich auch einen Test geschrieben im Forum, den ich fortführe. Auf der Rolle bin ich schon gefahren. 

Wahrscheinlich kann ich zufrieden sein, aber ich dachte, es geht alles etwas schneller. 

Kommende Woche startet eine ambulante Reha von der Berufsgenossenschaft, da sollen auch Profisportler trainieren. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## OliDuro (9. März 2022)

Würdest Du mal bitte einen Link zu Deinem Hosentest einstellen?
Ich hatte mich damals auch dafür interessiert, aber es gab nur welche mit sehr großflächigen Protektoren, mit denen man nicht wirklich Kurbeln konnte.

Wie der Zufall es wollte gab es gerade beim Discounter Nähmaschinen.
Seit dem wird jede neue Bib mit Taschen für Protektoren ausgestattet, die dann Sas-Tec Protektoren aus der Motorradabteilung bekommen.

Tragisch, dass ich damals jedem der Kumpel, die bei dem Unfall dabei waren, angeboten habe, deren Hosen auch umzubauen. Keiner wollte das…

So ist das nunmal… ich fahre seit 2013 nur noch mit Hüftprotektor. Er stört nicht und so einen K(r)ampf möchte ich kein zweites Mal durchmachen.


----------



## fitforfunbiker (9. März 2022)

Suchfunktion: MTB Innenhose mit ordentlichem Sitzpolster und Protektoren​Da habe ich auch einen Beitrag ziemlich zum Schluss. Ich ziehe morgen die Leatt 5.0 an, die finde ich am besten, aber die hat kein Sitzpolster (!), also ziehe ich meine SQLab Radunterhose drunter. Mein Traum wäre, das Polster von der SQLab in die Leatt zu nähen.

Es ist tatsächlich nicht störend, Protektorenradhosen zu tragen, dann eigentlich, aber nicht zwingend, mit einer MTB Shorts drüber. Einen Helm fährt jeder, warum haben sich Protektoren nicht durchgesetzt, ich hätte sie getragen bei mehr Aufklärung. Ich werde zukünftig Touren nicht mehr ohne machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KE56 (10. März 2022)

Ich habe mir eine Radhose von der Firma Ortema besorgt. Die gibt es mit und ohne Sitzpolster. Die Protektoren machen einen guten Eindruck, ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Daetwyler (16. März 2022)

@KE56: Du beschreibst Deine Einschränkungen/Schmerzen so ziemlich genau so, wie ich es momentan auch empfinde. Auch ich muss die richtige Balance halten zwischen zu viel und zu wenig Bewegung. Ich hatte vor 2 Wochen eine Ganganalyse und bei mir ist die Streckung beim Laufen wenn das operierte Beim hinten ist wohl der Grund. Bin jetzt oft am dehnen und hoffe dass das noch was bringt.

So als kleine Anregung/Idee.... Ich hatte heute eine Craniosacral Therapie. War mein erstes mal und bin total begeistert. Durch meinen Sturz hat es wohl meinen Oberkörper auch etwas zusammengestaucht und verschoben. Mein Becken und Nacken wurde nun wieder "gerichtet" und einige Triggerpunkte um die Hüfte/Leiste angeregt. Das gerade Stehen und Laufen fühlt sich nun wesentlich befreiter und leichter an. In 2 Wochen kann ich nochmals hin. Nerve mich etwas das ich so fokusiert auf die Hüfte und die herkömliche Physio war und nicht schon früher was anderes ausprobiert habe.


----------



## KE56 (17. März 2022)

@Daetwyler: ja, genau, wir haben das gleiche Problem, die Streckung "nach hinten" geht nicht im erforderlichen Maße. Wurde dir die Ursache dafür genannt? Wie schon erwähnt, ich befürchte mal, dass diese Bewegung erst dann wieder problemlos gehen wird, wenn das Metall draußen ist. "Craniosacrale Therapie" ist Teil der Osteopathie, oder? Ich bin auch bei einer Osteopathin in Behandlung, dort aber im Teilgebiet "Parietale Osteopathie". Das bringt wirklich was, ich sehe das als eine gute Ergänzung zur herkömmlichen Physio, die auch hilfreich ist. Häufig wird beides auch von einem Therapeuten angeboten.


----------



## JS64 (17. März 2022)

Ich bin der Meinung (begründet durch viel Fachliteratur) dass die Repositionsqualität (möglichst anatomisch korrekt) den entscheidenden Einfluss auf die spätere Funktion hat. Sicherlich ist die Dehnung und der Aufbau der Muskulatur wichtig. Wenn aber die Reposition nicht gelingt, nützt das alles (auch Osteopathie) wenig. Weiter ist auf kurz oder lang bei den Meisten von uns mit einer Arthrose zu rechnen. Die Femurkopfnekrose ist ohnehin ein schicksalhafte Sache, auf die kaum Einfluss genommen werden kann. Sind die wichtigen Gefäße abgerissen, nützt auch die zeitnahe OP nichts.


----------



## seenixe73 (24. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen, mich hat es am 15.02.22 erwischt - Reitunfall. Bin weibl., 48 Jahre alt
Eingestauchter OSHB, rechts,Garden 1,Pawels 1, wurden 22 Stunden nach dem Unfall operiert,
Ostesynthese mit 3 kanülieren Schrauben Durchm. 6,5. Ich Esel bin erstmal wieder aufs Pferd und noch ne Runde geritten, und danach mit dem Auto heim. Dachte es sei nur eine schwere Prellung, am nächsten Tag ging dann nix mehr, erst zum Orthopäden und dann mit RTW in Krankenhaus - Not-OP!
Entlassung nach 6 Tagen KH, auf Krücken mit Teilbelastung 20 kg für 6 Wochen. Lebe im Single-Haushalt, war schon ne Hausnummer die erste Zeit, Krankenkasse hat mir ne Haushaltshilfe genehmigt für 10 Stunden pro Woche, da musste ich allerdings hart drum kämpfen. Hat ne Zeitlang Wut und viel Tränen gekostet mich in der neuen Situation der Unbeweglichkeit zurechtzufinden - aber jetzt geht es!
Auto gefahren bin ich 2 Wochen Post OP, was soll man machen, irgendwie musste ich zum Arzt und zur Physiotherapie kommen, Taxi Schein gab es nicht. Allerdings fahre ich Automatik mit Fahrassistent.


Erstes Röntgen nach 4 Wochen - alles sieht gut aus, am 30.03. wieder Röntgen und danach wohl Vollbelastung.
Mache zur Zeit Physiotherapie und Bewegungsbad und habe zusätzlich Reha beantragt. Zuhause sitze ich meistens im Rollstuhl, draußen an Krücken bzw. Rollator! Bis jetzt sieht es nach guter Heilung aus, Beweglichkeit ist schon recht gut, bin sportlich, fahre auch Rad, Yoga und Pilates! Trotzdem bleibt auch bei mir die Gefahr der Nekrose! Schmerzen habe ich ein wenig, es fühlt sich wie Brennen an!
 Zu mir sagte der Arzt die Titanschrauben könnten ohne Probleme drin bleiben, das würde auch mehr Stabilität für die Zukunft bringen, sollte es doch zu einer Prothese kommen, würden sie die Nägel schon rausbekommen. Man sagte mir auch ein MRT zur Kontrolle sei mit meinen Schrauben kein Problem, komisch?


----------



## Jajaja (24. März 2022)

Interessantes Thema. Warum habe ich das nicht schon früher gesehen? 
Bin recht eigenerfahren:

01/2003 Sturz mit'm Bike. Schenkelhals re. gebrochen. Mit DHS fixiert. Monatelanger Prozeß bis zur vollen Belastbarkeit. Starke Schmerzen waren ständige Begleiter.
10/2004 DHS entfernt.
05/2005 Nekrose diagnostiziert. Bis 12/2005 völliger Zusammenbruch des Femurkopfes.
01/2006 Implantation einer Zweymüller TEP (Tatsächlich ein bewährtes Modell aus den 70er-Jahren). Von nun an gings bergauf.
Ab 04/2006 wieder schmerzfrei und grenzenloses Biken möglich, als wenn nix gewesen wäre.
In den Folgejahren bis zum heutigen Tag alles gut. Sogar mehrere Ax absolviert.
Stürze sollten möglichst vermieden werden!

Wichtig ist, mit den operierenden Ärzten über die weiteren Lebensziele zu reden. Entsprechend können die TEP-Materialien auch für hohe Belastungen ausgewählt werden. Bei einem eher gemütlichen Menschen wird das nicht unbedingt so gemacht.

Fazit: Ein Hoch auf die heutige Medizin! Ihr habt mir den Arsch und das Lebensgefühl gerettet!

@seenixe73 : Kopf hoch! Irgendwo kommt immer ein Lichtlein her.


----------



## seenixe73 (30. März 2022)

Danke für die guten Wünsche! Heute im Röntgen war nach 6 Wochen post OP alles ok, nun heißt es jede Woche 10 kg bis zur Vollbelastung von 75 kg, bin nun bei 30 kg. Langwierig das Ganze! Klasse ist auf jeden Fall das Bewegungsbad, dort kann ich mich auf das Bein stellen, gehe nun auch oft in Hallenbad und laufe ab Rand hin und her, damit mein Bein nicht verlernt was es tun soll!


----------



## SB21 (30. April 2022)

Melde mich auch mal wieder und gebe einen kurzen Bericht, wie der aktuelle Stand ist. Bei mir sind es jetzt fast 13 Wochen nach OP. Nach 8 Wochen durfte ich Vollbelastung, da Röntgenbild in Ordnung war. Meine vier Schrauben sind noch da, wo sie hingehören und es schaut alles gut aus. Tja leichter gesagt wie getan, laufen ging gar nicht. Hatte schon einen Tiefpunkt und Ängste kamen zurück.

Ein paar Tage später kam ich auf Reha, wo ich insgesamt 1 Monat (4 1/2 Wochen) war. Mein Ziel, ohne Krücken nach Hause. Habe ich so ziemlich geschafft, bin ohne Krücken zur Haustür gelaufen. In der Wohnung gehe ich soweit ohne, merke aber, dass ich kein rundes Gangbild habe, darum nehme ich ab und zu doch noch Krücke, damit der Körper aufrechter geht, haben auch die Physios immer betont, das man mit den Krücken sich dieses hinken nicht aneignet und später einfach schöner geht. Aber irgendwann ist man halt nur noch genervt von den Krücken. Ein Erfolg, endlich wieder die Kaffeetasse selber tragen zu können.
Ich gehe viel mit den Wanderstöcken spazieren, bin überzeugt durch laufen, lernt der Fuß laufen. Schaffe da auch jetzt schon ein gutes Pensum. Gestern noch mal Kontrolle beim Heimatarzt, alles gut, auch der Hüftkopf ist in Ordnung und ich hoffe es bleibt so. In 3 Monaten erst wieder Kontrolle mit röntgen, in einem Jahr CT, wenn der Bruch gut verheilt und verknöchert ist, kommen die Schrauben raus.
Der Arzt meinte, "leben sie ihr Leben jetzt wieder, wie vor dem Unfall, 3 Monate ausgenockt zu sein reicht. Machen sie den Sport der ihnen Spaß macht und es wird jeden Tag besser. Das Schlimmste haben sie hinter sich, jetzt kommen die Feinheiten".
Am Montag gehe ich wieder arbeiten (Büro), freue mich total, zwar auch bisschen Angst, hoffe ich schaffe oder besser gesagt der Fuß schafft es, aber mein Leben geht wieder Richtung Normalität.
Es könnte natürlich immer besser und schneller sein mit der Heilung, aber wenn man bedenkt, dass ich vor 4 Wochen so gut wie gar nicht laufen konnte und jetzt doch schon mit den Wanderstöcken in die Eisdiele laufen kann und nach 13 Wochen meinen ersten Cappuccino trinken konnte, ist das schon ein Erfolgserlebnis für mich. 
... und Familie, Freunde und das soziale Umfeld bauen einen immer wieder auf, wenn so frustrierende Momente mal wieder auftauchen.


----------



## Daetwyler (3. Mai 2022)

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder.... bin mittlerweilen bei 9 Monaten Post OP. Aktuell gehts mir leider nicht ganz so gut. Habe immer wieder Schmerzen und fühle mich "verdreht". Am Montag bei der letzten Physiositzung wurde ich mal wieder genau ausgemessen. Komme in der Beugung gerade mal auf 80 Grad... mit Ausweichbewegung knapp auf 90 Grad. Streckung schaff ich auch nur 0 Grad. Daher auch mein Hinken. Gemäss Physio fühlt es sich an wie wenn Knochen auf Knochen trifft.... da helfen all meine Trainingsbemühungen nichts.... darum wohl auch meine "verdrehter" Oberkörper der wohl automatisch eine Ausweichhaltung einnimmt sowie Sehnen/Muskelstränge die sich so verkürzen. Eigentlich hätte ich erst im August meinen nächsten Röntgen- und Arzttermin, hoffe aber das ich nun zeitnah einen Termin bekomme. Eine Zweitmeinung wird wohl auch noch hilfreich sein. Ach Menno....irgendwie ist das so eine neverending Geschichte. Ja, ich weiss, es geht lang und Geduld ist nicht meine Stärke. Aber es ist seit dem Unfall wirklich noch nie ein Tag resp. Nacht vergangen wo ich keine Schmerzen hatte unds "vergessen" konnte. Die Einschränkungen sind einfach zu gross... 

Sorry fürs jammern, aber es tut gut es hier unter Leidsgenossen raus zu lassen. Für Aussenstehende ist es halt oft doch schwer zum nachempfinden was wir durchmachen.

@SB21 
Das tönt doch schon mal sehr gut bei Dir 👍. Hoffe es geht weiterhin nur aufwärts... weiterhin viel Geduld, Energie und Positivität.

@Jajaja 
Eiiii, Du hast aber auch schon ganz viel hinter Dir. Schön, dass es Dir mittlerweilen soweit gut geht. Danke für Deine Geschichte.

@JS64 
Du hast mit Deiner Aussage total recht.... bei mir scheint die genaue Reposition eben nicht gelungen zu sein. Mal schauen was man da noch machen kann.... denn das eine zieht so automatisch das andere nach 😔

@KE56 
Wie geht es Dir unterdessen? Streckung etwas besser? Was meinen sie bei Dir was der Grund ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shonzo (3. Mai 2022)

Daetwyler schrieb:


> Sorry fürs jammern, aber es tut gut es hier unter Leidsgenossen raus zu lassen. Für Aussenstehende ist es halt oft doch schwer zum nachempfinden was wir durchmachen.


Kopf hoch, das wird wieder. Braucht jedoch Zeit und Geduld.

Lieg seit 2 Wochen mit ner dreifachen Beckenringfraktur herum und fühl mich komplett nutzlos. Vielleicht darf ich in 4-6 Wochen wieder richtig mit dem Laufen anfangen. Da muss man Ausdauer mitbringen.


----------



## seenixe73 (3. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen, melde ich auch mal wieder ca. 11 Wochen post OP.
Meine Reha beginnt diesen Freitag und ich freue mich darauf. Ich laufe
mittlerweile ohne Krücken, schwanke aber noch beim Laufen, da mein rechter Hüftbeuger noch nicht richtig mitmachen möchte, scheinbar schwer verkürzt und mein Becken macht daher eine Ausweichbewegung. Sieht komisch aus wenn ich laufe. Richtige Schmerzen habe ich nicht, aber es zwackt schon mal in der Leiste und es brennt auch schon mal komisch. Beweglichkeit ist ganz gut, übe aber auch jeden 2 Tag im Schwimmbad Laufen, Dehnen und Beweglichkeit. Das viele Training im Wasser hat mir sehr geholfen wieder Vertrauen in die Belastbarkeit des betroffenen Beins zu erhalten.
Mal abwarten ob der Gang und die Belastbarkeit weiter in der Reha verbessert werden kann.

Ich drücke allen anderen weiter die Daumen und halte Euch auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Jajaja (4. Mai 2022)

Zunächt einmal drücke ich die Daumen für alle die, die auf Genesung warten. Ich selber bin ja letztendlich gut weggekommen mit meiner Fraktur. Hat mit allen Reparaturversuchen zwar gedauert, war dann aber letztendlich von Erfolg gekrönt.

Wahrscheinlich bekannt, aber dieses Forum hat mir damals sehr viel geholfen und auch viel Wissen zu dieser Schaisverletzung gebracht. Auch gibt es viele Themen und Erfahrungen die für Sportler interessant sind. Ich selber bin dort seit über 10 Jahren nicht mehr aktiv gewesen. So ist das halt, wenn man wieder weitgehend gesund ist. ...  
Gleichwohl habe ich nie die Verzweiflung vergessen die ich damals empfunden habe.


----------



## JS64 (4. Mai 2022)

Daetwyler schrieb:


> Ich melde mich auch mal wieder.... bin mittlerweilen bei 9 Monaten Post OP. Aktuell gehts mir leider nicht ganz so gut. Habe immer wieder Schmerzen und fühle mich "verdreht". Am Montag bei der letzten Physiositzung wurde ich mal wieder genau ausgemessen. Komme in der Beugung gerade mal auf 80 Grad... mit Ausweichbewegung knapp auf 90 Grad. Streckung schaff ich auch nur 0 Grad. Daher auch mein Hinken. Gemäss Physio fühlt es sich an wie wenn Knochen auf Knochen trifft.... da helfen all meine Trainingsbemühungen nichts.... darum wohl auch meine "verdrehter" Oberkörper der wohl automatisch eine Ausweichhaltung einnimmt sowie Sehnen/Muskelstränge die sich so verkürzen. Eigentlich hätte ich erst im August meinen nächsten Röntgen- und Arzttermin, hoffe aber das ich nun zeitnah einen Termin bekomme. Eine Zweitmeinung wird wohl auch noch hilfreich sein. Ach Menno....irgendwie ist das so eine neverending Geschichte. Ja, ich weiss, es geht lang und Geduld ist nicht meine Stärke. Aber es ist seit dem Unfall wirklich noch nie ein Tag resp. Nacht vergangen wo ich keine Schmerzen hatte unds "vergessen" konnte. Die Einschränkungen sind einfach zu gross...
> 
> Sorry fürs jammern, aber es tut gut es hier unter Leidsgenossen raus zu lassen. Für Aussenstehende ist es halt oft doch schwer zum nachempfinden was wir durchmachen.
> 
> ...


----------



## JS64 (4. Mai 2022)

Ich wünsche dir eine schnelle Verbesserung deiner Situation.
Folgender Vorschlag: 
Aufgrund deiner Schilderungen, Einschränkungen und der noch immer nicht schmerzfreien Zeit, solltest du nun ein MRT machen lassen. 
Dein Zustand schränkt deine Lebensqualität massiv ein. Hier gibt es heute gute Behandlungsmöglichkeiten, um schnell Abhilfe zu schaffen. Selbst wenn ein künstliches Gelenk nötig wird, ist auch diese Maximaltherapie, am Ende für dich sicherlich ein Segen.
Ich hatte vor genau 4,5 Jahren einen Oberschenkelhalsbruch und wurde verspätet operiert.
Ich kenne die Ängste und Hoffnungen wie die meisten hier, da am eigenen Leib so ein Einschnitt erlebten (siehe meine Vorberichte).
 Eine Femurkopfnekrose werde ich sehr wahrscheinlich (aber auch nicht ausgeschlossen), nicht mehr bekommen. Trotzdem ist nach so einer Verletzung das Gelenk nicht mehr in eine anatomisch Ideallage zu bringen, egal wie gut der Operateur gearbeitet hat.
Meist wird eine leichte Valgusstellung bevorzugt (da bessere Einheilung). Dies verstärkt jedoch die Abnutzung der Knorpel (Arthrose). Wenn kein Knorpel mehr vorhanden ist, ist auch da ein künstliches Gelenk die Rettung.


----------



## ekron (6. Mai 2022)

@Daetwyler : “verdrehter Oberkörper”, wurde bei mir auch diagnostiziert von der Sportstudio -Physiotherapeutin, gleich beim ersten IRENA Termin (etwa 3 Monate post OP). Dagegen hilft nur Krafttraining, in meinem Fall Beinpresse einbeinig durchgeführt, Abduktorenmaschine (oder Beinheben seitwärts im Plank), Treten auf der Weichbodenmatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ekron (18. Mai 2022)

Hallo, kurzes Feedback zu der vor 1 Woche stattgefundenen Metallentnahme-OP. Nachdem sich kurzfristig (Di) ein Termin ergeben hatte, bin ich gleich den nächsten Tag in das Krankenhaus und war am Freitag wieder zu Hause. Zeitpunkt zwischen DHS Einbau - Entnahme : 14 Monate 20 Tage. Alles ließ sich gut entfernen und Dränage war nicht nötig. Sofort auf Vollbelastung, 6 Wochen nicht Springen. Ich kann die Schraubenextraktiion nur empfehlen; alles geht viel besser, auch das Sitzen!


----------



## Daetwyler (17. Juni 2022)

@ekron Freut mich das die Metallentfernung so gut verlief. Du schreibst, dass das Sitzen nun besser geht. Inwiefern hattest Du denn zuvor Mühe?

Bei mir gibts auch wieder ein Update. Hatte letzte Woche wieder ein Gespräch. Mittlerweilen sind gerade 3 Orthopäden vor Ort die sich meiner annehmen. Offensichtlich nicht der 0815 Fall...._seufz_. Da ich nur 80 Grad beugen kann und 0 Grad in die Streckung komme wird bei mir ein sauberes Laufen und Sitzen ohne Ausweichbewegungen des Körpers wohl nicht mehr möglich sein. Entsprechend leide ich an Folgebeschwerden wegen den Ausweichbewegungen. Der Hüftkopf wurde leider bei der OP effektiv nicht so schön zurück reponiert und steht nun an. Die TEP wäre wohl die einfachste Lösung...aber mit 44 fühl ich mich doch noch etwas zu "jung". Nun gäbe es noch den Versuch einer Gelenksspiegelung wo man versuchen könnte den Hüftkopf etwas "anzupassen". So könnten wir ev. 10 - 15 Grad gewinnen. Ob das reichen wird zum sauberen Laufen und beschwerdefreiem Sitzem kann mir aber niemand sagen und der Eingriff ist nicht ganz so easy. DHS würde man vorerst drin belassen und erst später entfernen.... sprich, es würde somit sicher noch 2 OPs geben. In 2 Wochen habe ich noch in einer anderen Spezialklinik Termin für eine Zweitmeinung. Was denkt Ihr? Hatte jemand schon mal was ähnliches resp. musste eine Hüftarthroskopie machen? Ich sag Euch, bin gerade sehr gefrustet. Ich weiss, es gibt schlimmere Geschichten aber ich hab wie keine Energie mehr. Kennt Ihr das auch? Danke fürs zuhören 🙂


----------



## ekron (18. Juni 2022)

Hallo Daetwyler, wir sind ja alle hier nur Laien, was diese Verletzung angeht. Aus den Reaktionen der beiden mich behandelnden Ärzte (noch recht junges Team, Uniklinik) konnte ich sehen, dass die aus jedem Fall auch dazulernen. Mich hatte man eigtl. aufgegeben und wollte gleich nach dem Unfall eine TEP einsetzen. Der Heilprozess dauerte denn auch sehr lange, auch viele Schmerzen und schlechtes Gangbild.
Versuche doch bitte lange Spaziergänge und evtl  kann ein Sportphysiotherapeut durch Dehnübungen die Beweglichkeit verbessern, ebenso durch wenig intensives Radfahren mit hoher Trittfrequenz. 
Nicht aufgeben!


----------



## Shonzo (18. Juni 2022)

ekron schrieb:


> intensives Radfahren mit hoher Trittfrequenz


Ergometer mit hoher Frequenz und wenig Kraft. Ggf. sogar wattgesteuert.


----------



## harryhallers (18. Juni 2022)

ekron schrieb:


> Hallo, kurzes Feedback zu der vor 1 Woche stattgefundenen Metallentnahme-OP. Nachdem sich kurzfristig (Di) ein Termin ergeben hatte, bin ich gleich den nächsten Tag in das Krankenhaus und war am Freitag wieder zu Hause. Zeitpunkt zwischen DHS Einbau - Entnahme : 14 Monate 20 Tage. Alles ließ sich gut entfernen und Dränage war nicht nötig. Sofort auf Vollbelastung, 6 Wochen nicht Springen. Ich kann die Schraubenextraktiion nur empfehlen; alles geht viel besser, auch das Sitzen!


Hey @ekron, was hast Du für eine Narkose genommen? Ich habe die Materialentnahme auch noch vor mir, allerdings im Schienbein. Ich hab etwas bedenken, dass es zu Komplikationen kommt, die Ärzte meinen es kann zu Blutungen kommen. Ich habe einen Marknagel. Liebe Grüße Olaf.


----------



## Daetwyler (18. Juni 2022)

@ekron Lange Spaziergänge mache ich schon lange (haben einen Hund).... meistens zwischen 6 und 10 Km.... das ist auch nach Monaten aber immer ein riesen Kraftakt welcher mit Schmerzen verbunden ist durch die Ausweichbewegungen. Gedehnt wird auch praktisch jeden Tag und mit dem Bike (1 - 2 x pro Woche) schaue ich schon lange auf hohe Trittfrequenz. Beim Radfahren habe ich aber auch null Beschwerden. Es ist einfach eine zermürbende Geschichte und ja, jeder Fall ist verschieden gelegen was es auch für die Ärzte nicht einfacher macht. Ich bin einfach so hin und her gerissen. Warte sicher mal noch ab was der Arzt in der Spezialklinik rät....aber eben, schlussendlich muss ich selbst entscheiden....und vor dieser Entscheidung habe ich echt Bammel das es die Falsche sein könnte 😔


----------



## fitforfunbiker (18. Juni 2022)

Hallo, hier ist mein Werdegang der letzten drei Monate. Zur Erinnerung: Fahrradunfall 2.12.21, Oberschenkelhalsfraktur, nicht verschoben, drei Schrauben, drei Monate Gehhilfen. Nach dem Ablegen der Gehhilfen hatte ich dreimal wöchentlich Krankengymnastik mit zunächst vielen Gleichgewichtsübungen. Als ich dreimal 40km Radtouren gemacht hatte musste ich mich einige Wochen aus dem Rennen nehmen wegen Corona. Dann startete die ambulante BG Reha mit u.a. viel Krafttraining, 12 Besuche direkt in einer BG-Einrichtung. Während der Reha-Wochen bin ich zweimal im Dunkeln mehrere km gelaufen, das musste sich eingrooven, das war zunächst nicht rund und wurde aber etwas besser. Heute sieht es normal aus und ich mache das nun auch im Hellen. Aber Sprinten ist noch komplett unrund. Insgesamt merke ich, dass ich nicht mehr so gerne jogge, es fühlt sich nicht so gut, nicht so sicher an, ist aber die meiste Zeit schmerzfrei. Seit der Reha fahre ich über 100 km pro Woche Rad und werde das noch steigern. Beim Aufsteigen merke ich das Bein, aber mittlerweile beim Fahren kaum noch, am Anfang habe ich das Bein bei Kurbel oben gemerkt, das geht jetzt gut. 

Mein Fazit zu Krankengymnastik, die guten erfahrenen Kräfte wurden auf viel schlimmere Fälle gesetzt, bei mir waren immer die Anfänger, langer Fahrtweg für 20 Minuten, eigentlich total ineffektiv, aber die ersten Monate hilf- und lehrreich, später nicht mehr. Gut war immer, wenn eine Vertretung ihre Hände eingesetzt hat und an bestimmten Stellen Druck ausgeübt hat, das hat immer gut getan. 

Mein Fazit zur ambulanten Reha: coronabedingte Ausfälle von Fachpersonal, daher Ausfall von Einheiten mittendrin und somit nutzlose Wartezeiten auf die darauffolgende Einheit, viel Bürokratismus und Doku, mehrmals ging bei einer 30 Min-Einheit fast die gesamte Zeit für Doku und Befragung drauf. Alles Vorschrift. Gut waren die Tipps und gut war, dass die Oberschenkel am Ende dann doch fast wieder gleich dick waren.

Unterm Strich muss man beides machen, aber man darf nicht viel erwarten, man muss ruhig und gelassen dabei bleiben. Ich habe nach der Reha wieder mit dem Bodyworkoutkurs ein-zweimal wöchentlich begonnen und das ist effektiv und bringt was, also man hilft sich am besten selbst.

Aktuell ist der Bewegungsradius des Beines noch nicht ganz so wie das andere. Und im Grenzbereich tut es auch weh. Hier gibt es zwei Meinungen. Die Krankengymnastik sagt, durch drei Monate Gehhilfen kann man von Muskelverkürzung und Schmerzen in den Ansätzen der Muskeln ausgehen und geht von 20 Monaten aus, die abzuwarten sind. Bei einer Kontrolluntersuchung bei einem Vertreterarzt wurde eine Arthrose im Grenzbereich ins Spiel gebracht. Aber ohne konkreten Hinweis, nur als Idee für die Schmerzen. Um diese Schmerzen im Grenzbereich, die beim ins Auto Steigen, beim Knie Richtung Nase ziehen oder bei Dehnübungen auftreten, zu verringern, bearbeitet die Krankengymnastik nun nur noch das Thema Dehnen des Oberschenkels. 

Krankengymnastik läuft demnächst aus, den Arzt sehe ich erst in einem Jahr wieder, wenn die Schrauben raus kommen. Also in zwei Wochen nach der letzten Krankengymnastik muss ich alleine fertig werden. Die Voraussetzungen sind erstmal ganz gut, finde ich, aber Probleme sind noch genug da.


----------



## ekron (20. Juni 2022)

Daetwyler schrieb:


> @ekron Lange Spaziergänge mache ich schon lange (haben einen Hund).... meistens zwischen 6 und 10 Km.... das ist auch nach Monaten aber immer ein riesen Kraftakt welcher mit Schmerzen verbunden ist durch die Ausweichbewegungen. Gedehnt wird auch praktisch jeden Tag und mit dem Bike (1 - 2 x pro Woche) schaue ich schon lange auf hohe Trittfrequenz. Beim Radfahren habe ich aber auch null Beschwerden. Es ist einfach eine zermürbende Geschichte und ja, jeder Fall ist verschieden gelegen was es auch für die Ärzte nicht einfacher macht. Ich bin einfach so hin und her gerissen. Warte sicher mal noch ab was der Arzt in der Spezialklinik rät....aber eben, schlussendlich muss ich selbst entscheiden....und vor dieser Entscheidung habe ich echt Bammel das es die Falsche sein könnte 😔


Hallo Daetwyler,
ich hätte dir gerne meinen Sport PT empfohlen, dass er sich die muskulären Probleme mal anschaut. Er hatte auch den örtlichen Fußballclub betreut und einen bekannten Musiker auf seinen Tourneen. Die Muskel- und Dehnuebungen waren alle höllisch schmerzhaft am Anfang... er machte bei dem ersten Termin ein Foto von meinem Rücken - Skoliose erkennbar - durch die Krücken verursacht/ Schonhaltung. Die rechte Seite war immer noch sehr muskulär, links kaum noch M. vorhanden. 
Das hat sich wieder gegeben, seit Wiederbeginn kraftsportprogramm (Ausfallschritte, superman, squats mit freiem Gewicht, rumpfbeugen, deadlift, kettlebell), zu Hause (!) mit meinen Hantelscheiben, Hexbar, Sandsack, Matte, nach Anleitung eines prof. Coach, der mich beim Radtraining unterstützt. Alles noch “mit Schraube”.  
Leider ist der PT nicht mehr, sehr tragisch.

Mit dem Sitzen: manche auf den ersten Blick große bequeme Stühle (Computersessel, Autositz) verursachten nach >10 min Schmerzen im Sitzknochenbereich. Ebenfalls hatte ich auf allen Rädern/Sätteln ständig Entzündungen auf der linken Seite im Bereich des seitlichen Sattelkontakts. Das ist jetzt wieder völlig reizfrei.
Gib dem Gelenk doch einfach noch mehr Zeit. Eine Gelenkspiegelung klingt vernünftig.


----------



## ekron (13. Juli 2022)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Hey @ekron, was hast Du für eine Narkose genommen? Ich habe die Materialentnahme auch noch vor mir, allerdings im Schienbein. Ich hab etwas bedenken, dass es zu Komplikationen kommt, die Ärzte meinen es kann zu Blutungen kommen. Ich habe einen Marknagel. Liebe Grüße Olaf.


Ja das war eine Vollnarkose (venöser Zugang am Handrücken, Propofol) dann Beatmungsschlauch (Tubus).  Nach Ende der OP, Absetzen Narkosemittel war ich erst mal eine Zeitlang im Dämmerzustand. Das Zahnfleisch an den oberen Frontzähnen war für 1 Woche schmerzhaft entzündet (von dem Schlauch?, Beatmunsmaske?). Der operierende Oberarzt hat VN empfohlen, oder ich kriege (bei  Spinalanästesie) sein Gefluche mit, wenn die Schrauben nicht rauskommen...


----------



## SB21 (10. August 2022)

Komme gerade von meiner Halbjahresuntersuchung mit Röntgen. Soweit schaut es aus medizinischer Sicht gut aus. Im Januar soll ich wieder kommen, dann soll die Schraubenentnahme besprochen werden, soll angeblich pillepalle sein, zwei Wochen krank zu Hause und es soll wie vorher sein. Hoffe ich mal ... 
So die medizinische Sicht, jetzt meine persönliche Sicht. Soweit bin ich zufrieden, ist in meinen Augen zwar noch nicht optimal, ist ausbaufähig, aber ich habe mein normales Leben fast wieder. Fühle mich teilweise noch etwas unbeweglich, Treppe rauf geht auch nur mit anhalten, sonst tut es weh, runter geht ohne Probleme. Komisch, da ich ansonsten zum Glück keine Schmerzen habe. Beruflich bin ich Vollzeit ohne Wiedereingliederung ohne Probleme eingestiegen. Mache viel Ausdauersport und kann dabei gut entspannen. 
Nehme nach wie vor viel Magnesium und Calcium ein, Sanotact, Vitamin C ...
Hoffe mal, dass der Knochen schön verknöchert und mir die Hüfte erhalten bleibt.
Aber das ist ja aller unser Wunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daetwyler (12. September 2022)

Hallo Ihr Lieben. Wie geht es Euch so mittlerweilen? Hoffe Ihr seid mit Euren Fortschritten soweit zufrieden?! Kleines Update von mir. Jetzt nach 13 Monaten Post OP habe ich als solches zwar das Gefühl, dass der Bruch soweit wirklich gut verheilt ist und meine Kondition wieder da ist, aber meine Bewegungseinschränkungen sind leider zu gross, so das es auch bei mir auf ne TEP raus läuft. Ende Okt. habe ich schon Termin und freue mich auf die hoffentlich wieder zurückzugewinnende Bewegungsfreiheit. Da meine Knochendichtemessen leider nicht ganz so positiv war (beginnende Osteoporose und das noch vor den Wechseljahren) richte ich meinen Fokus umso mehr auf heute und jetzt. Wer weiss wie es schlussendlich weiter geht in meinem Leben. In dem Sinne, allen weiterhin viel Energie. Nach 1 Jahr harter Arbeit gehts bei mir nun in die 2. Runde 🙈 Diesmal dann hoffentlich etwas nachhaltiger. Hattet Ihr auch schon eine Knochendichtemessung und wie waren bei Euch die Werte? Ein Stück weit denke ich einmal mehr, dass meine 3 Monate Rollstuhl und Null-Belastung wohl nicht gerade förderlich waren. Was ich einfach derzeit lernen muss, ist meine Angst zu besiegen. Ein Sturz auf die linke Hüfte würde wohl wieder ein Bruch herbeiführen, wesshalb ich nun seit 3 Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Bike gesessen bin  seit der Diagnose😔


----------



## JS64 (12. September 2022)

Bei mir ist es auch nicht mehr gut gelaufen.
Nach fast 5 Jahren eine Femurkopfnekrose.
Bin vor 6 Wochen operiert worden.
Alles gut gelaufen. Heute bin ich 6 km gewandert.
Halte Dir die Daumen. Wird bestimmt auch alles wieder gut werden.
LG Jörg


----------



## seenixe73 (14. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen, melde mich auch zurück nach 7 Monaten Post OP, Verschraubung Hüfte nach Reitunfall.
Es geht mir sehr gut, mache allerdings noch viel Kraftsport und Dehnübungen. Becken und Hüfte sind gerade, keine Beinlängendifferenz. Schmerzen sind keine vorhanden, nur ein wenig Steifheit am Morgen.
Wen ich noch viel dehnen muss ist der betroffene Hüftbeuger, der ist immer noch verhärtet.

Ich habe mal meine Therapeutin gefragt warum es trotz gutem Heilungsverlauf immer noch zu verspäteten Nektrosen kommen kann. Sie meinte es liege an zuwenig betriebenen Kraftsport, die Knochen brauchen den Druck auch zur Gelenkversorgung, desweiteren Rauchen und ungesunde Ernährung. Außerdem haben Radfahrer ein erhöhtes Risiko, da sie durch das viele Sitzen die Durchblutung im Gelenk nachhaltig stören. Wer also viel Rad fährt darf den Kraftsport mehrmals pro Woche nicht vergessen.


----------



## Edged (14. September 2022)

seenixe73 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich habe mal meine Therapeutin gefragt warum es trotz gutem Heilungsverlauf immer noch zu verspäteten Nektrosen kommen kann. Sie meinte es liege an zuwenig betriebenen Kraftsport, die Knochen brauchen den Druck auch zur Gelenkversorgung, desweiteren Rauchen und ungesunde Ernährung. Außerdem haben Radfahrer ein erhöhtes Risiko, da sie durch das viele Sitzen die Durchblutung im Gelenk nachhaltig stören. Wer also viel Rad fährt darf den Kraftsport mehrmals pro Woche nicht vergessen.


Eine gewagte These.

Insbesondere der Hüftkopf ist durchzogen von feinsten Blutgefäßen, mit denen er selber und der Knorpel versorgt wird.
Diese Blutgefäße werden bei einem Bruch verletzt und der Blutdurchsatz kann geringer sein. Es entsteht dann eine Unterversorgung und in Folge ein Absterben/ eine Nekrose. Das kann sehr schnell gehen, oder auch ein paar Jahre dauern.
Machste nix dran. Im Nekrosenanfangsstadium kann eine Anbohrtherapie ein Versuch sein dieselbe aufzuhalten. Kann funktionieren, muß aber nicht.


EDIT: Foren kommen ja mittlerweile immer mehr aus der Mode. Hier gibt es aber viele wertvolle Infos und Fallbeispiele.


----------



## JS64 (14. September 2022)

Ich kann der Antwort von Edged nur zustimmen.
Wenn die Gefäßversorgung des Femurkopfes gestört wird, dies ist aufgrund des Unfalls mit der Diagnose Oberschenkelhalsbruch mehr oder weniger immer gegeben, besteht das Risiko einer Femurkopfnekrose.
Dies kann Jahre dauern (wie bei mir) aber auch schon nach ein paar Monaten auftreten.
Kommt auf das Ausmaß der Gefäßschäden an. Deshalb ist dieser Unfall auch als Notfall zu sehen und innerhalb 6 Stunden zu operieren, da dadurch der intrakapsuläre Druck reduziert wird und durch die schnelle OP es wieder zu einer gewissen Revaskulisierung (neuen Durchblutung) kommen kann.
Dann kommt es noch darauf an wo genau der Bruch war (medial, lateral) und wie steil etc.
All dies lässt eine gewisse Verlaufsprognose zu.


----------



## SB21 (14. September 2022)

@Daetwyler 
Bei mir wurde eine Knochendichtemessung durchgeführt. Laut Arzt alles gut, hatte einfach Pech und bin so dumm gefallen. Nehme aber jetzt bewusst auch Vitamin D, soll auch für die Heilung förderlich sein. DAS LEBEN, kein Wunschkonzert.
Wünsche Dir für die bevorstehende OP alles gute, dass Du wieder Lebensqualität, Kraft und Energie zurückgewinnst. Die Entscheidung ist Dir sicherlich nicht leicht gefallen, der Bruch gut verheilt, keine Nekrose und trotzdem nun eine TEP. 

@JS64 
Was soll man da sagen ... nach fast 5 Jahren hat man mit dem Thema OSB und Nekrose nach erfolgreicher Heilung ja eigentlich schon so gut wie abgeschlossen. Ist die Nekrose so schnell vorangeschritten, dass Du innerhalb kurzer Zeit operiert werden musstest? 
Ist ja noch nicht so lange her, wo Deine Beiträge total optimistisch waren.
Hat sich die Nekrose durch starke Schmerzen bemerkbar gemacht?

@seenixe73 
Dein Heilungsverlauf hört sich sehr gut an. Viel Glück weiterhin.

Mein Arzt in der Notaufnahme sagte mir gleich, dass selbst wenn die OP, Heilungsverlauf etc. gut verläuft die Chancen 50:50 auch auf die nächsten Jahre gerechnet sind, dass ich meine eigene Hüfte behalte.
Bis jetzt bin ich gut im verdrängen und konzentriere mich auf die Ausheilung des Bruches und der späteren Metallentfernung.
Ich glaube auch, dass es einfach darauf ankommt, wie die Blutgefäße nach dem Bruch sich wieder finden und mit wie viel Prozent die Hüfte durchblutet wird.
Und natürlich das Quäntchen Glück ...

Euch allen alles GUTE, damit ihr mit Eurer derzeitigen Situation gut zurecht kommt und den Mut nicht verliert, auch wenn Mal wieder frustrierende Momente auftauchen oder Rückschritte kommen.


----------



## JS64 (14. September 2022)

Die Nekrose hat sich nicht durch starke Schmerzen bemerkbar gemacht. Mitte Juni wurde mein Gangbild immer mehr hinkend und die Beweglichkeit der Hüfte reduzierte sich ebenfalls. Schmerzen hatte ich (Gott sei Dank) nur ab und zu. Diese waren ohne Medikamente zu ertragen.
Anfang Juli konnte ich noch fast 10 Kilometer wandern, jedoch die letzten 2 km stark hinkend.
Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir ein Röntgenbild machen lassen.
Hier sah man dann schon die Probleme & im folgenden MRT dann ausgeprägt zu erkennen.
Ich hatte dann mit dem zügigen OP Termin am 3.8. Glück, da der Termin erst für November vorgesehen war. Anscheinend ist dann der für mich vorgezogene Termin, aufgrund vielleicht einer Coronainfektion abgesagt worden? 
Ein weiteres Zuwarten bedeutet weitere Einschränkungen mit stärkeren Schmerzen.
Somit war die OP ohnehin alternativlos. Der Operateur berichtete mir von einem teilweise schon zerbröselnden Kopf. Er wunderte sich über meine noch vorhandene Mobilität zuvor.
Ich hatte fast 5 Jahre keine Einschränkungen. Darüber bin ich froh. Hätte ich vor 2 Jahren ein MRT machen lassen, hätte man sicherlich die Nekrose gesehen. Aber was hätte mir diese Diagnose an Lebensqualität in den darauffolgenden Jahren genommen?


----------



## fitforfunbiker (20. November 2022)

ksp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich arbeite als Arzt in der Unfallchirurgie und ich kann "lass dir das Metall entfernen" nicht voll unterschreiben… Man muss leider gerade bei der Metallentfernung mit mehr Flurschaden rechnen, und gerne gehen die Glutealmuskel (mini&med) teilweise drauf.



Hallo, eine Frage zum Glutealmuskel (mini&med) an ksp, geht der evtl. ganz drauf, oder wird er dann wieder auf trainiert? Momentan habe ich links drei Schrauben seit einem Jahr und die linke Pobacke hat bei Extremtouren eher mal eine wunde Stelle als rechts. Langes Sitzen auf harten Stühlen nervt irgendwann links. Vielleicht fehlt da noch Sitzfleisch.


----------



## ekron (20. November 2022)

hatte ich auch (Sattel links immer “Problemstelle” - Geduld, das gibt sich, vorausgesetzt Schraube(n) raus und Gewichtstraining. Bin jetzt 20 Monate post Unfall/OP und immer noch links etwas weniger Kraft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meike1975 (2. Januar 2023)

Hallo.
Ich habe mir am 30.07.2022 eine pertrochantäre Femurfraktur durch einen ungebremsten Sturz auf die Hüfte zugezogen.  Ich bin 47 Jahre alt und mit 1,65 cm und 53 Kilo sehr schlank. Ich wurde innerhalb von 7 Stunden mit einem Gammanagel versorgt.  Ich durfte sofort vollbelasten. Krankengymnastik mache ich noch. Ich habe immer noch Schmerzen im Bereich des Rollhügels, Innenseite Oberschenkel und Knie. Engere Hose bereitet irgendwie unangenehmes Gefühl. Treppen hoch geht nur Schritt für Schritt.  Mache jeden Tag Übungen Zuhause. Ohne Schmerzmittel komme ich aber noch nicht aus. Bein fühlt sich immer noch schwerer an. 
Ich bin durch Zufall auf dieses forum gestoßen.  Ich bin keine Bikerin und war vor dem Unfall auch nicht gerade eine Sportskanone. 
Ich laufe auch nicht rund, kippe immer zur operierten Seite. Wenn ich gesessen habe, schmerzt es. Ich habe auch Angst vor einer Hüftkopfnekrose, aber mein Chirurg hat erklärt, dass die Gefahr bei dieser Bruchform sehr niedrig ist.  
Vor zwei Wochen war ich beim Osteopathen. Ich bin wohl beim Sturz umgeknickt. 
Irgendwie habe ich gerade das Gefühl, es geht nichts vorwärts.


----------



## ekron (2. Januar 2023)

Da hast du ja das richtige Forum erwischt. Ich drücke alle Daumen!


----------



## Edged (2. Januar 2023)

Nun ja, nicht aufgeben.
Vielleicht ist dieses Forum geeigneter?


----------



## OliDuro (2. Januar 2023)

Fünf Monate nach OP ist jetzt noch relativ früh, um gerade zu gehen, bei mir hat es glaube ich fast ein Jahr gedauert.
Aber mit den Schmerzmitteln finde ich schon heftig.
Hier war glaube ich auch keiner, der mit Gammanagel versorgt wurde. Das ist ja schon ein ordentlicher Fremdkörper.

Bleibt der eigentlich drin? Oder soll der wieder raus?

Ich hatte durch die DHS ein unangenehmes Ziehen, welches erst nach der Entfernung weg war.

Ich drücke die Daumen, dass es wieder in die Reihe kommt.


----------



## fitforfunbiker (2. Januar 2023)

Da weiß ich gerade nicht, was besser ist, eine pertrochantäre Femurfraktur ohne Nekroserisiko oder wie bei mir die normale Oberschenkelhalsfraktur, geflickt mit drei Schrauben, mit dem Risiko der Nekrose. Ich habe noch im Krankenhaus die Schmerzmittel abgesetzt und bis dahin heimlich nur die Hälfte genommen. Puh, über Monate Schmerzen und Schmerzmittel ist schon hart, ich vermute, das Metall ist daran beteiligt. Ich bin nach dem zeitlichen Abstand, den Du jetzt hast, oft 100 km Rad gefahren und Treppen im Zweistufenschritt hoch geflitzt. Das Gelenk verlieren kann ich immer noch, das ist bei Dir ausgeschlossen. Ich habe noch nicht kapiert, wo bei Dir überall Metall befestigt ist.


----------



## Meike1975 (3. Januar 2023)

Hallo. 
Dankeschön für 's Mut machen.  https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Gamma-Nagel.jpg
So sieht das Ding aus. Die Schenkelhalsschraube muss überstehen und kann bei sehr schlanken Menschen stören. Ich denke, dies wird mein Problem sein. Nächste Woche Donnerstag wird es nochmal geröngt. Schmerzmittel nehme ich nicht regelmäß. Hatte sie zwischenzeitlich auch ganz weglassen, aber dann habe ich mir gleich eine Schonhaltung angewöhnt und die kann man sich ganz schlecht wieder abgewöhnen. Die Schmerzen sind hauptsächlich in Schraubengegend und Innenschenkel. Auch zum Teil Tagesform abhängig. Vielleicht bin ich auch zu ungeduldig. Die Angst vor einer Hüftkopfnekrose ist da, sie ist ja nicht ganz ausgeschlossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klettermichel (3. Januar 2023)

Meike1975 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Dankeschön für 's Mut machen.  https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Gamma-Nagel.jpg
> So sieht das Ding aus. Die Schenkelhalsschraube muss überstehen und kann bei sehr schlanken Menschen stören. Ich denke, dies wird mein Problem sein. Nächste Woche Donnerstag wird es nochmal geröngt. Schmerzmittel nehme ich nicht regelmäß. Hatte sie zwischenzeitlich auch ganz weglassen, aber dann habe ich mir gleich eine Schonhaltung angewöhnt und die kann man sich ganz schlecht wieder abgewöhnen. Die Schmerzen sind hauptsächlich in Schraubengegend und Innenschenkel. Auch zum Teil Tagesform abhängig. Vielleicht bin ich auch zu ungeduldig. Die Angst vor einer Hüftkopfnekrose ist da, sie ist ja nicht ganz ausgeschlossen.


----------



## klettermichel (3. Januar 2023)

Hallo,
ich hatte den Gammanagel 14 Monate drin und war nach 3 Monaten weitestgehend schmerzfrei. Aber nie ganz. Erst nach der Entfernung war der Oberschenkel innerhalb kurzer Zeit komplett schmerzfrei und habe seit 9 Jahren absolut keine Folgen zurückbehalten. Bin auch sehr schlank und der Nagel hat schon gestört. 
Gruß
Michael


----------



## Meike1975 (3. Januar 2023)

Das ist ja schön zu hören. 
Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass es so lange dauert, dass man wieder einigermaßen Kraft ins Bein bekommt. 
Irgendwie verzweifelt man immer wieder, wenn es es nicht weiter geht.


----------



## klettermichel (3. Januar 2023)

Ja,
aber das wird. Nicht schonen! Und normal belasten. Dann kommt auch die Kraft zügig zurück.
Ich war, glaube ich, nach 8 Wochen wieder mit dem Rennrad unterwegs.


----------



## Meike1975 (3. Januar 2023)

Ich mache täglich 45 bis 60 Minuten Gymnastik, Kraft- und Dehnübungen. Tut aber zwischendurch auch immer weh. Das ist nicht gerade ermutigend . Fahrrad fahren und laufen ist nicht so meins. Ich mache seit dem Unfall 100 % mehr Sport als vorher.  Es wird auch immer besser, aber dann gibt es Tage, da geht irgendwie gar nichts.


----------



## klettermichel (3. Januar 2023)

Keine Angst,
spätestens wenn der Fremdkörper, der bei Deinem Gewicht wohl noch mehr stört, raus ist, wird alles wieder normal.


----------



## Meike1975 (3. Januar 2023)

klettermichel schrieb:


> Keine Angst,
> spätestens wenn der Fremdkörper, der bei Deinem Gewicht wohl noch mehr stört, raus ist, wird alles wieder normal.


Das baut auf.  Dankeschön


----------



## ekron (4. Januar 2023)

Meike, unbedingt Radfahren auf der Rolle (Rennrad + Smarttrainer (Tacx, Wahoo) + Zwift (iPad o.ä.)). Auch wenn du es nicht gerne machst, aber es geht um deine Gesundheit. Bei dem Radfahren wird das Gelenk sehr viel bewegt und nicht stark beansprucht. Bei mir hat es geholfen (bin jetzt 22 Monate nach OSH Fraktur: Garden Typ 3, Pauwels 3, Schraubenentfernung nach ca. 15 Monaten), so dass ich jetzt wieder moderates Krafttraining/Crossfit machen kann. Der Bruch wollte anfangs nicht heilen...


----------



## Meike1975 (4. Januar 2023)

Dann werde ich mir wohl doch einen Hometrainer besorgen. Draußen Fahrrad fahren traue ich mich noch nicht. Außerdem ist das auch nicht gerade das Wetter dafür. 
Apropos Wetter-ich habe das Gefühl, dass mein Bein sehr wetterempfindlich ist.


----------



## SB21 (4. Januar 2023)

Hallo Meike, ich kann so gut nachfühlen, wie es Dir geht (bin gleicher Jahrgang). Die ersten Monate waren für mich auch nicht einfach, ich war ziemlich deprimiert, frustriet und negativ eingestellt, hatte auch sehr große Ängste, ob ich je wieder so laufen kann wie zuvor.

Jetzt ist fast ein Jahr vergangen (26.01.) und muss sagen, dass ich sehr zufrieden bin. Ich kann eigentlich wieder alles machen, fahre jeden Tag mit dem Rad zur Arbeit (außer Schnee und Minustemperaturen, ich habe gelernt!), auch lange Spaziergänge oder stehen sind kein Problem. Hatte aber zum Glück auch nie Schmerzen, Wetterfühligkeit kenne ich nicht. 
Beim Treppensteigen rauf hatte ich auch länger Probleme, funktioniert nun wieder (Arzt meinte dazu, dass bei dieser Bewegung meine vier Schrauben evtl. stören, welche hoffentlich bald rauskommen).
Ich weiß, ich konnte das Wort Geduld auch nicht mehr hören, aber alles braucht wirklich seine Zeit und man glaubt es anfangs nicht, aber es wird wieder.
Bin jetzt keine Bikerin wie viele in diesem Forum, nutze aber auch regelmäßig meinen Ergometer und im Sommer viel schwimmen.
Das böse Wort Nekrose hat mich anfangs auch kirre gemacht, aber da mache ich mir zur Zeit keinen Kopf, hoffe einfach, das alles gut wird.
Viel Glück bei Deiner nächsten Untersuchung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JS64 (4. Januar 2023)

_und wenn dann eine Nekrose kommt, kann man mit einer Hüft TEP auch gut leben. Denk nicht daran und lebe im Jetzt. Man kann eh nix dran ändern.
LG Jörg_


----------



## Meike1975 (4. Januar 2023)

SB21 schrieb:


> Hallo Meike, ich kann so gut nachfühlen, wie es Dir geht (bin gleicher Jahrgang). Die ersten Monate waren für mich auch nicht einfach, ich war ziemlich deprimiert, frustriet und negativ eingestellt, hatte auch sehr große Ängste, ob ich je wieder so laufen kann wie zuvor.
> 
> Jetzt ist fast ein Jahr vergangen (26.01.) und muss sagen, dass ich sehr zufrieden bin. Ich kann eigentlich wieder alles machen, fahre jeden Tag mit dem Rad zur Arbeit (außer Schnee und Minustemperaturen, ich habe gelernt!), auch lange Spaziergänge oder stehen sind kein Problem. Hatte aber zum Glück auch nie Schmerzen, Wetterfühligkeit kenne ich nicht.
> Beim Treppensteigen rauf hatte ich auch länger Probleme, funktioniert nun wieder (Arzt meinte dazu, dass bei dieser Bewegung meine vier Schrauben evtl. stören, welche hoffentlich bald rauskommen).
> ...


Danke für deine lieben Worte.  Das macht mir Mut  Dieses Fremdkörpergefühl (ich denke das ist es), liegt bestimmt daran, dass so ein Gammanagel im Knochen liegt und der hat sich einfach noch nicht daran gewöhnt.  Geduld ist auch nicht gerade meine Stärke, aber die muss man wohl haben. Das Erkennen und das Eingestehen dauert aber. Es wird auch von Woche zu Woche besser, in kleinen Schritten. Ich habe ja auch nicht ständig Schmerzen, aber eben immer ein komisches Gefühl. Kann ich gar nicht beschreiben.  Schwer, dumpf und zwischendurch Berührungsempfindlich.


----------



## Jajaja (6. Januar 2023)

JS64 schrieb:


> _und wenn dann eine Nekrose kommt, kann man mit einer Hüft TEP auch gut leben. Denk nicht daran und lebe im Jetzt. Man kann eh nix dran ändern.
> LG Jörg_


So ist das.

Mich haben die Reparaturversuche meiner Hüfte mit DHS etc. drei Jahre meines 'frohen' Lebens gekostet.
Ständige Schmerzen, Hinken, nicht weiter als 100m laufen zu können, Probleme beim Schlafen durch Schmerzen etc.. Biken ging allerdings immer noch wie zu gesunden Zeiten. 

Dann kam die TEP und damit die Lösung. Ist 17 Jahre her. Ganz kühn behaupte ich jetzt mal: Die TEP funktioniert besser als das natürliche Gelenk. 

*Naja, nicht wirklich. Sie macht aber völlig unauffällig einen perfekten Job. Im Alltag nehme ich sie nicht wahr. Wir sind sehr gute Freunde!


----------

